# Illegaler Northshore in Forchheim entdeckt



## jola (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

heute in meiner Tageszeitung: Hier klicken 
und hier noch ein Bericht in der anderen Regionalzeitung: Fränkischer Tag

Jetzt wird es wohl ganz eng für einige "Waldarbeiter"


----------



## Ratiopharm (14. Mai 2004)

Oh toll, ein gefundenes Fressen für die fränkische Klatschpresse und die Lokalpolitiker! Wie lächerlich.... Klar, dass das bei allen auf Unverständnis stößt, die Redakteure und Politiker die hier meckern sind sicher alle so mit Schäufele und Bier vollgestopft, dass sie nach 500 Metern Flachlandfahrt mit Myokardinfarkt vom Rad fallen.

IHR SEID DOCH NUR NEIDISCH IHR SPIESSER!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magic (14. Mai 2004)

Ratiopharm schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lächerlich.... IHR SEID DOCH NUR NEIDISCH IHR SPIESSER!!!!!!



tut mir leid, aber das sehe ich nicht so! ich habe, auch wenn ich biker bin, wirklich keinerlei verständnis für solche aktionen! 

es kann nicht sein, daß eine handvoll freaks aus der hüpf- und springfraktion beim nachahmen ihrer idole mit säge und beil in den wald zieht, bäume niedermacht und andere schädigt, indem sie nägel rein haut. und dann auch noch über die länge mehrerer km!

der wald ist eh nicht gesund, solche aktionen schädigen ihn noch mehr. wenn das in jedem wald von den örtlichen DDD leuten gemacht würde, dann hätten wir bald nur noch north shores. 

und wenn jede interessengruppe, die sich im wald bewegt, ihr eigenes zeug da reinzimmern würde oder sich den wald so umgestaltetet wie es ihr grade am passendsten ist, würde man den wald bald nicht wiedererkennen! deswegen sollte man sich auch an die regeln im wald halten und solche aktionen unterlassen. ein northshore (dessen sinn an sich IMHO mehr als in frage gestellt werden muß) ist nicht das problem, aber laß sowas ein mal durchgehen und die dinger schießen wie pilze aus dem boden.

zumal fördern solche hirnverbrannten aktionen (wer hat erwartet daß solche aktionen unentdeckt bleiben  ) nicht grade die akzeptanz der MTBler bei den zuständigen politikern und beamten und schaden letztlich auch denen, die ihren sport "ganz normal" ,ohne die regeln zu übertreten, ausüben.

denn letztlich heisst es dann nur wieder "die mountainbiker....", egal was man fährt!


----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2004)

hi,

tja, scheinbar ist der "KK" jetzt aufgeflogen. Kann sich ja nur um das hier handeln:

thread 2... 

Thread 1 liegt derzeit auf eis. Wobei ich mich ernsthaft frage, ob man den nicht wieder auffrischt   

Jetzt ist bei den Betroffenen wohl erstmal as geschreie Groß. Sie haben es doch wirklich geschaft den Wald so zu "bebauen" das auch mir jegliches Verständnis dafür fehlt. Und ich kann Förster und Stadt nur verstehen. Ich bin sogar soweit. Das man die Verantwortlichen da zur Rechenschaft ziehen sollte. Denn wenn gesunde Bäume gefällt werden oder mit Nägeln bespickt, hört der spaß auf.


coffee


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> tja, scheinbar ist der "KK" jetzt aufgeflogen. Kann sich ja nur um das hier handeln:
> 
> ...




Wow, und wieder ein Stück Natur zerstört und das Unverständniss der "Spießer" gegenüber unserem Sport (wow, jetzt bezeichne ich KK schon als Sport) genährt...

Vielen Dank liebe kantenklatschenden Freunde!!!

Macht sowas bitte zukünftig in eurem Garten, auf Privatgelände  und nicht in unserer Natur!!!

Oder fahrt nach Bischofmais, Kavierlein in Fürth, Augustusburg oder BadWildbad...

So, daß musste mal gesagt werden...

Jetz bin ich aber mal gespannt, wer aus dem Forum sich die 1500 Eusen Kopfgeld verdienen wird...


----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2004)

@ Alti,

wollen wir teilen   


coffee


----------



## smerles (14. Mai 2004)

Ich kann mich euch nur anschließen, so ein Ding in den Wald zu baun ist echt assozial 
Zumal das für die Gegner unseres Sports gefundenes Fressen ist... Gut gemacht! ;(


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alti,
> 
> wollen wir teilen
> 
> ...



No Way, bin kein Verräter...


----------



## smerles (14. Mai 2004)

Ich hoffe das zieht keine allzu weiten Kreise... Bei der CSU weis man ja nie... (Am Ende kommt noch eine Radwanderwegpflicht oder so ein Müll dabei raus...  ) Andererseits haben sie ja erkannt das man schon eher legale Bikemöglichkeiten hätte schaffen sollen.
Bin gespannt wie sich das entwickelt...


----------



## Rootboy (14. Mai 2004)

krass...
aber da kann wohl kaum das KK gemeint sein wo wir immer rocken, 3,5km???
wo soll der denn sein???   
ich geh heute mal in den Wald und suche den 3,5km langen Waldfrevel.


----------



## ttbitg (14. Mai 2004)

@rootboy

= netter versuch
da geht wohl jemandem der arsch auf grundeis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2004)

@ ttbitg,

 hab ich mir beim lesen auch gedacht 


coffee


----------



## Techniker (14. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alti,
> wollen wir teilen
> coffee



hi mom,
als armer arbeitsloser brauch ichs geld.
wie isses? steht das angebot noch ?


----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2004)

@ techniker,

nee ich in eher dafür, das sich Betroffene mal ein Herz nehmen, und sich selbst stellen. Das würde mal zeigen, das sie mehr können als illegal im Wald bauen ;-)


coffee


----------



## Techniker (14. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ techniker,
> nee ich in eher dafür, das sich Betroffene mal ein Herz nehmen, und sich selbst stellen. Das würde mal zeigen, das sie mehr können als illegal im Wald bauen ;-)
> coffee



is wahrscheinlich auch die billigste für sie selbst.


p.s. und by the way: wann is wieder ein plauder ?
(bin z.z. leider zu viel "bissy" !)


----------



## merkt_p (14. Mai 2004)

Schade, dass es soweit kommen musste. Die Herren Oberen regieren an den Bedürfnissen der Bürger vorbei. Man kann einen Trend nicht aufhalten, wenn es nicht legal geht, wirds illegal durchgezogen. Ich finde, lieber in der freien Natur aktiv sein (Radeln, Kantenklatschen...) als in der Fußgängerzone rumhängen und  alte Frauen (oder junge) belästigen.

Das mit der Bauwut finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung, wobei ich machmal bei meinen Fahrten durch den Lorenzer Reichswald schon überlegen muss, was die Waldarbeiter da wieder geritten hat.

Leider sieht man worauf das ganze abzielt "die Mountainbiker" also Du und ich!!
Ich hoffe der Topf ist so klein, dass nicht alle reinpassen.

Gruss Martin


----------



## Frazer (14. Mai 2004)

Is ja der Hammer....   

Hab mal versucht, bei den beiden Artikeln "zwischen den Zeilen" zu lesen. So wirklich toll klingt das nicht, berechtigter Weise. Was ich persönlich nur schlimm finde, ist, dass sich solche Aktionen im letzten Jahr zu sehr in unserer Region gehäuft haben (siehe Veste), was den Rückschluss irgendwann zulässt, dass der MTB-Sport an sich eine ernstzunehmende Gefahr für die Natur werden könnte. Hierbei geht es dann kaum dadrum, dass diese Aktionen nur von einigen wenigen durchgeführt wurden, die nicht die nötige Reife und den Verstand mitbrachten, um überhaupt zu wissen, was sie tun. Und wie man die lokalen Politiker so kennt, kann es passieren, dass diese solche Probleme evtl noch eine Etage höher ansetzen, und das bereitet mir scho leichte Kopfschmerzen.

Wo soll das dann bitte hinführen? Soll man sich wg einiger Minderbemittelter den Spass an seinem Sport/Hobby vermiesen lassen weil es Politiker gibt, die dadurch versuchen, ihre eigene Lobby zu stärken?

@Alti:
So leid es mir tut, aber ich glaube kaum, dass das was mit Verrat zu tun hätte. Klar, ich würde mich auch nicht hinstellen wollen und mit dem Finger auf jmd zeigen. Aber wenn man, und damit meine ich nicht Dich sondern allgemein, garnichts tut und sowas damit duldet, sind wir alle auch nicht besser als diejenigen, die das getan haben.

@alle:
Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir uns schon dafür einsetzen, dass diejenigen, die für sowas verantwortlich sind, auch zur Verantwortung gezogen werden.
Ansonsten ruinieren wir unseren "Ruf" selber und sorgen auch selber dafür, dass wir künftig unseren Sport/Hobby evtl. nur noch mit Einschränkungen ausüben können.

Ich hoffe, ich hab mit meinen "Statement" hier niemand persönlich angegriffen und wollt auch nur mal meine Meinung dazu darlegen. Im KK-Fred hab ich das bisher nicht gemacht, aber langsam langweilts mich einfach. An der Veste gabs scho solche Probleme, nun in der Ecke (die mir auch nicht gänzlich unbekannt ist) und vielleicht kommens irgendwann noch auf die Idee, dass man am Tiergarten auch Bäume auf die Trails schmeissen könnte oder sonstwas und sonstwo.
Man muss etwas tun, die Frage ist eben nur was?! Ein Exempel statuieren muss vielleicht auch nicht gerade sein....

Für Kritik und andere Meinungen bin ich äußerst dankbar.

Grüße
Frazer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2004)

@ Frazer ,

  gut formuliert. Ich denke jedem von uns geht es ähnlich. Verrat würde ich es auch nicht nennen. Oftmals kommt aber sowas dann oft als denunzieren rüber ;-(. wie gesagt am vernünftigsten würde ich es halten, wenn Betroffene den Mum aufbringen zu Ihren taten zu stehen und auch die Konsequenzen tragen. Andererseits weis ich genau, das gerade die "großklappen" jetzt sicher die hosen voll haben und feige sind und ihren Mund nun nicht aufbekommen.

Es geht hier auch nciht um die 1500 euro. Diese sollten im falle eines falles eher gespendet als selbst eingesteckt werden. Aber durch solche Vorfälle (wie jetzt KK oder Veste) tragen leider dazu bei, das alle darunter leiden müssen.

grüße coffee


----------



## Frazer (14. Mai 2004)

In gewisser Weise bin ich Deiner Meinung. Aber was machen, wenn genau diese keinen Mumm haben, sich zu stellen?! Ein einzelner sollte sich wirklich nicht hinstellen und sagen "aber der war's" . Eine wirkliche Chance sehe ich, wenn man als Interessengemeinschaft auftritt und auch unseren ach so tollen Lokalpolitikern mal klarmacht, dass es auch vernünftige Menschen gibt, auch unter Mountainbikern, die sowas nicht akzeptieren können.

Klar, um die 1.500,- soll's nicht gehen. Die könnte der Förster eh besser für seinen Wald brauchen als für jmd, der andere anzeigt.

Am besten wär's doch, man würde sowas so richtig auch mal in die Presse bringen, quasi mit allem drum und dran. Damit könnte man auch der Bevölkerung klarmachen: auch uns "normalen Mountainbikern" ist die Natur wichtig und wir dulden es eben nicht, was andere hier tun. Gerade im Bezug dadrauf, dass in den beiden Zeitungsartikeln generell über die MTB'ler geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2004)

@ frazer,

hast ne PM

coffee


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> @Alti:
> So leid es mir tut, aber ich glaube kaum, dass das was mit Verrat zu tun hätte. Klar, ich würde mich auch nicht hinstellen wollen und mit dem Finger auf jmd zeigen. Aber wenn man, und damit meine ich nicht Dich sondern allgemein, garnichts tut und sowas damit duldet, sind wir alle auch nicht besser als diejenigen, die das getan haben.



bin ich voll bei Dir...aber daß weit Du ja....

Ich denke das einfachste wäre für die "Übeltäter" sich freiwillig mit den Konsequenzen Ihrer Handlungen auseinanderzusetzen und den Förster von sich aus anzubieten, die entstandenen Schäden zu beseitigen und evtl. freiwillig zusätzlich im Wald zu arbeiten...den Weg dahin kennen se ja schon...


Also Ihr:
stelt euch eurer Verantwortung!!


----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2004)

@ Alti,

um evtl. den Druck etwas zu erhöhen, oder sagen wir, die Vernunft zu beschleunigen. Könnten wir ja nächste woche Freitag mal beim förster nachfragen ob er schon Hilfe hat ;-)


coffee


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alti,
> 
> um evtl. den Druck etwas zu erhöhen, oder sagen wir, die Vernunft zu beschleunigen. Könnten wir ja nächste woche Freitag mal beim förster nachfragen ob er schon Hilfe hat ;-)
> 
> ...



Jepp!

Evtl. sollte man auch die DIMB und ein uns wohl bekanntes Fachmagazin mit "b" als Anfangsbuchstaben mit ins Boot holen...


----------



## Frazer (14. Mai 2004)

Je größer die Lobby, desto mehr Aufsehen erzeugen man dadurch.

Und gut geplant und umgesetzt wird das auch öffentlich fruchten und das Bild der Mountainbiker evtl. wieder etwas ansehnlicher gestalten.


----------



## Diva (14. Mai 2004)

Die Berichte hören sich fast so an als würden sie im Forum mitgelesen haben... Bin mal gespannt, wie das ausgeht...


----------



## miura (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leudz, 

überlegt mal euer Vorhaben  !!! Man kann die Leute intern also hier im Forum zur Sau machen, ,man kann sie veranlassen sich freiwillig zum Aufräumen zu melden oder sonstwas... ABER    bei der Bullerei anschwärzen und sich noch Gedanken über  die Belohnung machen is ja wohl das aller letzte!!!
Vor allem die älteren hier im Forum sollten eigentlich schon etwas weiser sein, so ne Anzeige wegen schwerer Sachbeschädigung hängt einem lange nach.  Also wenn ihr schon wisst wers ist dann übt euren Druck in Richtung allgemeiner Aufräumaktion aus. Wenn sich ne Bike Community allgemein zum Aufräumen verpflichtet ist dies viel positiver und wirksamer als die Belohnung kassieren!

matze


----------



## NWD (14. Mai 2004)

JAWOLL, HÄNGT SIE ALLE AUF, DIE ÜBELTÄTER!!!!!! was ist denn hier los, mountainbiker hetzen gegen mountainbiker??  

ich bin auch nicht froh darüber dass durch solche aktionen biker allgemein in ein schlechtes licht gezogen werden, aber gleich so zu reagieren find ich übertrieben.

ich hab mir das ganze auch schon mal angeschaut und bin da auch(jawoll, noch so ein übeltäter) gefahren. und ich muss sagen das die presse mal wieder maßlos übertreibt. ich habe nirgends einen gefällten baum entdecken können. und die 3,5km sucht man auch vergeblich, 150m trifft das ganze eher.
beeindruckend ist das ganze natürlich schon, und das sich der förster bzw. jäger darüber aufregen kann ich verstehen. aber ob dieses "kopfgeld" wirklich die wahren erbauer entlarven wird sei dahingestellt?!?
ich bin auch gespannt wie sich die sache entwickelt.

P.S. selbst in forchheim gibt es leute die versuchen mtb`lern einen besseren ruf zu verleihen, und sich um legale strecken bemühen.

so, das wars erstmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2004)

miura schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leudz,
> 
> überlegt mal euer Vorhaben  !!! Man kann die Leute intern also hier im Forum zur Sau machen, ,man kann sie veranlassen sich freiwillig zum Aufräumen zu melden oder sonstwas... ABER    bei der Bullerei anschwärzen und sich noch Gedanken über  die Belohnung machen is ja wohl das aller letzte!!!
> Vor allem die älteren hier im Forum sollten eigentlich schon etwas weiser sein, so ne Anzeige wegen schwerer Sachbeschädigung hängt einem lange nach.  Also wenn ihr schon wisst wers ist dann übt euren Druck in Richtung allgemeiner Aufräumaktion aus. Wenn sich ne Bike Community allgemein zum Aufräumen verpflichtet ist dies viel positiver und wirksamer als die Belohnung kassieren!
> ...




Du solltest jetzt nochmal in Ruhe alle Postings bis hierher lesen. Und dann denk mal drüber nach. 

Die Betroffenen wissen sehr wohl das sie betroffen sind. Und mein anliegen ist es. Das sie so vernünftig sind, und sich selbst beim Förster melden. Und sich den konsequenzen stellen. Melden sie sich selbst, ist das auch für sie die beste möglichkeit, mit einem "blauen Auge" rauszukommen. Und sich mal beim förster zu erkundigenob er schon aufräumhilfe hat, ist kein ANSCHWÄRZEN. also erst lesen, dann urteilen.

@ die Betroffenen,

Ihr solltet das wirklich alles sehr Ernst nehmen. Ihr habt die sache trotz mehracher Warnungen so in kauf genommen. Nun seit so vernünftig und zeigt das ihr mehr könnt als nur ne dicke Lippe im Forum zu riskieren.


Grüße coffee


----------



## miura (14. Mai 2004)

Das Posting wurde mit etwas Verspätung abgeschickt, also konnte ich die anderen noch nicht lesen. Trotzdem fand ich manches recht lächerlich.
An die Betroffenen: ==> Bringt den Scheiss wieder in Ordnung!!!!!


----------



## HILLKILLER (14. Mai 2004)

Die arme Natur!!

Das ist das eine, aber zum anderen finde ich es sehr erstaunlich, dass diese riesen Bauwerke noch nicht von irgend welchen Rentnern gesichtet wurden. Denn 3.5 km Strecke muss doch bei der wochenendlichen Waldbevölkerung aufgefallen sein, oder? 

Aber wer so etwas grauenvolles wie wie nen illegalen NST baut hatt einen an der klatsche. Außerdem wird es für die verurrsacher sicher stressig und sehr teuer. Denn jeder Baum in den ein Nagel (Kupfer sicher) steckt wird ein gehen und so muss ein neuer gepflanst werden...

Also baut den trail so heimlich ab wie ihr ihn aufgebaut habt.

So HK


----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2004)

@ Hillkiller,

für "heimlich" abbauen wird es zu spät sein.


coffee


----------



## HILLKILLER (14. Mai 2004)

ich weiß ja nicht, was im tiefen dunklen wald alles möglich ist...  

HK


----------



## p3-rida (14. Mai 2004)

Mahlzeit !

also was hier abgeht is ja wohl des allerletzte... is zwar nicht grad der hit, dass leute nägel in gesunde bäume schlagen, die Ihnen nicht gehören, aber dass hier alle so tun, als hätten sie noch nie in irgendeinem Waldstück nen Hügel geschaufelt oder sonst etwas freigeräumt, nur dass sie durchfahren können. Im Grunde genommen liegt dazwischen kein großer Unterschied, weil der Wald in dem geschaufelt und gebuddelt wird, sicherlich nicht den Leuten gehört, die graben(und genauso verwüstet wird ---->Beschädigung anderen Eigentums). Und jetz erzählt mir bitte nicht ihr hättet noch nie im wald nen geschaufelten Hügel gesehen, also bitte...

Greetz

me


----------



## flex.cs (14. Mai 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> krass...
> aber da kann wohl kaum das KK gemeint sein wo wir immer rocken, 3,5km???
> wo soll der denn sein???
> ich geh heute mal in den Wald und suche den 3,5km langen Waldfrevel.



Ich war auch noch nicht auf dieser Strecke. Kann sein das der eine ausgebaut wurde, weil der liegt auch sehr gut versteckt, hat gute Anfahrtmöglichkeiten und der war als ich drauf war nichtmal fertig... also Rootboy schreib mich mal an ob es die Stecke ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Mai 2004)

Will mal was zu den Nägeln sagen  
Wenn ich mit meinem Bike zum Klettern fahre, dann komm ich da an so ungefähr 6 Jägersteigen vorbei.
Und die sind alle mit Nägeln an den Bäumen befestigt  
Also so schlimm kann des ja net sein.  
Aber die Jungs da haben wohl ein wenig übertrieben mit ihrer Bauaktivität 
Na ja, ich glaub einen Schritt selber nach vorne zu machen und mithilfe beim beseitigen anzubieten, würde man ihnen hoch anrechnen.

G.


----------



## pefro (14. Mai 2004)

p3-rida schrieb:
			
		

> also was hier abgeht is ja wohl des allerletzte... is zwar nicht grad der hit, dass leute nägel in gesunde bäume schlagen, die Ihnen nicht gehören, aber dass hier alle so tun, als hätten sie noch nie in irgendeinem Waldstück nen Hügel geschaufelt...



öhm, ich weiss jetzt nicht wie weit Dein Horizont geht, aber ich gehe davon aus, das der Grossteil der Biker hier, mich eingeschlossen, seit vielen Jahren biket und tatsächlich NOCH NIE irgendeinen Hügel geschauffelt hat (mal ganz abgesehen davon, das das noch ein klitzekleiner Unterschied ist, wegen nem Hügel hät sich sicher keiner aufgeregt).

Ich für meinen Teil gehe Biken, weils mir Spass macht und mir die Natur gefällt. Ich kann den Berg den ich runterfahren will auch rauffahren, brauch dafür keinen Lift und Schaufel oder Säge hatte ich auch noch nie beim Biken dabei   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smerles (14. Mai 2004)

p3-rida schrieb:
			
		

> also was hier abgeht is ja wohl des allerletzte... is zwar nicht grad der hit, dass leute nägel in gesunde bäume schlagen, die Ihnen nicht gehören, aber dass hier alle so tun, als hätten sie noch nie in irgendeinem Waldstück nen Hügel geschaufelt...



Nö, wozu denn? Die Natur hat doch schon genug hübsche Hügel geschaffen...
Ich frage mich gerade wie kritisch das mit den Nägeln ist, da ja - wie LB Jörg schon geschrieben hat - manche Jägersteige auch mit Nägeln befestigt sind. Habe aber auch schon konstruktionen ohne Nägel an den Bäumen gesehen.

@NWD - Vielleicht ist die Strecke ja ausgebaut worden / eine andere gemeint  Ich denke, wenn der ganze Förstertrupp eine Woche für den Abbau der Anlage benötigt (steht glaube ich im zweiten Artikel) kommen die 3km scho hin...


----------



## p3-rida (14. Mai 2004)

@ clover : du fährst also nur an spots, die aus der Abstammung von Mutter Erde sind ? Kann ich mir nicht so ganz vorstellen, weil die Mehrheit der heutigen Biker(wie auch diese Jungs) ihre Spots selberbauen. Schau dir nur mal ein paar homepages von leuten hier auf mtb-news an... Aber wenn du´s so sagst, wirds sohl so sein 

@ pefro : Ich weiß jetz nicht, in welchem Bereich des Radsports du Aktiv bist, aber wenn du Berge hochfährst, denk ich mal dass dies in einen anderen Bereich fällt, in dem man das mit den Trails kaum einordnen kann. Oder ?  


Greetz 

me


----------



## Ratiopharm (14. Mai 2004)

> Ich denke, wenn der ganze Förstertrupp eine Woche für den Abbau der Anlage benötigt (steht glaube ich im zweiten Artikel) kommen die 3km scho hin...



Ich denke, wenn die ganze Förstertruppe so arbeitet, wie auch der Rest der deutschen Beamten arbeitet, dann kommen wohl eher doch die 200 Meter hin. Falls die dann überhaupt 200 Meter schaffen in einer Woche


----------



## Coffee (14. Mai 2004)

p3-rida schrieb:
			
		

> @ clover : du fährst also nur an spots, die aus der Abstammung von Mutter Erde sind ? Kann ich mir nicht so ganz vorstellen, weil die Mehrheit der heutigen Biker(wie auch diese Jungs) ihre Spots selberbauen. Schau dir nur mal ein paar homepages von leuten hier auf mtb-news an... Aber wenn du´s so sagst, wirds sohl so sein
> 
> @ pefro : Ich weiß jetz nicht, in welchem Bereich des Radsports du Aktiv bist, aber wenn du Berge hochfährst, denk ich mal dass dies in einen anderen Bereich fällt, in dem man das mit den Trails kaum einordnen kann. Oder ?
> 
> ...




@ P3,

immer mit der Ruhe. Es geht hier nucht um "welche art von MTB fährst du" sondern darum Illegal etas in den Wald zu hämmern und dabei Dinge die einem nciht gehören zu beschädigen. Und ich kann Dir sagen, das NICHT JEDER Mountainbiker etwas schaufeln oder Montieren muss um spaß beim Biken zu haben. Es gibt auch mehr (gott sei dank) biker, die die Sache mit Vernunft und respekt gegenüber der Natur sehen. Wenn ihr selber sachen bauen wollt, macht das doch eifach mal zuhause im eigenen Garten oder lasst Euch strecken genehmigen. aber einfach in den Wald hämmern ist bekloppt und illegal. Jetzt wo alles auffliegt, habt ihr die Hosen voll und wollt Euch rechtfertigen. Gerade Du bist doch auch einer von denen die dort gefahren sind. Es waren auch Deine Freunde, Bekannte die das gebaut haben. Dann stelle auch Du dich der Verantwortung.

@ Ratiopharm,

ich kann mcih an einen Thread namens KK erinnern (Klein Kanada) wo Leute geprahlt haben das man dort locker 2 - 3 Stunden abrocken (war genau der Wortlaut ich habe gerade nachgesehen) kann!!!! Jetzt hier alles zu verharmlosen ist wohl der falsche Weg. Viel richtiger wäre es, das sich die Betroffenen nun ernsthaft mal einen Kopf über da machen, was sie dort getan haben.

coffee


----------



## pefro (14. Mai 2004)

@p3-rida

ja - ich kann richtig einordnen was die Jungs da fahren und Du kannst das auch - aber der normale Bürger kann das leider nicht. Und wenn er sowas liest, steigert das nicht seinen Hass gegen die NorthShorer oder Freerider sondern gegen DIE MOUNTAINBIKER. Und da beginnt das Problem, mit dem sich viele hier, mich eingeschlossen, nicht abfinden wollen. Warum sollen wir bei der nächsten Tour unseren Kopf für den illegalen Blödsinn anderer hinhalten? Noch dazu, wo hier im Forum schon in ellenlangen Threads auf die Gefahren hingewiesen wurde und man jetzt genau vor dem Ergbnis steht, das vor ein paar Monaten viele prophezeit haben!

Von mir aus soll jeder machen, wonach im gerade der Sinn steht. Wenn meine Nachbaren sich jeden morgen auf dem Balkon gegenseitig ans Bein pi**** ist mir das so lange wurscht, bis der erste Tropfen auf meinen Kopf fällt - und genausoweit sind wir jetzt bei dem Thema hier...

Gruß
Peter


----------



## mOn9oLuiD3 (14. Mai 2004)

Hi an alle,

also erstens was in den zeitungen stand war maslos übertrieben.
heute haben welche von uns mit jägern an der stelle wo die trails stehn 
unterhalten und selbst die hamm gemeint das absolut ok is auser halt das es
nicht unser grundstück ist. Es wurde auserdem kein einziger baum gefällt und wir haben extra darauf verzichtet und haben schon töte oder umgefallene 
bäume benutzt und dazu kommt noch dass wir alls kriminell bezeichnet werden!
was is daran krimenell frag ich mich? 16 jährige konsumieren drogen und alkohol
in massen und wir haben halt uns ein hobby herausgesucht was besser is als die beiden und da kann man sagen was amn will, es is so! außerdem is des ja voll ********* das welche aus dem forum so geld geil sind das sie andere mountainbiker auf gut deutsch verpetzen wollen, wo bleibt da der gegenseitige respekt frag ich mich !!! und dann kommt dazu das bevor des heraus kam das etlich leute im forum uns gelobt ham und es voll geil fanden und etz auf einmal die seiten wecheln. da siet man mal wer die hosen voll bekommt.

peace

ride or die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ratiopharm (14. Mai 2004)

Liebe Coffee,

ich habe das Gefühl, dass du mich nur allzugerne mit den Erbauern unter einen Hut stecken würdest, da muss ich dich aber enttäuschen, leider: ich war nichtmal da, weil mir nämlich damals keiner sagen wollte, wo das ist, leider. Ich hätte es mir gern angeguckt.

Darum habe ich in meinem letzte Post auch nur eine "Vermutung" geäußert. Ich weiss nicht, wie schlimm da wirklich gebaut wurde. Ich wollte lediglich in einer ironischen Art andeuten, dass nicht alles stimmt, was in der Zeitung steht, v.a. die Lokalpresse neigt ja bekanntlich zur Übertreibung.

Falls es jedoch so aussah, als wollte ich die Waldverstümmelung verherrlichen, so tut mir das leid...


----------



## p3-rida (14. Mai 2004)

@coffee : Hat scheinbar keinen sinn hier seine Meinung zu posten, oder ? Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ALLE Mountainbiker dass machen sondern die Mehrheit.Also lest bitte gescheit was geschrieben wird. Ich glaube die Verursacher wissen selber was sie zutun haben und müssen nicht auf die Meinungen anderer hören. Für mich is die Sache hier im Forum jetz gegessen weil ich´s nur noch lächerlich finde wie hier 

1. Miteinander umgegangen wird   
2. Über andere hergezogen wird

So long

ach ja und nochwas. coffee findest du nicht, dass dein niveau auch langsam sinkt ? (Genau du....  <-- muss ich mir das anhören). Finds ´n bisschen tief gegriffen, ehrlich gesagt, aber du bis der Moderator...


----------



## mOn9oLuiD3 (14. Mai 2004)

@ Ratiopharm

endlich das mal einer des sagt was stimmt, ich weis es wie es aussah da oben,
ich war a zeitlang jeden tag da oben und es war weder müll noch gefällte bäume noch sonstiges. auser die nägel in den bäumen und sonst nix. außerdem kann hier kein rennradfahrer oder etc. sagen was für sachen da oben abgezogen wurden denn die haben die geringste ahnung. ich sag ja auch net des rennradfahrer meinen sie sind was besseres weil sie sich zu fein fühlen aufm radweg zu fahren. die behindern genaus autofahrer. also beschwert euch net bei sachen wo von ihr keine ahnung habt, weil des regt echt auf!!!

peace

ride or die


----------



## Ratiopharm (14. Mai 2004)

mOn9oLuiD3 schrieb:
			
		

> und dann kommt dazu das bevor des heraus kam das etlich leute im forum uns gelobt ham und es voll geil fanden und etz auf einmal die seiten wecheln. da siet man mal wer die hosen voll bekommt.



Es wird einem ja auch nicht leicht gemacht hier im Moral-Forum, wenn man eine andere Meinung hat. Andersdenkende sind hier nicht besonders erwünscht leider. Ups, die Situation kommt mir bekannt vor, hat jeman aufgepasst in deutscher Geschichte?


----------



## mOn9oLuiD3 (14. Mai 2004)

@ coffee

also, ich möcht mal behaupten ohne dich auf irgeneiner weise anzumachen das du von der situation keine ahnung hast. wir hamm den wald absolut pfleglich behandelt und hamm absolut keinen müll hinter lassen. außerdem haben wir meistens trägerkonstuktionen gebaut um das mit den bäumen in verbind mit nägeln zu vermeiden. und außerdem is es da net so wie in bischofsmais wo
müll neben der strecke liegt und die sachen net in schuss gehalten werden die ganze zeit. außerdem ham wir des holz aus dem wald nur recycled.

peace

ride or die


----------



## Rootboy (14. Mai 2004)

Ratiopharm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, wenn die ganze Förstertruppe so arbeitet, wie auch der Rest der deutschen Beamten arbeitet, dann kommen wohl eher doch die 200 Meter hin. Falls die dann überhaupt 200 Meter schaffen in einer Woche



 

was geht den ab   95% die hier klug daherlabern haben den Spot gar nicht gesehen und können sich auch keine Meinung bilden. Schön das ihr alles glaubt was in der Zeitung steht  
ich war vorhin im Wald hab mir mit Jägern und Passanten die Geschichte angeschaut. Die Meinungen gingen von "jugendlicher Abenteuerlust" hin über "wahnsinn" und "die haben doch gar nichts kaputt gemacht". Richtig verärgert war da keiner von dennen. Die waren sogar entäuscht weil sie keine abgesägten Bäume fanden und nur ein paar hundert Meter Shore.  obwohl sich alle einig waren  trozdem Illegal  
Ok feige sind die Täter sicherlich nicht denn sonst würden sie sich sowas erst gar nicht bauen trauen, geschweige denn Fahren. Die Zeitung meinte auch das das Profis waren...komisch wohnt bei mir um der Ecke etwa Klassen? 
Naja bin gespannt wie sich die Sache entwickelt...morgen früh haben wir erst mal nen Termin mitm OB und schauen das die Stadt eine legale Strecke bekommt die ja eh schon überfällig war und seit über 3Jahren schon beantragt ist.
und jetzt wirds mies:
für mich seit ihr keine Biker, nur ein haufen Lappen, wo nur Pizza fressen können und sich dabei wahrscheinlich über andere das Maul zerreisen und mit ihren tollen LÖL Bikes Posen...und noch schlimmer mit ihrer Pseudo Sportlichkeit  
Toll du Idiot Pefro das du sogar den Berg hochkommst...wo sind denn die ganzen Jungs aus dem Forum wenn die Rennen sind ich hab da noch keinen gesehen ausser diesen Catweazel.
Und ja ich bin der Arsch der an euch vorbei fährt ob rauf oder runter und euch dabei ausslacht weil ihr einfach ne lächerliche Figur auf dem Bike macht und dabei noch denk ihr seid toll...muahh
Ihr denkt einfach ihr seit die Bikegemeinschaft schlechthin und alles was nicht in euer Bild passt wird schlecht gemacht: z.B. rassierte Beine und Kantenklatscher.


----------



## Rootboy (14. Mai 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> @p3-rida
> 
> ja - ich kann richtig einordnen was die Jungs da fahren und Du kannst das auch - aber der normale Bürger kann das leider nicht. Und wenn er sowas liest, steigert das nicht seinen Hass gegen die NorthShorer oder Freerider sondern gegen DIE MOUNTAINBIKER. Und da beginnt das Problem, mit dem sich viele hier, mich eingeschlossen, nicht abfinden wollen. Warum sollen wir bei der nächsten Tour unseren Kopf für den illegalen Blödsinn anderer hinhalten? Noch dazu, wo hier im Forum schon in ellenlangen Threads auf die Gefahren hingewiesen wurde und man jetzt genau vor dem Ergbnis steht, das vor ein paar Monaten viele prophezeit haben!
> 
> ...



ein Mountainbike macht keinen Mountainbiker aus!!!

schon ehr Kondition, Kraft und Fahrtechnik.

und alles drei hast du sicherlich´nicht im übermass


----------



## mOn9oLuiD3 (14. Mai 2004)

@ rootboy

muss ich dir absolut recht geben, ne biker-gemeinschaft muss halt durch 
dick und dünn gehen. es waren halt etz gute 2 jahre dick und dann kommt
mal auch a dünne zeit aber die geht auch vorbei . und welche bikercrew des durchsteht, des is dann a gemeinschaft und kann des auch behaupten.
und meint blos net ihr da seit alle liebe bubies, übers forum kann man immer
den brave makieren. ich sag doch auch net das dei mutter jungfrau is und dei 
vater schwul. also lasst halt den scheiß und regt euch net über sachen auf
wovon ihr keine ahnung habt. gibt euren komentar ab und belasst es dabei!!!

peace

ride or die


----------



## Markus996 (14. Mai 2004)

Zitat Rootboy: "für mich seit ihr keine Biker, nur ein haufen Lappen, wo nur Pizza fressen können und sich dabei wahrscheinlich über andere das Maul zerreisen und mit ihren tollen LÖL Bikes Posen...und noch schlimmer mit ihrer Pseudo Sportlichkeit   "

Als ich das gelesen habe, dachte ich du beschreibst die Kantenklatscher-Fraktion


----------



## frank-lau (14. Mai 2004)

n Abend alle zusammen.

Also Jungs und Mädels, beruhigt euch mal wieder ein wenig. Es ist wirklich nicht toll das alle MTBler (ob sie nun nur NST, DH oder sonstwas fahren) durch solche Aktionen ins schlechte Licht gezogen werden. Fakt ist nun mal das in der Presse nur von MTB die Rede ist. Die Außenstehenden Rentner, Politiker und nicht zu vergessen Wanderer lesen nun mal nur MTB und schon wird wieder über alle hergezogen. 
Und dann hat das auch nichts mit anschwärzen oder so zu tun wenn die Mehrheit hier im Forum dafür ist im Zweifel auch die Verantwortlichen anzuzeigen. Doch soweit sollte es gar nicht kommen, wenn sich *alle Erbauer * des Trails, ich meinte *alle* da soll keiner kneifen (beim Bauen habt ihr auch zusammengehalten), zusammenraffen und dort wieder für Ordnung sorgen. Wenn ihr das von selbst tut könnt ihr wenigstens noch retten was noch zu retten ist. Vielleicht ist das auch eine Chance irgendwo an ein offizielelles Terrain heranzukommen - aber nur vielleicht - da wiehert leider der deutsche Amtschimmel   kräftig mit.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ea3040 (14. Mai 2004)

schade das ihr euch hier alle so anfahrt.

ich versteh euch immer alle nicht. jeder will immer recht behalten. 
diese doppelmoral.

einerseits sein auto oder sonstiges fahrzeug vor der haustür putzen. 
oder hat einer von euch nen ölabscheider zuhause der das öl der fahrradkette auffängt. 1 tropfen macht 10 millionen liter wasser kaputt. irgendwie sowas.#

auf der anderen seite über die doofen erbauer dieser strecke zu urteilen, obwohl man sich nichtmal damit beschäftigt hat.


klar zerstörung der natur- doch macht euch doch lieber sorgen über den irak da werden menschen vergewaltigt


----------



## Das Waldi (14. Mai 2004)

Also die Kleinkanada Website mit den Bildern ist ja noch online  oder bin ich da falsch? An Stelle der Erbauer würde ich mich geschmeichelt fühlen, als "Profi" bezeichnet zu werden.


----------



## smerles (14. Mai 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> für mich seit ihr keine Biker, nur ein haufen Lappen, wo nur Pizza fressen können und sich dabei wahrscheinlich über andere das Maul zerreisen und mit ihren tollen LÖL Bikes Posen...und noch schlimmer mit ihrer Pseudo Sportlichkeit
> Toll du Idiot Pefro das du sogar den Berg hochkommst...wo sind denn die ganzen Jungs aus dem Forum wenn die Rennen sind ich hab da noch keinen gesehen ausser diesen Catweazel.
> Und ja ich bin der Arsch der an euch vorbei fährt ob rauf oder runter und euch dabei ausslacht weil ihr einfach ne lächerliche Figur auf dem Bike macht und dabei noch denk ihr seid toll...muahh
> Ihr denkt einfach ihr seit die Bikegemeinschaft schlechthin und alles was nicht in euer Bild passt wird schlecht gemacht: z.B. rassierte Beine und Kantenklatscher.



 Und damit bist du unter das Niveau derer gesunken, über denen du deinem Weltbild nach stehst...
Ich bin gespannt wann die ersten Zementmischer im Wald stehen, weil ne Horde Skater mit dem Boden nicht klar kommt.  Der Wald ist doch für alle da, ich versteh garnich wie man da so anmaßend sein kann sich nen eigenen Park reinzubasteln, und ich denke das ist auch was die meisten anderen stört.
Ohne gegenseitige Rücksichtname läuft es einfach nich...

Wenn die Zeitung gelogen / maßlos übertrieben hat könnt ihr ja mal ne Richtigstellung fordern.

EDIT:



			
				ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> klar zerstörung der natur- doch macht euch doch lieber sorgen über den irak da werden menschen vergewaltigt


 
Das passiert leider nicht nur im Irak. Es gibt übrigens noch ca. 30 andere laufende Kriege... (gib einfach mal "vergessene Kriege" bei Google ein)


----------



## pefro (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

@rootboy:   Grins - ich kann Dich nicht ernst nehmen. In jeder Diskussion unter einigermassen erwachsenen Leuten disqualifizierst Du Dich mit solchen Postings selbst. Wie man mit 26 noch so einen geistigen Dünnpfiff produzieren kann ist mir absolut schleierhaft, sagt aber viel über Dich aus. 

@alle anderen: 

Beruhigt Euch mal wieder. Diskutiert sachlich und bleibt bei den Fakten sonst wird der Thread hier wie der ehemalige KK wohl auch wieder geschlossen und da hat niemand was davon.

Führt Euch mal folgendes vor Augen:  Hier ist ne Bike Community. D.h. ihr könnt davon ausgehen, das die Leute hier dem Biken generell positiv gegenüber stehen - das ist nicht überall in der Bevölkerung so. Wenn ihr aber mit Eurem Tun & Handeln schon an die Grenzen derer stoßt, die Euch eigentlich wohlgesonnen sind, wäre es vielleicht mal an der Zeit, das zu überdenken. 

Ich hab selbst schon zwei Vereine gegründet und weiss, das man oft gegen Windmühlen kämpft. Aber Unsachlichkeit hat noch keinen weitergebracht.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Das Waldi (14. Mai 2004)

Clover schrieb:
			
		

> Der Wald ist doch für alle da, ich versteh garnich wie man da so anmaßend sein kann sich nen eigenen Park reinzubasteln, und ich denke das ist auch was die meisten anderen stört.
> Ohne gegenseitige Rücksichtname läuft es einfach nich...


Also so kannst du nicht argumentieren, denn vielleicht 1 von 10 Waldbesuchern (die Fahrer des Shores ausgenommen) gehen im Wald soooo tief querfeldein, dass sie die Bauten entdecken. Schließlich macht es auch mit dem Mtb keinen Spaß, mitten durch dichte Vegetation zu Brettern, denn da sind Dornenbüsche, Brennnesseln, 30cm hohe Laubschichten, Baumstämme usw. im Weg. Man fährt mit dem MTB meistens auf Trails, und nicht ohne Vorahnung was da kommt mal ne Runde querfeldein. Also werden praktisch keine Personen gestört, denn die meisten Wanderer wandern auch lieber auf Pfaden und Waldwegen.
Was ich viel nerviger finde, ist es, dass die Jungs die Bäume zernageln mussten, insbesondere gesunde Bäume.


----------



## smerles (14. Mai 2004)

Das Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich viel nerviger finde, ist es, dass die Jungs die Bäume zernageln mussten, insbesondere gesunde Bäume.



Das wäre der nächste Punkt, aber der wurde ja schon oft genug genannt 
Klar hast du recht, da kommen vielleicht wenig Leute vorbei. Was ist aber mit den Tieren die dort leben?  Ist für die doch eh schon zu wenig Lebensraum da, dann wird der auch noch mit sowas weiter zusammengeschrumpft... (Wenn wir schon die Bäume schützen, dann auch die Tiere gleich mit  )


----------



## Rootboy (14. Mai 2004)

@ea3040

seit wann fährst du nen Rocky


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Mai 2004)

Jetzt schei*t euch nicht an, wegen den paar Bäumen. Ist scheinbar ohnehin eine Monokultur, hat also aus naturschützerischer Sicht eigentlich keinen großen Wert. Die haben ja kein Naturschutzgebiet platt gemacht, sondern in einem wirtschaftl. genutzem Wald gebaut. Dementsprechend ist auch der Sachschaden zu schätzen.


----------



## sunflower (14. Mai 2004)

Hmm... Hab die Sache jetzt auch mal gelesen. Eigentlich weiß ich nicht, was der ganze Terz soll. Okay, einfach mal so gesunde Bäume beschädigen ist nicht der Bringer (ob da wirklich was gefällt wurde, sei mal dahin gestellt). Aber mal im Ernst: bis so ne Sache steht, dauert es ne ganze Weile. Und in all der Zeit hat keiner was gemerkt? Für das Waldstück interessiert sich doch offersichtlich keine Sau. Nur wenn irgendwelche 'bösen Biker' da was bauen, gehen die Politiker und Förster auf die Barrikaden. Das beißt sich doch irgendwie! Und als erstes sind mal wieder böse Jugendliche Schuld (wobei ja gesagt wird, daß da wohl auch 'Erwachsene' beteiligt sein müssen)! Da platzt mir echt der Kragen! Ich war ne Zeit lang Vorsitzende von nem Jugendparlament und da schwillt dir echt der Kamm! Tut was für die Jugend, aber bitte nicht vor meiner Haustür! Ich will niemanden verteidigen, aber ich kann's verstehen, wenn sich Leute (egal ob jugendlich oder nicht) irgendwo zu schaffen machen. Du kriegst ja eh nichts genehmigt und die ach so toleranten Polititker kommen immer erst in die Gänge, wenn' s eh schon zu spät ist.

Und außerdem find ich es ziemlich daneben, wenn hier die MTB'ler gegenseitig aufeinander losgehen. Wir sitzen hier schließlich alle im selben Boot! Denn von den 'Unwissenden' unterscheidet eh keiner. Wir sind alle die Querfeldeinfahrer. Und so sollte man nicht gegenseitig mit dem Finger aufeinander zeigen! Gut, der Bau mag keine Glanzleistung sein, aber in gewissem Maße kann ich die Erbauer (wer auch immer es jetzt war) verstehen. Immerhin wurde keiner Oma die Handtasche geklaut oder es ist sonstwer zu Schaden gekommen. Da hat jemand viel Zeit und Energie in sein Hobby gesteckt. Und das ist MTB! Also hackt net gegenseitig aufeinander rum!
Und kommt mir net mit Umweltsachutz! Damit kommt ihr auch erst an, wenn jemand ein paar Nägel in unschuldige Bäume gejagt hat. Wenn ihr mit den groben Stollen ne geschützte Pflanze gelyncht habt, interessiert euch das schließlich auch kein Stück!

Habt euch wieder lieb!  sunny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rootboy (14. Mai 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... Hab die Sache jetzt auch mal gelesen. Eigentlich weiß ich nicht, was der ganze Terz soll. Okay, einfach mal so gesunde Bäume beschädigen ist nicht der Bringer (ob da wirklich was gefällt wurde, sei mal dahin gestellt). Aber mal im Ernst: bis so ne Sache steht, dauert es ne ganze Weile. Und in all der Zeit hat keiner was gemerkt? Für das Waldstück interessiert sich doch offersichtlich keine Sau. Nur wenn irgendwelche 'bösen Biker' da was bauen, gehen die Politiker und Förster auf die Barrikaden. Das beißt sich doch irgendwie! Und als erstes sind mal wieder böse Jugendliche Schuld (wobei ja gesagt wird, daß da wohl auch 'Erwachsene' beteiligt sein müssen)! Da platzt mir echt der Kragen! Ich war ne Zeit lang Vorsitzende von nem Jugendparlament und da schwillt dir echt der Kamm! Tut was für die Jugend, aber bitte nicht vor meiner Haustür! Ich will niemanden verteidigen, aber ich kann's verstehen, wenn sich Leute (egal ob jugendlich oder nicht) irgendwo zu schaffen machen. Du kriegst ja eh nichts genehmigt und die ach so toleranten Polititker kommen immer erst in die Gänge, wenn' s eh schon zu spät ist.
> 
> Und außerdem find ich es ziemlich daneben, wenn hier die MTB'ler gegenseitig aufeinander losgehen. Wir sitzen hier schließlich alle im selben Boot! Denn von den 'Unwissenden' unterscheidet eh keiner. Wir sind alle die Querfeldeinfahrer. Und so sollte man nicht gegenseitig mit dem Finger aufeinander zeigen! Gut, der Bau mag keine Glanzleistung sein, aber in gewissem Maße kann ich die Erbauer (wer auch immer es jetzt war) verstehen. Immerhin wurde keiner Oma die Handtasche geklaut oder es ist sonstwer zu Schaden gekommen. Da hat jemand viel Zeit und Energie in sein Hobby gesteckt. Und das ist MTB! Also hackt net gegenseitig aufeinander rum!
> Und kommt mir net mit Umweltsachutz! Damit kommt ihr auch erst an, wenn jemand ein paar Nägel in unschuldige Bäume gejagt hat. Wenn ihr mit den groben Stollen ne geschützte Pflanze gelyncht habt, interessiert euch das schließlich auch kein Stück!
> ...



DANKE  

also unsere Stadt und vorallem unser Bürgermeister steht voll hinter dem Thema MTB.   Allerdings geht bei uns halt alles immer etwas langsamer aber dann halt gescheit und somit hat sich der Bau der legalen Bahn über 3 Jahre hingezogen. 
Und man kann von Jugendlichen und auch Erwachsenen nicht erwarten JAHRE zu warten bis sie ihrer Art der Freizeitbetätigung nachgehen können.
Eigentlich sollten die Jungs stolz sein die das gebaut haben...nochmal dick Respect  
zu den Thema Wald ich wohn da ja gleich neben dran, die haben nen Dicken Table 20m neben dem Wanderweg gebaut das sieht sogar ein Blinder und keinen hats gestört  
und nen halbes Jahr später dieser Terz...
@ Tyrolens ich seh das genauso, das sind nur die Kack Grossstadtkinder die meinen sie müssen jeden Grashalm schützen...aber mitm Auto anreisen  
@ Coffee und der glitterfullzyfraktion, tut was ihr nicht lassen könnt ihr schiesst euch dabei selber ins aus. Was soll der Mist Klassenteilung oder was, **** normalo Biker vs. Hardcorerider....so ungefähr auf dem Forstweg fahren und mal nen Singletrail das ist Gut. Aber wehe es kommt ein Kicker oder nen Double das sind dann die Bösen Biker die da drüber fahren???
so ein Mist!!! seit ihr Radwanderer und Eisdielenposer (seit  ihr in meinen Augen) in dem Mountainbikebiz auf der Titelseite oder die "krassen" Kanadier mit ihren dicken Trails und fetten Jumps...sorry das ist der Trend und das müsst ihr akzeptieren!
Mountainbiken wäre schon wieder out wenn es die DDD Bewegung nicht geben würde, die meisten von euch Poser würden Rennrad fahrn. 
Also irgendwie profitiert ihr auch von dem Mist.
und ja Nägel in Bäume ist nicht ok...******** mit acht hab ich mal nen Baumhaus gebaut und der Baum steht immer noch


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2004)

Ich sitz jetzt seit 88 auf dem Bike, hab 3 Jahre DH-Rennen in Europa und USA hinter mir, war schon an den original Northshore (BTW: Privatgelänhde), bin mit Greg Hebold und Frank Roman gebiked und kann wirklich behaupten, daß ich noch nie nen Hügel geschaufelt habe...

...ich finde es nur recht und billig, wenn die "Übeltäter" den Schaden feiwillig beseitigen und sich danach nach einer offiziellen Möglichkeit für ein Trainingsgelände umsehen...denn auch KANTENKLATSCHER haben ein Recht auf Spaß...

aber, ich kann es nicht unterstützen, wenn unser Sport durch unüberlegte illegale Handlungen in den Dreck gezogen wird, weil "die Mountainbiker" wieder den Wald zerstört haben...

...übrigends, bin ich der Meinung, daß sich Coffee nicht im Ton vergriffen hat, denn als Moderator einer so harmonischen Comunity wie dem Frankenforum muß Sie auch versuchen die Leute auf den "rechten Weg" zu bringen und aht auch eine gewisse Sorgfaltspflicht...

...ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Im Sinne des Bikens und des Dialoges mit Außenstehenden sollten sich die verantwortlichen Profis wirklich mit den Behörden in Verbindung setzen...


...und Rennradfahren und Posen find ich echt öde....

"meine Meinung"


----------



## Rootboy (14. Mai 2004)

@alti....brauchst du einen Titec Titan Vorbau 130 6° glaub ich hat der.


----------



## Altitude (15. Mai 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> @alti....brauchst du einen Titec Titan Vorbau 130 6° glaub ich hat der.



nee, danke...hab jetzt nen Moots


----------



## Coffee (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

@ alle,

ich möchte das ganze mal etwas anderst aufzäumen. Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, das sich die Betroffenen mal überlegen sollten, sich freiwillig zu stellen und die Sache in ordnung zu bringen. Keiner von uns hat bisher von Polizei oder sonstwas geredet.

Es kann gut möglich sein, das die Zeitung etwas "übertrieben" hat. Fakt ist jedoch, dasin den Wald eine illegale NORTH SHORE Strecke gebaut wurde. Dabei auch Nägel verwendet wurden usw. Das kann hier keiner Wegdiskutieren. Ich erinnere mich gut an den KK thread, der auch sehr gespaten war. Denn schon damals haben einige (auch ich) schon darauf hingewiesen das sowas auch mal in die Hose gehen kann. Damals haben die Verantwortlichen noch hämisch gelacht. Und uns sogar ebenfalls beschimpft also "No MTB´ler" 

Auch jetzt ist es so, das genau die DDD-Fraktion auf den "normalen" Mountainbiker losschipft. Ihr solltet Euch mal fragen wer hier spaltet. Ihr seit es doch, die so Sprüche loslassen, "wir können nicht biken, nur posen" usw.

Ich fahre bereits seit über 18 jahren MTB. Bin auch schon Downhill gefahren oder Dual und eben auch Marathons und CC. Ebenso fahre ich RR. Mich hast Du aber noch nciht sagen hören, das ihr nicht biken könnt. Im gegenteil. Die leistung oder Mut (in bezug auf den Sport) finde ich bei jedem gut. Egal ob er mehr oder weniger kann, ob er fitter als ander ist oder eben nciht so mitkommt. Ich mache dabei keine differenzierung. Ihr schon. Schade. Vielleicht denkt ihr mal darüber nach.

Und hier gleich von einer spaltung der Comunity zu reden, finde ich reichlich aus der Luft gegriffen. Übrigens ist der Pizzaplauder für EDEN. Jeder ist willkommen. Ob DDD´ler oder Rennradler und "normale MTB´ler. Probiert es doch einfach mal aus. Aber es macht Euch ja mehr spaß zu schimpfen.

Ich finde es sehr schade das hier gleich wieder ein ziehmlich harter Ton angeschlagen wird. Ich habe auch oben bereits versucht sachlich zu bleiben. Das thema ist aber eben ernst. Und ich wollte den Betroffenen nur mal deutlich machen, das eben der "SPAß" auch irgendwann mal "ERNST" wird. Und dann heisst es eben, mal darüber nachdenken.


Grüße coffee


----------



## Bateman (15. Mai 2004)

@rootboy
coffee hat es genau auf den Punkt gebracht, der einzige der hier die "anderen" Biker nicht akzeptiert bist Du...

Du hörst von uns zwar auch Kantenklatscher, aber das is sicherlich nicht böse gemeint, nur mit dem was Du schreibst bestätigst Du ein Klischee, ind as DU nicht passen willst...

Ob jetzt jemand auf nem Renner, nem Hardtail oder nem Fully sitzt oder ob er Rennen, CC DH oder FR oder sonstwas fährt is doch egal, nur für dich sind alle, die nicht "kantenklatschen" gleich Idioten und Poser, nur weil Sie mal was in frage stellen...denkst DU nie drüber nach, dass eine deiner Aktionen vielleicht doch nicht so toll waren ???

kann ja jedem passieren...

a bissl Toleranz und a bissl Hirn einschalten und alles läuft gleich besser...

und was ich echt arm finde is die Einstellung, ich fahre besser als Du/bin fitter als Du, also muss ich mir von dir auch nix sagen lassen...

und wenn DU mal zurück gehst zu den ANfängen des MTB, dem wir "nichtkantenklatscher" eher verbunden sind, dann wirst feststellen, dass ich glaube John Tomac in einem Jahr mit dem gleichen Bike beim CC Worldcup und beim DH Worldcup gestartet is...und das ziemlichz erfolgreich...

das wäre ja quasi ein kantenklatschender CC`ler oder ein CC fahrender Dh`ler...Skandal...  

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre bereits seit über 18 jahren MTB. Bin auch schon Downhill gefahren oder Dual und eben auch Marathons und CC. Ebenso fahre ich RR.



Hei, 
ähhm, ich fahr ja auch schoh 16 Jahre. Aber was is´sn RR  

G.


----------



## Coffee (15. Mai 2004)

@ LB Jörg,

RR = Rennrad   


coffee


----------



## Altitude (15. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ LB Jörg,
> 
> RR = Rennrad
> 
> ...



...kann man das essen???


----------



## sabba (15. Mai 2004)

magic schrieb:
			
		

> tut mir leid, aber das sehe ich nicht so! ich habe, auch wenn ich biker bin, wirklich keinerlei verständnis für solche aktionen!
> 
> es kann nicht sein, daß eine handvoll freaks aus der hüpf- und springfraktion beim nachahmen ihrer idole mit säge und beil in den wald zieht, bäume niedermacht und andere schädigt, indem sie nägel rein haut. und dann auch noch über die länge mehrerer km!
> 
> ...



beo solchen worten hauts mir echt die fragezeichen raus... Meinst du im ernst wir sind freerider weil wir alles unsren idolen nachmachen wollen!?!? Mtben is eher fun und sicherlich schaut man sich was von den Cracks ab aber des is nich der Hauptgrund.....

achja nochwas

"es kann nicht sein, daß eine handvoll freaks aus der hüpf- und springfraktion beim nachahmen ihrer idole mit säge und beil in den wald zieht, bäume niedermacht und andere schädigt, indem sie nägel rein haut. und dann auch noch über die länge mehrerer km!" schlechte kindheit gehabt???!?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ LB Jörg,
> 
> RR = Rennrad
> 
> ...



Ahh...Danke.
Ich und meine begrenzte Denkweite  

G.


----------



## shugga (15. Mai 2004)

ich finds komisch das sich aufgeregt wierd wenn man in einen gesunden baum nägel schlägt. das macht keinen baum kaputt. wenn die forstarbeiter mit ihren geräten den wald umpflügen stört das auch keinen, und da ist auch egal was im weg steht,dann kommts halt weg. also was soll das. bäume fällen dagegen ist das allerletzte, aber ich versteh nicht wie auf einmal alle anfangen in die lokalpolitiker-kerbe mit reinzuschlagen. ich find das mies. wenns es keine möglichkeiten gibt seinen sport auszuüben, schafft man sich eben selbst welche. so läufts doch immer. und der bedarf war ja auch in höheren kreisen sehr wohl bekannt, also warum wundert sich überhaupt jemand?! und von den 3,5km hör ich aus der zeitung zum ersten mal. falls das stimmen sollte: respekt an die "profis" vom "waldfestival".


----------



## shugga (15. Mai 2004)

HILLKILLER schrieb:
			
		

> Die arme Natur!!
> 
> Das ist das eine, aber zum anderen finde ich es sehr erstaunlich, dass diese riesen Bauwerke noch nicht von irgend welchen Rentnern gesichtet wurden. Denn 3.5 km Strecke muss doch bei der wochenendlichen Waldbevölkerung aufgefallen sein, oder?
> 
> ...


 was gibt denn das hier? klar wird mit kupfernägeln gabuet, die sind nämlich schön weich. ganz schön grauenvoll ist nicht der northshore sondern leute die solchen dünnschiss hier reinposten. geh mir aus den augen mann!


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (15. Mai 2004)

Moin!

Hab mir den Thread eben mal komplett durchgelesen und muss vielen der "Moralapostel" recht geben und versteh garnicht was manche Leute hier schreiben. Ich fahr selbst Freeride aber auch CC und finde man gehört in beiden Bereichen zu der selben Comunity. Irgendwie finde ich es schade, dass sich in beiden Bereichen immer so "Extremparteien" bilden und die dann so reden als wäre ihre Art des MTBns die einzig Wahre. Im Grunde stammt doch alles vom Gleichen ab und ich denke, das man deshalb zusammenhalten sollte und nicht den anderen danach bewerten wieviel cm Federweg bzw. wie leicht dessen Rad ist oder so. Das machen leider einige nur zu gerne...

Zu der ganzen Sache:
Erstens muss ich sagen, auch wenn sich darüber jetzt wohl manche aufregen werden, das ich riesigen respekt vor den Erbauern von solchen Strecken hab. Ich würd mir selbst sowas in sehr viel kleiner gern bauen - aber auf nem privaten Gelände (ne alte Moto-X Strecke). Leider hab ich weder das nötige Material noch das wissen für sowas. Finde die Bilder der Strecke sehr beeindruckend aber auch gleichzeitig schade, das sowas illegal und auf eine solche Art entstehen muss. Ich denk mir manchmal wenn sich die Leute mal zusammentun würden und sowas legal bauen würden...

Naja, auf jeden Fall würde ich, wenn ich mit so ner Sache was zu tun hätte, mich wohl den Folgen stellen und versuchen das ganze so gut wie möglich wieder zu entfernen. Ich hab hier jetzt schon mehrmals gelesen, das Leute die dort gefahren sind und evtl. sogar beim Bauen geholfen haben, geschrieben haben, dass sie keine Bäume gefällt (das ist ja so ziemlich das schlimmste was man tun kann) und auch nur sehr wenig Nägel benutzt haben. Ich denken wenn das so stimmt, müsstet ihr die Strecke ziemlich rückstandslos wieder entfernen können. Die Nägel bekommt man auch wieder aus den Bäumen raus und das die Bäume alle eingehen halte ich für ein Gerücht. Denn wie schon andere gesagt haben benutzen auch gerne Jäger Nägel um ihre Hochsitze zu befestigen. Desweiteren sind hier bei uns in den Wäldern eine Vielzahl an Schildern zu Wanderwegen an die Bäume genagelt und die gehn ja auch nicht kaputt... Also wie schon gesagt, meldet euch und bringts wieder in Ordnung. Das nächste mal lasst ihr mal eure Baukünste auf ner legalen Strecke aus - da haben alle was davon.

Wenn jetzt irgendwelche Klischeedenker über mich herziehen, mich beleidigen oder sonstwas tun wollen/müssen sollen sie das ruhig tun. Ich werd mir eure Posts sachlich durchlesen und mir meinen Teil ggf. denken. Mehr auch nicht - sonst wär ich wie ihr.

Vielleicht solltet ihr (die die das hier sachlich und ohne "Parteidenken" mitverfolgen) euch mit den Verantwortlichen (sofern sich diese denn melden) beratschlagen und versuchen ne Lösung zu finden. Einige hier scheinen ja schon Ahnung zu haben wie man sowas auch ohne Strafanzeigen meistert und evtl. danach auch wieder das Ansehn der MTBler in ein besseres Licht bringt - gerade in der Region in der die Zeitungsartikel erschienen sind.

So, genug wirres Zeug geschrieben, jetzt dürft ihr euch wieder nach Herzenslust dazu auslassen   

Cya all


----------



## sabba (15. Mai 2004)

LEUTE!!!

Der scheiß northshore war bzw. is da und jetz is zu spät, die diskussion hier ist absolut fürn arsch


----------



## sunflower (15. Mai 2004)

sabba schrieb:
			
		

> LEUTE!!!
> 
> Der scheiß northshore war bzw. is da...


...und irgendwie find ich sollte er bleiben! Gut, das wie ist ne andere Sachen, aber ich find das ist schon ne respektable Leistung das zu bauen. Vorallem das es am Ende auch hält! 

Und lasst bitte dieses 'Ich sitze schon so und so lang auf dem Bike und bin schon das und das gefahren'... Das ist doch echt nur albern. Und gerade denen, die am lautesten nach Toleranz schreien, mangelt es daran ganz ordentlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ratiopharm (15. Mai 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> ...und irgendwie find ich sollte er bleiben! Gut, das wie ist ne andere Sachen, aber ich find das ist schon ne respektable Leistung das zu bauen. Vorallem das es am Ende auch hält!
> 
> Und lasst bitte dieses 'Ich sitze schon so und so lang auf dem Bike und bin schon das und das gefahren'... Das ist doch echt nur albern. Und gerade denen, die am lautesten nach Toleranz schreien, mangelt es daran ganz ordentlich...



Da guckt euch das an: die Frau hat Recht! 
  
Vor allem der letzte Satz trifft voll ins Schwarze.

Und um zumindest diese Räucherstäbchen-Diskussion über die Nägel in den armen, armen Bäumchen zu beenden: 
http://www.meisterlinks.de/wissen.html#kupfernagel

Vielleicht sollten Eininge von euch mal das Esoterikbuch zur Seite legen! 

(Für die, die es nicht wissen: die Universität Hohenheim ist die führende Uni in Deutschland auf dem landwirtschaftlichen Forschungssektor)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Mai 2004)

Klar überlebt der Baum die Nägel. Was bleibt, ist eine Verfärbung im Holz und das führt dazu, dass man ihn nicht zum Möbelholz o.ä. verwerten kann. Bleibt halt noch die Nutzung als Bauholz, oder Brennholz, usw.


----------



## daflow (15. Mai 2004)

ich versteh gar nicht warum ihr euch immer sone Sorgen um den Ruf der MTB`ler macht. Es kann euch doch scheiss egal sein was die anderen von uns bikern denken oder nich?


----------



## strikemike (15. Mai 2004)

Sorry, die sache mit dem northshore bauen ist echt nicht die beste für den ruf der biker. aber: das war vor zehn jahren auch schon so, wir sind mit unseren zaskars über alles gesprungen was gerade da war, wir sind die trails runtergepeitsch und haben immer ärger mit wanderer bekommen.
es sollte da doch eher um " naturschutz" gehen. der ruf der biker ist eh für den arsch, find ich. ich will die aktoin mit dem illegalen northshore jetzt nicht gut heißen aber ich würde den northshore ggf. auch fahren - wenn ich es könnte. so wie viel andere doch sicherlich auch...


----------



## Hartmut (17. Mai 2004)

Was für ein Zoo hier...

wenn ich diesen Thread mit der North-Shore-Verteidiger-Fraktion so betrachte, komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass ich kein (Mountain-) Biker sein möchte - genau so, wie ich mich immer von den "echten Bikern" mit Motor distanziert habe. Wenn Coolness aus Dummheit, Unreife und Rücksichtslosigkeit besteht, in ich gerne uncool.

Als zu "Trainings- und Naturgenuss-Zwecken abseits befestigter Wege radfahrender Mensch" gönne ich jedem "Tierchen sein Pläsierchen" - aber wenn durch Dummheit, Unreife und Rücksichtslosigkeit (siehe oben) das bisher sehr entspannte Verhältnis zwischen ALLEN Wald- und Naturnutzern im Nürnberger Land leiden sollte, wünsche ich den North-Shore-Bauern von Herzen Pest & Polizei an den Hals...

Deshalb, liebe North-Shore-Bauer: Ihr seid weniger Naturfrevler (ist eh "nur" Wirtschaftswald), Ihr seid auch keine Kriminellen (Sachbeschädigung in wirklich minder schwerem Fall und ohne böse Absicht) - Ihr seid einfach eine Plage für den vernunftbegabten Teil der Menschheit, ob mit (Berg-)Rad oder ohne. 

Wie sagte doch weiland der Genosse Stalin so richtig (und offenbar in Vorahnung von Leuten wie euch): "Dummheit ist die schlimmste Form der Sabotage."

Hartmut


----------



## merkt_p (17. Mai 2004)

Ich bin schuldig!!

ich habe schon Nägel in Bäume geschlagen (zugegeben ist lange her), habe Waldtiere aufgeschreckt und habe meistens eine Säge im Rucksack.

"Wer ohne Sünde ist werfe den ersten Stein" 

Der Thread hat mir köstlich die Mittagspause versüßt und sage Euch allen "FÜLLT EUCH UMARMT" egal ob beim Kantenklatschen, Posen, RR, Pizzaessen oder Radlfotografieren.

Heavy Trails Martin


----------



## NWD (17. Mai 2004)

@hartmut
danke für deinen überflüssigen kommentar hartmut!!
leute die bis jetzt ein entspanntes verhältnis mit ALLEN Wald- und Naturnutzern gehabt haben, werden dies auch weiterhin haben.
andere leute wiederum die ihren senf dazugeben müssen obwohl sie keine ahnung haben, werden vielleicht ihre meinung ändern, aber auf deren meinung kann man getrost verzichten.
also hartmut, ein bisschen toleranz würde dir auch guttun.
ich glaub du bist hier der schlimmste saboteur!!!!!! 
die norhshorebauer scheinen dich dann ja nicht zu plagen.


----------



## Hartmut (17. Mai 2004)

@nwd

Hab' ich da eine Nerv getroffen? Wenn Du Dich angesprochen fühlst....

...dann bist du es wahrscheinlich auch.

Danke für die lebendige Bestätigung dessen, was ich gemeint habe.

Gehab' dich wohl! 

Hartmut


----------



## Coffee (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

irgendwie habe ich beim lesen dieses Threads den eindruck, das hier viele Fakten nicht richtig gesehen werd (wollen).

Der "north shore" ist in einem Wald (fremdes Eigentum) ohne jegliche Genehmiung gebaut worden. Anfangs waren es ein paar Hünerleitern und Sprughügel. Innerhalb eines 1/2 Jahres ist das angesprochene Terrain immer größer "bebaut" worden.Die Sprünge immer höher und die Hünerleitern immer spektakulärer. 

Das das befahren solcher "hünerleitern" oder gennant North shores, einiges an können abverlangt steht hier in keiner Frage. Udn das die Jung, die solche sachen fahren und springen was "drauf" haben steht auch ausser zweifel. für mich sind das abe 2 paar Schuhe. bzw. zwei Seiten.

Auf der einen steht der Respekt für das Fahrtechnische können, auf der anderen die Unvernunft auf fremden Eientum soetwas zu bauen.

In den letzten Beiträgen werden häufig Äpfel mit Birnen verwechelt. Man kann eben nciht einfach irgendwo was hinbauen ohne genehmigung. Ich kann meinem Nachbarn auch nicht einfach nen Teich in garten bauen nur weil ich es toll finde. Hingegen was ich auf meinem Grund und Boden mache ist meine Sache (auch nicht immer*gg*)

Das der gesamte Sport bzw die Kategorie MTB dabei in eine Schublade geklopft wird, ist nunmal leider so. Und das werden wir nicht abstellen können. Denn für den "normalen" Bürger ist MTB eben MTB ob DDD oder CC oder Marathon. Der Bürger unterscheidet hier nicht.

Und wenn dann von Toleranz gesprochen wird, kann ich genauso diese von den erbauern erwarten, wie sie von mir. Hier sind Sie nunmal im Unrecht und haben gegen regeln verstossen. Ich finde es nur recht und billig, wenn dann auch hier die "Jungs" genügen "Arsch in der Hose" hätten, die Sache wieder in Ornung zu bringen.

aber statt dessen wird hier ständig nur rumgenöhlt versucht sich zu rechtvertigen, für eine Sache die nunmal nicht ok war. Irgendwie schon komisch.


Grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mOn9oLuiD3 (17. Mai 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> ...und irgendwie find ich sollte er bleiben! Gut, das wie ist ne andere Sachen, aber ich find das ist schon ne respektable Leistung das zu bauen. Vorallem das es am Ende auch hält!
> 
> Und lasst bitte dieses 'Ich sitze schon so und so lang auf dem Bike und bin schon das und das gefahren'... Das ist doch echt nur albern. Und gerade denen, die am lautesten nach Toleranz schreien, mangelt es daran ganz ordentlich...




Echt cool das mal einer zu uns hält, ich find auch das es absolut geil war.
ich glaub mitlerweile weil die anderen zuviel respekt vor sowas haben,
das sie den dicken makieren müssen!

Ride or die

peace


----------



## Coffee (17. Mai 2004)

mOn9oLuiD3 schrieb:
			
		

> Echt cool das mal einer zu uns hält, ich find auch das es absolut geil war.
> ich glaub mitlerweile weil die anderen zuviel respekt vor sowas haben,
> das sie den dicken makieren müssen!
> 
> ...




Das eine hat mit dem anderen wenig zutun. Das solltest Du in Deinem Alter unterscheiden können. Respekt habe ich von der Techik/Leute die solche sachen zu fahren. aber nicht vor dem erbeuen solcher Illegalen spots

coffee


----------



## NWD (17. Mai 2004)

@hartmut
ja hartmut, du hast da einen nerv getroffen. ich kenn viele von den leuten die das da hingestellt haben, und ja ich hab da auch mitgeholfen(allerdings nur geschaufelt, bei nägeln in bäumen hörts bei mir auch auf) also, haste gut kombiniert hartmut, respekt!  

ich hätte auch gar nichts zu deinem beitrag gesagt wenn du sachlich geblieben wärst, aber irgendeine gruppe von leuten die du nichtmal kennst als "plage der vernunftbegabten menschheit" zu beschimpfen und ihnen die pest und polizei an den hals zu wünschen, obwohl du keine ahnung von der momentanen sachlage hast find ich arm und bedauernswert (bei solchen unsachlichen kommentaren sagt die coffee nix?!?)

ich denke auch das ich dich NICHT in dem bestätigt habe was du geschrieben hast, da mein beitrag weder unreif noch rücksichtslos war, im gegensatz zu deinem posting.

@coffee
ich wollte hiermit nicht irgendwelche bauten im wald rechtfertigen, aber mir geht der hut hoch wenn unbeteiligte hier plötzlich denken sie seien das recht in person!
vielleicht sollten wir alle aus der sache in fürth lernen, die biker ham da alles abgebaut, dann is trotzdem noch jemand gefahren, und plötzlich wurden von der stadt ganze bäume gefällt um das gelände zu blockieren. sowas hätten die biker in 10 jahren nicht geschafft. 
aber der biker der illegal baut is im endeffekt immer der böse, leider.

MfG
Frank


----------



## Coffee (17. Mai 2004)

@ nwd,

der biker ist nicht immer der böse. was ein förster selbst in/mit seinem wald anstellt ist doch seine sache. aber wenn ich auf fremden eigentum etwas mache is das ein anderes kaliber. um es verständlich zu machen. ich finde das was teilweise die forstarbeiter in einem wald für rillen und furchen durch schweres gerät hinterlassen auch nciht ok. aber es ist eben deren grund und boden. und deshalb auch deren recht dort was zu verändern. ausserdem steht es keinem von uns zu zu beurteilen welche arbeiten in einem wald gemacht werden müssen und welche unsinnig sind. dazu sind wir alles zu sehr laien auf diesem gebiet. ich muss aber sehen, das es eben durch das erbauen, solcher illegalen spots, für alle mtb´ler konsequenzen haben kann. Und genau hier hake ich ein. 

es gibt inzwischen flächendeckend bikeparks. auch bei uns in der gegend. und wenn die abitionen so groß sind, selbst etwas zu bauen, dann sollten alle so angagiert sein, ein offizielles geände zu bekommen um sich dort auszutoben. oftmals wird aber garnicht erst sowas in angrif genommen. sondern illegal macht ja mehr spaß, ohne daran zu denken was dies für folgen hat.

hartmuts posting empfand ich persönlich nicht als "hart" oder persönlich. da waren andere postings durchaus schon von härterer gangart. er hat ja auch niemanden persönlich beleidigt, sondern eine persönliche meinung. das du dich dadurch angegriffen fühlst tut mir leid. aber scheinbar warst du ja an den shores nicht unbeteilligt. vielelicht kannst du einmal an die vernunf aller appelieren, sich der sache zu stellen.


grüße coffee

P.S. ich denke nicht das ich das recht in person bin. aber ich kann anz gut unterscheiden was eben recht und unrecht ist. ohne es zu beschönigen. ich bin schon öfters im leben für meine fehler aucheingestanden. das kann ich dir hier sagen. fehler macht jeder, und für gewöhnlich lernt man auch aus denen am meisten.


----------



## NWD (17. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ nwd,
> 
> der biker ist nicht immer der böse. was ein förster selbst in/mit seinem wald anstellt ist doch seine sache. aber wenn ich auf fremden eigentum etwas mache is das ein anderes kaliber. um es verständlich zu machen. ich finde das was teilweise die forstarbeiter in einem wald für rillen und furchen durch schweres gerät hinterlassen auch nciht ok. aber es ist eben deren grund und boden. und deshalb auch deren recht dort was zu verändern. ausserdem steht es keinem von uns zu zu beurteilen welche arbeiten in einem wald gemacht werden müssen und welche unsinnig sind. dazu sind wir alles zu sehr laien auf diesem gebiet. ich muss aber sehen, das es eben durch das erbauen, solcher illegalen spots, für alle mtb´ler konsequenzen haben kann. Und genau hier hake ich ein.



hier muss ich dir recht geben



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt inzwischen flächendeckend bikeparks. auch bei uns in der gegend. und wenn die abitionen so groß sind, selbst etwas zu bauen, dann sollten alle so angagiert sein, ein offizielles geände zu bekommen um sich dort auszutoben. oftmals wird aber garnicht erst sowas in angrif genommen. sondern illegal macht ja mehr spaß, ohne daran zu denken was dies für folgen hat.



das offizielle gelände ist seit 2 jahren beantragt. soll man als biker die ganze 2 jahre lang das bike an den nagel hängen bis die stadt es endlich schafft ein gelände zu beschaffen? wenn die stadt schneller gehandelt hätte wären solche dummheiten gar nicht erst passiert. ich will jetzt nicht die ganze schuld auf die stadt schieben, aber eine gewisse teilschuld schon!



			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hartmuts posting empfand ich persönlich nicht als "hart" oder persönlich. da waren andere postings durchaus schon von härterer gangart. er hat ja auch niemanden persönlich beleidigt, sondern eine persönliche meinung. das du dich dadurch angegriffen fühlst tut mir leid. aber scheinbar warst du ja an den shores nicht unbeteilligt. vielelicht kannst du einmal an die vernunf aller appelieren, sich der sache zu stellen.



wenn du neutral, oder auf unserer seite wärst, würdest du dich schon "beleidigt" fühlen. allerdings muss ich auch zugeben, dass es hier schon wesentlich härtere postings gab, leider. an den shores war ich nicht beteiligt, aber ich werde mich am abbau der shores beteiligen, wie viele andere auch. ich muss aber auch sagen wenn es hier nicht so eine flut von kommentaren gegen die shores gegeben hätte, wären viele böse postings auch erst gar nicht zu stande gekommen. wie man in den wald hineinruft, so schallt es zurück, oder so ähnlich.
ich denke ich kann auch recht von unrecht unterscheiden, und viele kommentare der shoregegner waren mit vorurteilen und engstirnigkeit bestückt.

MfG
Frank


----------



## Coffee (17. Mai 2004)

NWD schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du neutral, oder auf unserer seite wärst, würdest du dich schon "beleidigt" fühlen. allerdings muss ich auch zugeben, dass es hier schon wesentlich härtere postings gab, leider. an den shores war ich nicht beteiligt, aber ich werde mich am abbau der shores beteiligen, wie viele andere auch. ich muss aber auch sagen wenn es hier nicht so eine flut von kommentaren gegen die shores gegeben hätte, wären viele böse postings auch erst gar nicht zu stande gekommen. wie man in den wald hineinruft, so schallt es zurück, oder so ähnlich.
> ich denke ich kann auch recht von unrecht unterscheiden, und viele kommentare der shoregegner waren mit vorurteilen und engstirnigkeit bestückt.
> 
> MfG
> Frank



hier hake ich gerne auch mal ein ;-)

Ich habe von beginn dieses threads daruf geachtet "neutral" zu sein und habe Argumente geschreiben. Was aber daraufhin folgte waren "beleidigungen" die ich ebenfalls hätte persönlich nehmen können. denn in einigen postings, von einigen leuten, wurde quasi geschreiben das ich "keine ahnung, keinen plan" hätte, das ich nicht biken kann usw. die schreiber dieser kommentare, haben sich in meinen augen selbst disqualifiziert. und solche aussagen, zeugen in meinen augen auch von nichtwissen. bzw. konnten diese leute scheinbar keine richtigen argumente mehr finden. ich fand es armselig, wie genau diese leute meinten "wir" würden sie in eine schublade stecken, aber genau das haben sie selbst getan. sie haben uns "0815" biker dinge unterstellt, die ich so nicht bestätigen kann. ist man nur ein guter biker, wenn man kopf und kragen beim fahren riskiert? ist man nur ein guter biker wenn man illegale spots baut? ist man nur ein guter biker wenn man andere verbal bezüchtigt? in meinen augen ist jeder auf seine gnaz individuelle art ein guter biker. egal ob er marathons, rennrad, crosscoutry, downhill, dual oder biker x fährt. ich mache dabei keinen unterschied. ich unterscheide aber eben in recht und unrecht.

und wenn du argumentierst, das ein gelände seit 2 jahren im gespräch ist aber ihr solange wohl die bikes an den nagel hängen sollt, st das absoluter blödsin. etzt erzähl mal nur nciht, das man nur auf illegalen northshores üben kann!!! es gibt wie schon gesagt viele bikeparks, auch in unserer region gibt es mehr als genügend LEGALE spots. aber man macht es sich halt so leicht und einfach wie mögllich. egal welche konsequenzen soetwas haben kann. schlimm dabei finde ich nur, wie jatzt, wenn es um die verantwortlichen geht, alle kneiffen. und da muss ich dann sagen "typisch".

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wast (17. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich wollte mich auch einmal zu dem Artikel äußern.

Als erstes muss ich loswerden, dass ich persöhnlich solche Aktionen 
generell nicht gut finde, da solche Aktionen allen MTBikern schaden.  (Interessant dürfte für euch auch mal sein, die Webseite der DIMB aufzusuchen).

Generell muss ich sagen:

1: Die Mountainbiker generell sind ein Naturliebendes und 
Naturverbundenes Volk. Wir akzeptieren Wanderer, Läufer, Reiter... 
genauso, wie sie uns akzeptieren sollten. Dies ist aber oft nicht der 
Fall, da unser Sport noch relativ jung ist, und viele Menschen nichts 
damit anzufangen wissen. Unser Problem ist, dass dann auch von der 
Presse immer nur die negativen Vorkommnisse (wie in dem Waldstück in 
eurer Nähe) berichtet wird und dadurch das Image ALLER MTBiker leidet, 
was aber nicht sein kann und darf, da diese Leute in der Masse der 
sportlichen MTBiker verschwindend gering sind!

2. Die MTBiker, die so etwas bauen und FAHREN sind eine relativ geringe Anzahl. Dabei möchte ich aber auch sagen, dass ich größten RESPEKT vor dem fahrerischen Können dieser Jungs habe!!!

3. Uns Fahrradfahrern wird oft fast keine LEGALE Möglichkeit mehr 
gegeben im Wald unseren Sport auszuüben. Dadurch enstehen dann wohl 
zwangsweise solche Wege von ein paar wenigen Menschen die die gesamte 
Situation nicht oder sehr schlecht wiederspiegelt! Dies zeigt sich auch 
schon wenn man mit einer angenehmen Geschwindigkeit auf Schotterwegen 
von Wanderern und Förstern angehalten und angepöbelt wird, wobei meine 
Bekannten und ich persöhnlich:

-eine Klingel am MTB besitzen
-IMMER "Vorsicht BITTE" rufen
-Immer freundlich bleiben und keinen Wanderer oder anderen Waldbenutzer 
anpöbeln.
-immer vorsichtig um freilaufende Hunde (egal ob mit oder ohne Leine 
und Maulkorb) und ihre Halter herumfahren
-unseren Müll immer mit nach Hause nehmen und ihn dort entsorgen
-keine Grasnarben oder ähnl. hinterlassen...

Dazu muss ich sagen dass ich ein reinrassiger MTB Fahrer bin und auch 
gerne im Bayerischen Wald unterwegs bin. Was man dort erlebt verschlägt 
einem oft die Sprache. 

Z.b. habe ich auf einer Tour eimal eine Familie darauf hingewiesen, sie 
sollten doch bitte ihren Müll den sie auf einem Rastplatz hinterließen 
zusammensammeln und in den dafür vorgesehenen Mülleimer entsorgen bzw. 
mit nach Hause nehmen und dort entsorgen. Daraufhin wurden meine 
Bekannten und ich von dem Familienvater wüst als "Umweltverschmutzer" 
und "Schmarotzer" und anderen Wörtern beschimpft. Auf meine folgende 
Aussage er wolle doch bitte seinen Müll wegräumen und sachlich bleiben 
wäre er fast handgreiflich geworden. 
Dies zum Thema "MTBiker machen die Umwelt kaputt" (HaHa)

4. Viele Politiker wollen sich in die Presse bringen und profilieren 
und davon profitieren, anstatt dass sich genau diese einmal Gedanken 
darüber machen WARUM das passiert ist. Oft haben die Jugendlichen 
einfach keine Möglichkeit ihren Sport auzuüben. Aber anstatt dann über 
Lösungsmöglichkeiten nachzudenken wird nur immer negativ berichten und 
geschimpft ohne sich genau darüber Gedanken gemacht zu haben oder sich 
in diesem Gebiet genauer auszukennen!!!!

Diese Leute sollen doch froh darüber sein dass die Jugend ihre Zeit mit 
Sport verbringt, auch wenn dies extrem anzusehen ist. Doch so lernen 
sie auch Verantwortung für sich und andere zu übernehmen und etwas zu 
bewegen anstatt sich Todzurauchen und Todzutrinken, wie es in unserer 
Jugend heutzutage ja INN ist. Kurzgesagt: diese Jugendlichen sind weg 
von der Straße!!! (Allerdings ist dieser Trail in diesem Wald schon 
sehr negativ anzusehen. Man sollte so etwas natürlich vorher schon mit 
dem zuständigen Forstamt und der Gemeinde abklären ob das evtl auch so legal möglich ist. Des weiteren gibt es ja auch Privatwald wo man mal nachfragen kann. Dies kann auch klappen wie ich gehört habe!!!).

5.Der letzte Punkt den ich ansprechen will ist die Forstwirtschaft. 
Haben Ihr schon einmal ein Gebiet gesehen in dem mit schwersten 
Maschinen gearbeitet wurde? Diese hinterlassen über JAHRE tiefe Furchen von 
teilweise gut über 2Metern breite und über 30 bis 40cm Tiefe!!!
Dann wird im Gegensatz dazu behauptet wir würden mit unseren leichten 
Rädern die Wegen kaputtmachen und werden dann von Wanderwege ... 
verbannt. Das kann doch nicht sein oder?

Des weitern muss ich sagen, dass viele MTBiker die Sportlich unterwegs 
sind auch privat ihr Rad sehr oft benutzen und somit sehr viel zur 
Umweltenlastung beitragen, anstatt jeden Samstag oder Sonntag die 500m 
zum Bäcker mit dem Auto zu fahren (DAS ist pervers, oder?), wie es in 
meinem Heimatdorf fast meistens geschieht.

Des weiteren gebe ich euch mal eine kleine Überlegung auf den Weg:

Wer befährt denn tausende km Skipisten? Wurde hier kein Wald gerodet, 
plangemacht, Hänge der Erosionsgefahr ausgesetzt? Wer benützt denn die 
ganzen Lifte auch in den Sommermonaten auf den Bergen und läuft dann 
mit Birkenstock und Sandalen auf groben Terrain herum? Wir MTBiker 
NICHT, denn wir erstrampeln uns den Berg bergauf UND bergab!

Des weiteren fahren viele Menschen mit den Autos mehrere km mit dem 
Auto aus der Stadt um dann ihr Rad auszupacken und zu radeln. Wo? Auf 
einem befestigten plattgemachten Radlweg.

Also ich möchte hier keinen in Schutz nehmen, denn das illegale bebauen im Wald schadet dem Ruf aller MTBiker und das ist überhaupt nicht gut, aber ihr solltet euch alle (auch Presse, Politiker, Förster,...) mal genau überlegen was es eigentlich schlimmeres gibt!

Den Erbauern will ich den Tipp mitgeben sich doch selbst beim Förster zu melden, denn wenn stimmt, was Ihr geschrieben habt (mit dem Förster gesprochen, meistens freiliegende Trails...) könnte es für euch noch glimpflich enden und wenn man das dann gemeinsam wieder abbaut, was eigentlich schon genügend Strafe ist, denn das ist ja alles mit Liebe gebaut, kann man dann ja vielleicht noch mit der Gemeinde in Einklang kommen von Strafen... abzusehen und ein Projekt aufziehen das mit der Gemeinde aufgezogen wird.

Und allen Teilnehmern des Forums will ich noch mit auf den Weg geben:
Wir sind alle Biker, wir fahren alle auch mal abseits der Wege oder im Gebirge, also sitzen wir auch alle im gleichen Boot!!! Deshalb lasst es doch sein denjenigen wüste Beschimpungen zukommen zu lassen, sondern arbeitet mit daran, dass dieses Problem mit aus der Welt geschafft wird - zum Wohle aller Biker!

MFG 
Wastl


----------



## Hartmut (17. Mai 2004)

@nwd und manche andere:

Thema Plage: Natürlich ist das überspitzt formuliert. Aber: Wer sich den Schuh so freiwillig anzieht, ist selbst schuld. Was mich nervt, ist folgendes (ich muss den Vergleich mit dem Motorrad heranziehen, motorisiert "bike" ich seit 20 Jahren, halbwegs ernsthaft unmotorisiert erst seit 3 Jahren):

Die North-Shore-Bauer und -Verteidiger (ich glaube, jeder weiß, wen ich meine) sind wie die Helden, die mit offenem Auspuff durch die Fränkische düsen, in Ortschaften zwar kaum bremsen, aber dafür runterschalten und dabei jede Menge Spaß haben. Leider bescheren diese Leute vernunftbegabteren Zeitgenossen (jawoll!) auf diese Weise Fahrverbote, grüne Trachtengruppen an jeder Ecke und viele lustige 30km/h-Limits - einfach weil ihnen die Vernunft nicht sagt, wo man sich besser unauffällig verhält. Dafür kann kann man von diesem Leuten aber immerhin Toleranz lernen - nie hat sich ein Raucher über Nichtraucher beschwert, nie einer der Motorlärm-Heinis über Leute mit leisen Tüten, nie ein North-Shorer über Leute, die ohnehin nicht in den Wald gehen...

Taten wie der NS/KK-Bau tragen dazu bei, das Normalos/Langweiler/Spießer/alte Säcke sich mit MEHR Verbotsschildern und MEHR Anfeindungen heraumschlagen müssen. Sie tragen außerdem dazu bei, dass der Kontrolldruck wächst. Deshalb sind diese Taten RÜCKSICHTSLOS. Wenn man sich dabei erwischen lässt, sind sie (die Taten) außerdem DUMM. Und sie so zu verteidigen wie hier mehrfach geschehen ist für mich UNREIF. 

Zieh´Dir den Schuh an oder nicht. Ich möchte mit Mopped und MTB weiterhin genussvoll all die Vorschriften missachten können, deren Verletzung aller Voraussicht nach keine Autoritäten (Polizei, Ämter usw.) auf den Plan rufen muss.

Hartmut


----------



## Ratiopharm (17. Mai 2004)

Gelöscht. Verwarnung wegen persönlicher Beleidigung!!! Grüße coffee


----------



## Ratiopharm (17. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe von beginn dieses threads daruf geachtet "neutral" zu sein und habe Argumente geschreiben......



Ich möchte einmal eines deiner früheren Postings zu diesem Thema zitieren und dich fragen, was daran neutral ist:

"um evtl. den Druck etwas zu erhöhen, oder sagen wir, die Vernunft zu beschleunigen. Könnten wir ja nächste woche Freitag mal beim förster nachfragen ob er schon Hilfe hat"

Kannst du nicht verstehen, dass man sich mit dieser Aussage keine Freunde macht? Ist doch klar, dass der Ton da härter wird. Und "sich selbst disqualifiziert" haben sich in meinen Augen genauso die Moralapostel, die (wenn auch nur zwischen den Zeilen) darüber nachdachten, die Jungs ans Messer zu liefern und sich in ihrer Schadenfreude wälzten.


----------



## Das Waldi (17. Mai 2004)

@Wast: Super Beitrag, spiegelt auch meine Meinung wieder!

@Hartmut: CDU-Wähler?


----------



## Rootboy (17. Mai 2004)

@ wast: sehr schöner Beitrag, és gibt doch noch hoffnung in diesem Forum.
kann ich voll zustimmen bis auf die Klingel...weil wenn man Vorsicht und achtung nicht hört dann hörens auch keine Klingel.


----------



## johnny.winter (17. Mai 2004)

@rootboy
Selten soviel Schwachsinn in so wenigen Worten gelesen. Respekt!

@all
eigentlich hatte ich vor, mich an dieser diskussion nicht zu beteiligen, da von anfang an zu unsachlich und emotional geführt.
Aber, fakt ist eins: hügel schaufeln ist okay, bäume fällen oder zernageln ist mist. es sei denn auf privatem/genehmigtem gelände. D.h. der trail wird wieder wegmüssen. je mehr entgegenkommen, um nicht von "reue" zu reden, die obrigkeiten zu spüren bekommen, desto glimpflicher dürfte das ganze enden.

ich schreibe das alles übrigens als alter sack, der kein richtiger biker ist, sondern nur cc, trial und kurier fährt. allen obercoolen hardcoremöchtegernkanadiern sei gesagt: ihr habt mal wieder dafür gesorgt, dass die bikeindustrie kräftig verdient hat in letzter zeit. dass euer sog. kult nur geschicktes marketing der industrie ist, hat von euch sicher niemand gemerkt. (wie auch?!) 
warum sind die meisten bikes in der fussgängerzone/an der eisdiele usw. banshees, da bombs etc.?


----------



## Ratiopharm (17. Mai 2004)

johnny.winter schrieb:
			
		

> ....dass euer sog. kult nur geschicktes marketing der industrie ist, hat von euch sicher niemand gemerkt. (wie auch?!)
> warum sind die meisten bikes in der fussgängerzone/an der eisdiele usw. banshees, da bombs etc.?



Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich auch kein DaBomb oder sonstiges Zeug hab:

Sicher hat jeder gemerkt, dass der Kult von der Industrie produziert wurde (dafür muss man kein Superschlaukopf sein, schade, hattest dich wohl schon gefreut, dass es nur dir aufgefallen ist ). Das ändert aber nichts ander Tatsache, dass man auch mit Marketingartikeln Spass haben kann. Das hat die Industrie halt gemerkt und nen Kult drum aufgebaut. Ändert das was an der Tatsache, dass es Spass macht? Ne oder?
Schau dir doch Rennrad als anderes Bsp. an. Das wurde vor ein paar Jahren auch total gepuscht und plötzlich fuhr die halbe Welt in Telekom- und Ullrich-Trikots rum. Würdest du deshalb Rennradfahren an sich in Frage stellen? Ne oder?


----------



## johnny.winter (17. Mai 2004)

Ratiopharm schrieb:
			
		

> Würdest du deshalb Rennradfahren an sich in Frage stellen?


Nein. ich habe auch das freireiten nicht in frage gestellt, sondern nur einen gedankengang dieses threads aufgegriffen, in dem so getan wurde, als hat nur diese art des radelns etwas mit biken zu tun, schlauer mann.


----------



## Coffee (18. Mai 2004)

@ rootboy,

bei Deiner selbstbeweihräucherung kommt mir das Kotzen. Werd mal erwachsen. Wenn Du so mit Eurem OB redest, wie Du hier schreibst, dann wird Euer Vorhaben sicher zum Efolg führen   An dieser Stelle wünsche ich mir, das der OB auch im Internet liest   

@ alle anderen,

ich finde es erschreckend wie uneinsichtig und provokant hier miteinander umgegangen wird.

Grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (18. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> und auf solche "freunde" die mich betitel ich könne nicht beiken nur pizza essen, kann ich dankend verzichten.


*rofl* Ratiopharm, setzen sechs! Jetzt bist du der Mutti aber auf den Schlips getreten...
So coffee, dein Einsatz: Ich sitz schon seit so viel Jahren auf dem Bike etc pp...
Tut mir leid, das sagen zu müssen, aber der Albernheitsfaktor steigt gerade wieder gewaltig! Aber danke dafür, das versüßt einem doch stets den Morgen... Hab ich gelacht...


----------



## Coffee (18. Mai 2004)

@ sunflower,

es geht hier nicht um "ich fahr dies, und du das" das habe ich auch hie nie geschrieben. Es geht auch nicht darum wer wie lange fährt oder besser. Es geht hier um was ganz anderes. Es sagt auch niemand das die Jungen Leute plätze zum austoben brachen. das brauchen sie, dringend. und ich finde es auch besser wenn jugendliche einen Sport betreiben anstatt vorm tv zu hocken. aber das rechtfertigt noch lange nicht, eine fremdes eigentum zu zerstören.

Grüße coffee


----------



## sunflower (18. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> es geht hier nicht um "ich fahr dies, und du das" das habe ich auch hie nie geschrieben. Es geht auch nicht darum wer wie lange fährt oder besser. Es geht hier um was ganz anderes. Es sagt auch niemand das die Jungen Leute plätze zum austoben brachen. das brauchen sie, dringend. und ich finde es auch besser wenn jugendliche einen Sport betreiben anstatt vorm tv zu hocken. aber das rechtfertigt noch lange nicht, eine fremdes eigentum zu zerstören.


Seh ich ja auch so! Nur bringst du diesen Satz andauernd an... Und das find ich ein Stück weit albern...


----------



## Altitude (18. Mai 2004)

[Ironie]Ich finds echt genial, daß eine illegale Handlung einiger Kantenklatscher, so einen Unfrieden in die Comunity bringt...[/Ironie]

...kein Wunder, daß wir alle für die CSU die "Ketzer" sind...

@die NS-Bauer
und, schon für eure Taten gerade gestanden???


----------



## Coffee (18. Mai 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Seh ich ja auch so! Nur bringst du diesen Satz andauernd an... Und das find ich ein Stück weit albern...



den Satz habe ich niergends so angebracht. Ich habe auch von beginn dieser diskussion keine Schubladen geöffnet. Das aben andere. für mich gilt obiges.

coffee


----------



## jola (18. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,

der Thread hier ist mittlerweile auch bei der Tageszeitung bekannt.

Schaut mal hier rein


----------



## Altitude (18. Mai 2004)

jola schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> der Thread hier ist mittlerweile auch bei der Tageszeitung bekannt.
> 
> Schaut mal hier rein



Toll, ich hatte mein 5 Minuten Ruhm schon 1996...kann gut drauf verzichten
´
so wies aussieht haben se wohn nur den Tread im DIMB-Bereich "Open Trails"

gelesen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=115028


----------



## dubbel (18. Mai 2004)

das hier: _"Hunderte von starken und langen Nägeln sind in einem Akt der Zerstörung in gesunde Bäume getrieben worden, stand ein Baum im Weg, wurde er einfach gefällt." _sagt alles.

wenn ich anfange mit kleinb-kanada, north shore und dem ganzen kram, dann sollte man mal überlegen, warum die überhaupt mit den hühnerleitern angefangen haben: 
damit man a) überhaupt fahren kann ohne b) die ganze gegend umzupflügen.

wenn ich dann im mittelgebirge einen mischwald fetze, is das eigentlich komplett widersprüchlich zu dem, was die kanadier anstellen. 
sieht halt nur so aus. 


und ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, dass jemand wie rootboy sowas aufbaut.


----------



## Hartmut (18. Mai 2004)

Ratiopharm schrieb:
			
		

> Gelöscht. Verwarnung wegen persönlicher Beleidigung!!! Grüße coffee




@ coffee

Schade, dass Du Ratiopharms geistige Ejaculatio praecox ("Dagegen gibt´s doch sicher was von R*********...") gelöscht hast. Sein Beitrag zur Diskussionskultur hat mehr über den Urheber ausgesagt als jede Beleidigung, die ich mir ausdenken könnte, wenn ich denn wollte... (ist für ihn vielleicht ein wenig zu komplex formuliert, sorry).


@ das waldi

Erklär' mir mal in einer stillen Stunde, woraus Du Schlüsse auf meine parteipolitische Präferenz zieht. Und obwohl es Dich absolut nichts angeht; Ich bin kein CDU/CSU-Wähler, nur erwachsen.


@ alle

Wenn die NN Ausgabe Fo, schreibt,  "Die Mehrheit der Internet-Diskutanten zeigt wenig Verständnis für den illegalen Radparcours", dann haben wir sinnvolle PR erzielt, und dieser Thread hat sich uneingeschränkt rentiert.

Mit amüsierten und zufriedenen Grüßen

Hartmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wast (18. Mai 2004)

Hi

@rootboy:
"Vorsicht BITTE " wollen se teilweise nicht hören und überhören es einfach. Beim Klingeln reagieren sie aber dann meistens doch. Man will es verstehen oder nicht, aber es ist so!!!

Wast


----------



## Rootboy (18. Mai 2004)

wahnsinn, keiner von euch Pfeifen war jemals in FO und hat die Trails gefunden, keiner von euch hat auch nur irgendeinen abgesägten oder zernagelten Baum zu Gesicht bekommen...also was gibt euch das Recht über andere zu Urteilen? Warum habt ihr es nötig die Klatschpresse zu verständigen für dennen eure E-Mail ein gefundenes Fressen ist, für weiteren Mist...heute braucht der Förster schon eineinhalb Wochen  
Ihr vergrössert die Kluft zwischen euch "normalos" und den Kids auf den Dirtbikes...sie akzeptieren euch nicht und ihr sie nicht....Ganz Toll  
und ja was geht irgend nen Kasper Alti und Mama Coffee aus dem Nürnberger Stadtwald nehmen sich das Recht raus über Oberfränkische Locals zu urteilen, krass.
Ich mein von mir aus schaufeln die bei euch den Stadtwald zu, was geht mir in FO das an???


----------



## Frazer (18. Mai 2004)

Hartmut schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle
> 
> Wenn die NN Ausgabe Fo, schreibt,  "Die Mehrheit der Internet-Diskutanten zeigt wenig Verständnis für den illegalen Radparcours", dann haben wir sinnvolle PR erzielt, und dieser Thread hat sich uneingeschränkt rentiert.
> 
> ...



Ganz meine Meinung   

Ich freu mich ehrlich gesagt schon auf weitere Kommentare derer, die sich hier versuchen zu rechtfertigen.... das verschönt einem doch glatt den Arbeitstag


----------



## Altitude (18. Mai 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> wahnsinn, keiner von euch Pfeifen war jemals in FO und hat die Trails gefunden, keiner von euch hat auch nur irgendeinen abgesägten oder zernagelten Baum zu Gesicht bekommen...also was gibt euch das Recht über andere zu Urteilen? Warum habt ihr es nötig die Klatschpresse zu verständigen für dennen eure E-Mail ein gefundenes Fressen ist, für weiteren Mist...heute braucht der Förster schon eineinhalb Wochen
> Ihr vergrössert die Kluft zwischen euch "normalos" und den Kids auf den Dirtbikes...sie akzeptieren euch nicht und ihr sie nicht....Ganz Toll
> und ja was geht irgend nen Kasper Alti und Mama Coffee aus dem Nürnberger Stadtwald nehmen sich das Recht raus über Oberfränkische Locals zu urteilen, krass.
> Ich mein von mir aus schaufeln die bei euch den Stadtwald zu, was geht mir in FO das an???



1. Coffee oder Ich haben bestimmt nichts an die Presse gegeben, das ist ein öffentliches Forum und hier kann jeder mitlesen!

2. mich geht Forcheim und die Frängische sehr wohl was an, da ich mindestens 1 mal die Woche dort zum biken oder klettern bin...

3. Ich würde auch über einen Nürnberger Biker so urteilen, wenn er was illegales macht

4. Natürlich akzeptiere ich die Kids, wenn Sie sich an die "Regeln" des gesunden Menschenverstandes halten

5. Kasper...zuviel der Ehre, ich bin nur ein kleiner fedder Komödiant

6. Alles wird gut!


----------



## Rootboy (18. Mai 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz meine Meinung
> 
> Ich freu mich ehrlich gesagt schon auf weitere Kommentare derer, die sich hier versuchen zu rechtfertigen.... das verschönt einem doch glatt den Arbeitstag



du Frazer, Altitude, Mama Coffe und der Besserwisser Hartmut...wir können ja mal alle zusammen nach FO fahren und die Trails suchen  
das ist jetzt ernstgemeint.


----------



## Coffee (18. Mai 2004)

@ rootboy,

hier mal zur aktualisierung:  Klein Kanada...... 


Und nun denk mal in Ruhe drüber nach.


Grüße coffee

P.S. woher beziehst du Deine Vermutung???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (18. Mai 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> du Frazer, Altitude, Mama Coffe und der Besserwisser Hartmut...wir können ja mal alle zusammen nach FO fahren und die Trails suchen
> das ist jetzt ernstgemeint.



Wieso suchen?! Ich dachte, du weißt wo die sind   

Interessieren würd mich das ganze ja schon mal, da ich ja eh net allzu weit weg wohne....


----------



## blacksurf (18. Mai 2004)

@rootboy:
Orginalzitat Rootboy:
...nee ich werds auch net verraten...wir sind uns auch bewusst wenn wir verraten wo KleinKanada liegt das dann die ganzen Kiddis kommen und die Shores runtermachen....

Von wegen ihr unterstützt die Dirtkids  
mit euren Aktionen...haha--

Grüsse
Blacksurf


----------



## dubbel (18. Mai 2004)

@altitude: sag bloß, du kletterst?!


----------



## Altitude (18. Mai 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> @altitude: sag bloß, du kletterst?!



manchmal...und wenn, dann meistens in Höhlen!!

Dieses Jahr war ich aber noch nicht, denn die Dinger werden irgendwie immer "enger"...komisch


----------



## Ratiopharm (18. Mai 2004)

Aha, eine Verwarnung wegen dem Posten eines Comics, das finde ich mal interessant. Gemalt habe ich das übrigens nicht selbst, sondern es ist aus der recht bekannten "Hartmut"-Serie, die sogar schon in namhaften Zeitungen zu finden war. 

Die Intention war dabei durchaus keine Beleidigung! Es ist halt ein Comic...
Wer sich selbst seine Meinung bilden will (frei und unabhängig von Zensur) kann mir gerne eine PM schicken, sich das angucken und mir sagen ob es wirklich so schlimm war.


----------



## Ratiopharm (18. Mai 2004)

Hartmut schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass Du Ratiopharms geistige Ejaculatio praecox ("Dagegen gibt´s doch sicher was von R*********...") gelöscht hast. Sein Beitrag zur Diskussionskultur hat mehr über den Urheber ausgesagt als jede Beleidigung, die ich mir ausdenken könnte, wenn ich denn wollte... (ist für ihn vielleicht ein wenig zu komplex formuliert, sorry).



@Hartmut: tut mir leid wenn du den Comic nicht witzig fandest, sollte keine Beleidigung sein. Da könnte ja auch jeder andere Name stehen, eigentlich kein Grund so beleidigt zu sein.

(Übrigens is deine Formulierung oben nicht zu komplex für mich, auch wenn du extra bei Google 2 Lateinische Wörter rausgesucht hast)


----------



## jola (18. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> so wies aussieht haben se wohn nur den Tread im DIMB-Bereich "Open Trails"
> 
> gelesen...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=115028




Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da in obigen Thread ja direkt auf diesen hier verlinkt wird


----------



## Starfox (18. Mai 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> ...weil wenn man Vorsicht und achtung nicht hört dann hörens auch keine Klingel.



Nein, das stimmt nicht. Ich habe da schon mit vielen Wanderern diskutiert, für einen Wanderer ist es viel angenehmer aus ca. 15-30m Entfernung angeklingelt zu werden, als aus wenigen Metern, wenn auch höflich angerufen zu werden. Der Grund ist einfach die Reaktionszeit, je näher man als MTBler schon am Wanderer dran ist, desto mehr fühlen sich diese unter Druck gesetzt und reagieren "böse, uneinsichtig,...".
Fazit: Immer schon aus einiger Entfernung anklingeln und dann beim vorüberfahren DANKE sagen, dann klappt es auch mit den Wanderern  

Ciao fox


----------



## Hartmut (18. Mai 2004)

Ratiopharm schrieb:
			
		

> @Hartmut: tut mir leid wenn du den Comic nicht witzig fandest, sollte keine Beleidigung sein. Da könnte ja auch jeder andere Name stehen, eigentlich kein Grund so beleidigt zu sein.
> 
> (Übrigens is deine Formulierung oben nicht zu komplex für mich, auch wenn du extra bei Google 2 Lateinische Wörter rausgesucht hast)



@ Ratiopharm

Schwamm drüber! Ich habe den Comic gestern abend noch gesehen, aber da hatte ich arbeitsbedingt keinen Nerv mehr für eine Antwort. Und als er heute morgen weg war, war ich halt irgendwie enttäuscht und habe mich in Rage geschrieben. Persönlich beleidigen möchte ich ebenfalls niemanden - unabhängig davon, wie groß die Meinungsverschiedenheiten sind.  


Übrigens: Für diese Menge an Latein genügt mein reichlich verstaubtes kleines Latinum noch locker - da brauche ich weder Google noch (Gott sei Dank!) einen Urologen...


Hartmut


----------



## Coffee (18. Mai 2004)

Ratiopharm schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, eine Verwarnung wegen dem Posten eines Comics, das finde ich mal interessant. Gemalt habe ich das übrigens nicht selbst, sondern es ist aus der recht bekannten "Hartmut"-Serie, die sogar schon in namhaften Zeitungen zu finden war.
> 
> Die Intention war dabei durchaus keine Beleidigung! Es ist halt ein Comic...
> Wer sich selbst seine Meinung bilden will (frei und unabhängig von Zensur) kann mir gerne eine PM schicken, sich das angucken und mir sagen ob es wirklich so schlimm war.



Dann hättet du den titel eben umnennen müssen. Da es aber um "Hartmut"ging, wurde der Comic auch diesbezüglich absichtlich von dir eingesetzt. Und deshalb von mir gelöscht.

Grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (18. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> denn in einigen postings, von einigen leuten, wurde quasi geschreiben das ich "keine ahnung, keinen plan" hätte, das ich nicht biken kann usw. die schreiber dieser kommentare, haben sich in meinen augen selbst disqualifiziert. und solche aussagen, zeugen in meinen augen auch von nichtwissen. bzw. konnten diese leute scheinbar keine richtigen argumente mehr finden. ich fand es armselig, wie genau diese leute meinten "wir" würden sie in eine schublade stecken, aber genau das haben sie selbst getan. sie haben uns "0815" biker dinge unterstellt, die ich so nicht bestätigen kann. ist man nur ein guter biker, wenn man kopf und kragen beim fahren riskiert?



Genau so ist es!

Mein Vorschlag ist zu finden unter

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1247217&postcount=21

Die Leute, die nach eigener Einschätzung Ahnung und Plan haben, hätten, anstatt anderen Leuten vorzuwerfen, sie hätten keine Ahnung und Plan, längst damit ´rausrücken können (daß es Plan oder Pläne geben könnte, ist weder in diesem noch im v.g. Forum zu ersehen) und sollen es nun doch endlich tun, anstatt zu lamentieren.


----------



## Rootboy (18. Mai 2004)

TATÜTATA die Internetstasi ist da...wahnsinn die löschen Comics, wollen beurteilen was "gesunder Menschenverstand" ist und drohen anderen Bikern mit der Justiz. 
na dann gute Nacht Franken


----------



## Coffee (19. Mai 2004)

@ rootboy,

mit solchen komentaren solltest du dich etwas zurückhalten.

coffee


----------



## Rootboy (19. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ rootboy,
> 
> mit solchen komentaren solltest du dich etwas zurückhalten.
> 
> coffee



WAS, ich sag was ich Denke, wenn dir nich passt musst mich halt kicken.
Wo ist da die freie Meinungsäusserung...? Und meiner Meinung nach seit ihr halt keine Biker.
Deswegen werden wir auch selbst ein Forum basteln (wir klauen euch die Engine) indem jeder sagen darf wa er möchte.


----------



## Altitude (19. Mai 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> Und meiner Meinung nach seit ihr halt keine Biker.



WennKantenklatschenund Naturzerstören Deine Definition von Biker ist, sind wir wirklich keine Biker in Deinem Sinne...

Allah akbar


----------



## icke (19. Mai 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen werden wir auch selbst ein Forum basteln (wir klauen euch die Engine) indem jeder sagen darf wa er möchte.



1. Mit Deinen Sprüchen und "Niveauvollen Postings" wird Dich hier wohl keiner Vermissen.

2. Die Moderatoren hätten dann wohl viel weniger Arbeit.

3. Schade ist es aber doch, dann muss man zum Lachen extra das Forum Wechseln!


----------



## Coffee (19. Mai 2004)

Danke Icke   

grüße coffee


P.S. @ Rootboy, dann hoffe ich, das Euer Forum schnell fertig ist und Ihr schnell wechselt


----------



## TortureKing (19. Mai 2004)

... gebt Ihr mir bitte die Adresse bekannt wenn das Forum dann steht ..... ich möchte auch mal wissen wie sich das Auftreten als Aussenseiter in einem Forum so anfühlt ...... 






...... hier ist mir dann doch alles zu harmonisch  

RelaxKing


----------



## Hartmut (19. Mai 2004)

P.S. @ Rootboy, dann hoffe ich, das Euer Forum schnell fertig ist und Ihr schnell wechselt  [/QUOTE]


@rootboy

Kann mich coffees Wunsch nur anschließen! Aber wechselt bei dieser Gelegenheit doch bitte auch gleich den Planeten! 

Hartmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hollandrad (19. Mai 2004)

Wirklich unterhaltsam hier... und das obwohl wir hier alle radfahrende Zeitgenossen sind. [kopfschüttel]  

Vielleicht wäre es interessanter mal wieder zum Topic zurückzukehren,
dazu hätte ich folgende Fragen:
- Ist die Fo-NS wirklich über 3 km lang?
- Wieso hat man das jetzt erst "entdeckt"?
- Wurde schon jemanden verhaftet oder vernommen?

Vielleicht fühlt sich eine(r) angesprochen auf diese Fragen zu antworten. Eine Diskussion über Sinn / Unsinn, Vorteile /Nachteile, gut/schlecht können wir doch eigentlich beenden, dazu wurden bereits mehr als genug Meinungen geäußert, ohne dass man sich nur eine Reifenbreite näher gekommen ist. ALSO BITTE AUFHÖREN DAMIT !

Lasst uns alle fröhlich weiterrollen


----------



## Tilman (19. Mai 2004)

Da wir in *diesem* Thread ohehin vom Thema "Illegale Northshore Trails..." weg sind



			
				Hartmut schrieb:
			
		

> @rootboy
> 
> Kann mich coffees Wunsch nur anschließen! Aber wechselt bei dieser Gelegenheit doch bitte auch gleich den Planeten!


Reine Theorie! Auf welchem Planeten könnten rootboy & Co schon landen? Denn man wüßte dort sicher schon vorher, daß sich die Planeten-Bewohner dann von rootboy beschimpfen lassen müßten, sie seien keine Biker. Aber vielleicht würden sie ihm ja erlauben, ganz legal die Kartoffelbeete umzugraben.......


----------



## pefro (19. Mai 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> ... gebt Ihr mir bitte die Adresse bekannt wenn das Forum dann steht ..... ich möchte auch mal wissen wie sich das Auftreten als Aussenseiter in einem Forum so anfühlt ......
> ..... hier ist mir dann doch alles zu harmonisch
> 
> RelaxKing



Na dann versuchs doch mal hier: http://www.infobike.de/

So in etwa dürfte sich das dann auch anfühlen   

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Mudface (19. Mai 2004)

Hi Jungs & Mädels,
damit Ihr Euch nicht mehr gegenseitig anzicken müßt, hab ich gestern Abend mal die Initiative ergriffen. Dachte mir ich nutzte mal meine alten THW-Kontakte, also flugs zum Hörer gegriffen, 7.5 Tonner und fünf Jungs aus der Grundausbildung mit Truppführer zur Übung "Holzbearbeitung und Bewegen schwerer Lasten" ausgeborgt. Diesel und zwei Kasten-Bier    mußte ich spendieren. Den Kutas wollte ich bei der Aktion auch gleich rehabilitieren, dachte das macht Ihm bestimmt ganz doll Spaß    wenn er mal richtig was zerlegen kann ohne Ärger zu kriegen. Ging eigentlich recht flink, die Nägel hatten keine Chance gegen die Brechstangen. Mit der Seilwinde vom LKW waren die Konstruktionen auch ruckzuck niedergerissen. Fünf Motorsägen machten schnell kurzen Prozeß mit dem Kram. Der 5-KVA-Stromerzeuger , die Halogenfluter und der Wagen setzten die Szene ins rechte Licht. Die Späne und Wagenspuren müßt Ihr selbst beseitigen, für den Schadensersatz an den Bäumen müßt Ihr auch die eigenen Sparschweine plüdern.

Hoffe Ihr findet auch alle "Das war ne coole AKtion!".

  , Mudface


----------



## merkt_p (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo Mudface,

coole Aktion, mit etwas "Bierernst" geht halt alles etwas leichter.


Grüsse Martin

P.S.: wie lange habt Ihr denn gebraucht??
Unsere Staatsbediensteten hätten das locker in 1 1/2 Wochen geschafft.


----------



## ea3040 (19. Mai 2004)

coffee und co


ihr seid meine helden. ich werde mir mich jetzt in coffees nachbarschaft einmieten und mir mal anschauen was die so verbotenes macht. 

dann poste ich alles im ibc.

gestern hat sie schon orangenschalen auf den kompost. bist du total bescheuert!!!!!!

dann wirft sie papier mit plastik beschichtet in den papiermüll


ich sag euch der harmut muss auch noch dran glauben.

wenn ich den seh. werde ich bestimmt erstmal lachen über den kleinen eingebildeten cc biker.

so wie ne cc fliege nur noch ekliger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smerles (19. Mai 2004)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: wie lange habt Ihr denn gebraucht??
> Unsere Staatsbediensteten hätten das locker in 1 1/2 Wochen geschafft.


Schätze, Förster & Co wollten das nicht mit schwerem Gerät wegräumen, wegen den Spuren 

@Mudface - Well done


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> WennKantenklatschenund Naturzerstören Deine Definition von Biker ist, sind wir wirklich keine Biker in Deinem Sinne...
> 
> Allah akbar





Naturzerstören? Wo denn bitte? In einer Fichtenmonokultur etwa? 
Naturschutz ist ja gut und recht, aber nicht überall wo Natur draufsteht, ist auch Natur drinnen.


----------



## Coffee (19. Mai 2004)

@ ea3040, 

bei mir gegenüber ist noch ne Wohnung frei ;-) Soll ich dir die Rufnummer vom Vermieter geben. Das spart Geld   

Anstatt hier blöde Kommentare abzugeben, solltest Du mal Danke an -Mudface- sagen. Und Deine Drohungen kannst Du dir in Zukunft sparen.

@Mudface,
gute Aktion, die hoffentlich auch so mit den Behörden/Förster abgesprochen war. Und ich hoffe das sich auch Betroffene beteiligt haben.

Grüße coffee


----------



## mikeonbike (19. Mai 2004)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Naturzerstören? Wo denn bitte? In einer Fichtenmonokultur etwa?
> Naturschutz ist ja gut und recht, aber nicht überall wo Natur draufsteht, ist auch Natur drinnen.





			
				Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> klar macht kein Stück Shore Kanada aus, aber man beachte den unberührten Urwald die Mengen an Felsen und Farnen....Also Urwald pur und deswegen KK auf einem Quadratkilometer...sicher wenn ich in den Alpen fahr kann ich auch sagen das is ja wie in Kanada, sind halt Berge die a biserl höher sind.
> zum Bild, schaut aus wie Bergfahren in den Alpen.
> was sind Hühnerleitern??? meinst du Chickenways *G* die gibts da net...



...hört sich nicht gerade nach monokultur an... achselzuck


----------



## Mudface (19. Mai 2004)

Gerne würde ich die weitere Entwicklung diese Threads ohne mein Outing verfolgen, aber ich will mich nicht mit falschen Lorbeeren schmücken, die Lunte vom Faß  brennt immer noch.

Das beschriebene Geschehen war rein fiktiv aber realisierbar und sollte einen Lösungsansatz darstellen, da die Diskussion wirklich entgleist ist. Beide Fraktionen haben bei der Wahrung Ihrer Interessen ein Problem, mit der Röthenbachklamm haben die Erdarbeiter z.B. nix zu tun. Die Anti-Buddel-Fraktion wußte durch den KK-Thread lange bescheid und konnte sich doch an den Fingern abzählen, was passiert, wenn der Alte-Veste-Skandal-Teil 2 durch die Medien geistert. Für die einen wurde der gute Ruf angeschrammt, den anderen wird das Paradies gerohdet. Die Aktion war von Anfang an illegal, Geflenne und Gezanke hilft uns nicht weiter, die Sache muß gemanaged werden, das zeigt am ehesten, daß wir es/uns noch im Griff haben.

Außerdem wolte ich verdeutlichen wieviel Wirkung ein paar Worte haben können. Im negativen Fall können 10 Worten mehr kaputt machen, als mit 10.000 repariert werden kann. Die Zeitungsnachricht wurde sicherlich vom Autor etwas frisiert, der kriegt schließlich nur richtiges Geld, wenn das Zeug gedruckt wird. Säge und Wald in einem Artikel ist gefundenes Fressen, selbst wenn man sich dreihundert Balken beim Obi kauft und die nur im Wald zersägt. Aus drei geschlängelten Pisten, die 10 * 700m Fläche verwenden werden dann 3,5 km. Ich war nicht da und viele andere Schreiber auch nicht, bevor man sich also anschreit, setzt man sich lieber mal ins Auto.

@Kutas:
Entschuldigung für die Verwendung Deines Namens als Ironie-Tag, das sollte kein Mobbing sein, Du hast Kult-Status.

Würde gern zum heiligen Freeride-Tempel pilgern. Könnte mir bitte jemand eine Wegbeschreibung/Karte oder GPS-Koordinaten mailen?

Die ganze Aktion in einem öffentlichem Forum zu diskutieren, war in der vorliegenden Form übrigens super dämlich, schreibt doch gleich einen Bekennerbrief.

Acht Jahre lang habe ich meinen Dienst bei der THW-Ortsgruppe in Bamberg in der Bergungsräumgerätegruppe abgeleistet. Dabei liefen mir auch einige Leute über den Weg, die bei unserem Haufen Ihre Sozialstunden ableisten durften. Es gab auch so einige Erdbewegungsarbeiten und Baumfällaktionen auf Spendenbasis.

Das THW muß Übungen abhalten und etwas praktische Arbeit ist für die Jungs 10 mal interessanter, wie das Umdrehen und Rumschleifen von Betonplatten. Es gibt immer wieder Helfer, die Fehlstunden ausgleichen müssen und sich über solche kleine Aktionen freuen.

Man könnte daraus eine offiziele Räumungsaktion machen, ich halte es nicht für sehr geschickt bei einer Nacht- und Nebelaktion erwischt zu werden und mir dann Vertuschung vorwerfen zu lassen. Evt. kann das Material sogar in einer Scheune/Garage eingelagert werde oder es wird zu Brennholz zersägt.

Die Minderjährigen werden wohl mit Sozialstunden davonkommen. Das THW kann die Teilnahme an den
Arbeiten im Vorraus sicherlich quittieren. Die Berufstätigen
legen dann das Geld für die Spende (Diesel, Getränke, ...)
aus.

Die freiwillige Feuerwehr könnte evt. auch helfen. Evt. könnte man einen gemeinsamen Plaudertermin dranhängen und gleich das Kriegsbeil begraben, bzw. bei der Arbeit gleich austesten wer mehr wegschafft.

Telefonnummer des nächsten THW-Ortsverband findet man im Telefonbuch. Da fragt man dann nach dem OB (Ortsbeauftagter), seiner Vertretung oder einem Truppführer. Man kann auch einfach mal abends um 18.00 zum THW-Gelände fahren. Die Helfer sind idR 18-35 machen die Sache als Wehrdienstersatz und hobbymässig (Bagger, Kran, Radlader) und beißen nicht. Ich komme gerne mit in die Höhle dieser Löwen. Man kann auch nur mal über die Kosten der Aktion plaudern, man darf das jetzt absolut nicht mit einem offiziellen Feuerwehreinsatz vergleichen, keine Angst.

Einige sind von uns sind schon in DIMB, DAV, fränkische Alb-Verein aktiv, andere kennen vielleicht Förster usw. für die Zukunft sollten wir uns besser organisieren. Damit nicht immer die gleichen Personen aus Politik und Verwaltung es mit einem merkwürdigen Rudel von MTB-Vandalen zu tun bekommen, sondern mit vernünftigen Menschen.

Was die Vermeidung von Nägeln angeht, besorgt Euch eine THW-Fibel, die enthält eine Knotenkunde und Anleitungen zum Bau von Gerüsten, Plattformen, Böcken usw. Die benötigten Seile kosten natürlich etwas Patte, aber die Sachbeschädigung findet nicht statt.

Ich bin übrigens auch einer der nicht richtig Radfahren kann und mir ist das Geld für ein passendes Trainingsgerät zu Schade, weil ich damit nicht 50 km weit komme und der Mut wahrscheinlich nicht reicht.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## Coffee (19. Mai 2004)

@ Mudface,

danke fürs "Graderücken" in jeglicher hinsicht. Auch in bezug und der weiteren Fortführung des Threads und dessen Interesse.

Ich möchte meinerseits auch nochmals betonen, das ein "verpetzen" für mich das "letzte" Mittel gewesen wäre. Ich es aber für sehr wichtig halte, den Betroffenen aufzuzeigen das die Sache wirklich sehr ernst ist. Und der "Karren" schon tief im Dreck steht. Leider konnte man zu keinem Zeitpunkt ein entgegenkommen der Verantwortlichen des KK sehen. Das finde ich von meiner Seite aus wirklich sehr schade. Für mich ist die komunikation beider seoiten sehr wichtig. Udn ich denke sogar das beide seiten voneinander Profetieren könnten, das funktioniert aber nur dann, wenn auch beide Seiten einsicht zeigen.

Mein Apell, das sich die betroffenen selbst stellen sollten, sollte einfach ein Tipp sein. Das Strafmaß so gering wie möglich zu halten. Das dies aber gleich als verpetzen, anzeigen und sonstwas gesehen wird, damit habe ich nciht gerechnet. Und verstehe es auch nicht.

Statt das beste draus zu machen, wir dann nur gedroht, provoziert und gemäckert.

Grüße coffee


----------



## ea3040 (19. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mudface,
> 
> 
> Mein Apell, das sich die betroffenen selbst stellen sollten, sollte einfach ein Tipp sein. Das Strafmaß so gering wie möglich zu halten. Das dies aber gleich als verpetzen, anzeigen und sonstwas gesehen wird, damit habe ich nciht gerechnet. Und verstehe es auch nicht.
> ...




ich bin ja echt unparteiisch aber das treibt die nägel ja von alleine aus den bäumen.

du bist so eine linke sa. sowas gibts garnicht.

tja gottseidank kenne ich dich ja. aber du mich nicht. deswegen kann ich dich auch nicht für voll nehmen,


----------



## Bateman (19. Mai 2004)

ganz toller Kommentar, sonst gehts noch ???

schafft Ihr es nicht euch wie gesittete Menschen aufzuführen ???

Ir braucht euch nicht wundern dass euch kaum einer als andere Kantenklatscher für voll nimmt, die ihr mit eurem so tollem Flow und Style voll-respecten könnt...

schonmal was von der Realität mitbekommen oder zu oft aufn Kopf geflogen ???

Unfassbar...

Bateman


----------



## Rootboy (19. Mai 2004)

@Mudface....Cool Taten statt Worte  
aber ich versteh immer noch nicht wie du mit dem 7,5t da hineingekommen bist?
@ Altitude
Natur zerstören gehört sicherlich nicht zu meiner Auffassung vom Biken!!! Ich nehm auch meine Powerbar Folien, gerissene Ketten und sonstigen Müll auch immer wieder mit heim...
Vielmehr definiere ICH MTB für mich so: Kondition, Kraft, Technik, Schnelligkeit und Natur. Alles zusammen gibt eine Wunderbare Mischung an Glückshormonen  

Wie ihr biken definiert seh ich an euren Threads Pizza hier Pizza da. 
Ich weiss net ich muss mich nicht noch abends mit Bekannten treffen um über unseren Sport zu reden...das kann ich beim Training oder im Wald.
Die einzig normalen in dem FrankenForum sind die Lettenbrüder, der Mann aus Tirol und sonst noch ein paar Nette.


----------



## Altitude (19. Mai 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> @ Altitude
> Natur zerstören gehört sicherlich nicht zu meiner Auffassung vom Biken!!! Ich nehm auch meine Powerbar Folien, gerissene Ketten und sonstigen Müll auch immer wieder mit heim...
> Vielmehr definiere ICH MTB für mich so: Kondition, Kraft, Technik, Schnelligkeit und Natur. Alles zusammen gibt eine Wunderbare Mischung an Glückshormonen




Danke für Deine aufklährenden Worte...

...sowas liest man doch gerne wenn man grad vom Biken zurückkommt...  



			
				Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ihr biken definiert seh ich an euren Threads Pizza hier Pizza da.
> Ich weiss net ich muss mich nicht noch abends mit Bekannten treffen um über unseren Sport zu reden...das kann ich beim Training oder im Wald.



Kann es sein,d aß Du ne andere Version dieses Froums hast???
Ich seh auf den ersten Blick mehr Treads von uns zum Thema biken als übers essen...



			
				Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzig normalen in dem FrankenForum sind die Lettenbrüder, der Mann aus Tirol und sonst noch ein paar Nette.



Kann ich nicht beurteilen, denn ich habe die genannten leider noch nicht persönlich kennengelernt...find ich aber gut, daß du dich in der Aufzählung auch weggelassen hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rootboy (19. Mai 2004)

so nochmal was zu eurer erheiterung: http://www.nn-forchheim.de/artikel.asp?art=197332&kat=13

das hat sicherlich nicht der Förster bestätigt:
Auf diesen Flächen wurden 22 Bäume komplett gefällt, 41 Bäume beschädigt, ein Wert von insgesamt 5000 Euro. Weitere 5000 Euro müssen für den Abbau des Pfades investiert werden. Vorerst bleiben die Holzbauten aber noch für die polizeilichen Ermittlungen stehen.


was hier geschrieben ist sind LÜGEN, ja du lieber REPORTER lutsch meinen ......., du Kackvogel such dir nen ansändigen Job, und verbreite keine Lügen!!! (ich hoffe irgendso ein Pressefuzi liest mit) ich kann versichern das in diesem Wald sicherlich kein Baum gefällt wurde.

ich will Bilder sehen

so eine Unterstellung ist der Hammer!!!!

leider müsst ihr auf uns losgehen bei solchen Unterstellungen, das versteh ich sogar denn 22 Bäume hört sich derb an...deswegen liebe Biker kommt alle am Samstag um 14.15 nach Fo zum Bahnhof um euch selbst ein Bild machen zu können...so ein Kerl auf nem Rosa Ghost holt euch dann ab und führt euch zu den Trails.... anschliessender Besuch bei unseren Freund Keltsch und seiner Anti Biker Demo.

schönen Feiertag noch


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Mai 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein,d aß Du ne andere Version dieses Froums hast???
> Ich seh auf den ersten Blick mehr Treads von uns zum Thema biken als übers essen...




Vielleicht meint er ja dieses irrsinnig postpupertäre Gehabe, das im  Singlespeed Forum vorherrscht. 


Im Übrigen bin ich ja gespannt, wie die ganze Geschichte ausgeht.

Und was ist denn eigentlich dieser ehem. Stadtförster Alexander Taran für ein Hampelmann? Der hat dort doch gar nix verloren.


----------



## Mudface (19. Mai 2004)

@Rootboy

Das Angebot für Samstag nehme ich gern an.

Im Traum bin ich da hingekommen, was die Wirklichkeit angeht, üben die Fahrer vom THW auch mal auf dem Panzerübungsplatz. Da sich das THW mit dem Bergen von Menschen aus Trümmern beschäftigt (Erdbeben, Bahnunfall, Gasexplosion) haben die recht geländegängige Fahrzeuge. Notfalls fährt man halt mit dem Mercedes Trooper hin und zieht die Sachen mit der Seilwinde aus dem Wald. Ansonsten gibt es noch Traktoren vom Bauern, den Bobcat vom Obi und Pferde von der Waldwirtschaft.

Die Beleidigungen hier im öffentlichen Forum unterlässt Du besser, die können unnötig teuer werden. Die Netiquette besteht nicht ohne Grund, benutz doch mal die Suchfunktion von www.heise.de, ich kann mich da an einen Fall Schüler/Lehrer und gewisse Gästebuchschmierereien erinnern. Versicherungsbetrug ist so eine deutsche Tugend, den will ich nicht unterstellen, aber der Streitwert soll sicherlich hochgehalten werden.

Wie gesagt, die 5000 für die Waldarbeiter könnte man erheblich reduzieren.

@EA0815
Coffee, Alti und ein paar andere mögen Dir zwar wie Moralappostel vorkommen, aber Du und einige anderen verhalten sich hier im Gegensatz dazu auch nur wie Kindsköpfe und Forenkasper. Schaltet mal das Hirn ein und freut Euch über die Hilfe, die Ihr von uns kriegen könnt. Ihr markiert hier immer die Harten aber jetzt wo die ******* kocht, könnt Ihr anscheinend nicht mal Geradestehen und Eure Suppe auslöffeln, wahrscheinlich dürfen nicht mal die Eltern was davon erfahren, weil es sonst Haue gibt. Meinst nicht daß es bei uns auch schon mal Ärger gab wegen frisiertem Moped / Hanfpflanze / Lappen  weg / Computer /  Ruhestörung / Zündelei / ... ? Klaro hat jeder irgendwann mal Mist gebaut.

Was Ihr gebaut habt ist sicherlich ne gute Sache. Mit den Freeride-Bikes entsteht natürlich Bedarf für entsprechende Strecken und ein Gelände in Franken wäre auch für mich ne tolle Sache. Leider habt Ihr wohl jemanden nicht gefragt und Ihn deswegen angepisst. Oder er hat Euch eine zeitlang geduldet und Euch damit den kleinen Finger gereicht und Ihr habt Ihm dann den ganzen Arm ausgerissen. Jedenfalls fühlt sich wohl jemand irgendwie geschädigt und mit dem muß man jetzt eine Regelung finden.

Klar ist das eine bessere Alternative als Straßenrennen, die AKtion lief leider auch völlig daneben. Momentan wird leider zuviel Kollektiv-******* gebaut, der Maßstab ist einigen anscheinend abhanden gekommen.

Ich buddel im Wald übrigens auch nicht. Umgestürzte Bäume durchsägen könnt ich mir noch vorstellen. Aber mir ist klar, daß eigentlich schon das Fahren / Instandhalten (wächst sonst zu) von Singletrails nicht erlaubt ist.
Generell find ich gezimmerte Rampen ganz gut, weil eben nicht gegraben wird.

Der Streit zwischen DDD und XC-Fraktion ist wohl eher einer für die Zukunft, wenn dieser Fall nämlich nicht glimpflich geregelt wird, müssen weitere Bauten schon im kleinsten Maßstab vorsorglich zerlegt/entfernt/gemeldet werden. Das sind dann gewissermaßen Stasi-Zustände. Andersherum könnten wir es vielleicht schaffen in Zukunft Kontakt zu den Förstern zu halten und in solchen Fällen als erster Ansprechpartner zu dienen, bevor die Presse und die Hofnarren Ihren Auftritt kriegen.

Wie organisieren sich die Kletterer eigentlich Ihre Routen, die treiben doch auch Gefährliches im Wald?

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Mai 2004)

Und jetzt ist der thread sogar berühmt:

http://www.nn-forchheim.de/artikel.asp?art=196389&kat=13


Langsam wird´s Zeit für ne Gegendarstellung. 

Ach ja, über Taran braucht ihr euch keine Sorgen zu machen. Der scheint bloß ein ewiger Querulant zu sein.


----------



## TortureKing (19. Mai 2004)

Mudface schrieb:
			
		

> @Rootboy
> Wie organisieren sich die Kletterer eigentlich Ihre Routen, die treiben doch auch Gefährliches im Wald?


Da gibt es nicht merh viel zum organisieren ..... die Felsen sind meist komplett eingebohrt und Klettern in den üblichen Gebieten hat auch immer was mit Kletterverboten zu tun ..... asl ich noch aktiv war stand sowas noch nicht besonders zur Debatte, wir sorgten aber schon damals durch Befestigung der Zustiegswege für einigermaßen Waffenstillstand.

Natürlich gab es auch Felsensperrungen und Chalkverbot u.ä. .... aber es bleib alles im Rhamen da die Chaoten sofort erkannt und gebannt wurden.

Die Problematik ist, das die MTB Szene zu groß und dadurch unüberschaubar war / ist ..... bie der Kletterszene kennt man sich untereinander ....


----------



## Ratiopharm (19. Mai 2004)

Hihi, die Lokalpresse liest mit. Da haben ja einige hier im Forum ihre Geltungssucht jetzt erfolgreich gestillt und können wieder Flachlandralden auf dem CSU-Parteiausflug  

Als gebürtiger Nicht-Franke (und damit vor 3 Jahren zugezogener "Ausländer") möchte ich übrigens an dieser Stelle gratulieren: nicht nur die Presse, die Reaktionen der Leute (Anti-Bike-Demo,etc.), sondern auch dieser Threat im Forum werden ausnahmslos ALLEN Vorurteilen, die man so über Franken hört, gerecht.Gut gemacht. Denkt euch euren Teil dabei....

...und versuchts doch mal mit ein ganz klein wenig savoir vivre. Das tut gut! Ehrlich. Und es tut garnicht arg weh


----------



## Rootboy (19. Mai 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Die Problematik ist, das die MTB Szene zu groß und dadurch unüberschaubar war / ist ..... bie der Kletterszene kennt man sich untereinander ....



ja sie ist gross und vielseitig du kannst die verschiedenen Interessen nich unter einen Hut bringen....und somit fehlt auch bei den meisten die Akzeptanz für die anderen. z.B. verstehen sich CC un MA prima machen ja auch fast des gleiche. Der Freerider dagegen versteht sich halt dafür ehr mit nem BMXer weil die auch fast den gleiche machen. Freeride und Biken sind für mich zwei verschieden Welten, das Gefühl zu fahren ist ganz was anderes sozusagen als Sport nehm ich mei CC Radel und zum abspannen schnapp ich mir den Freerider und schieb auch mal den Berg hoch. Gut das ich beides betreibt und dadurch auch irgendwie beide Seiten verstehen kann. Wenn einer den Berg hochfährt und sieht einen mitm Bike hochschieben, da denk sich der klar: Fahrrad hoschieben ist doch kein Sport.
Auf der anderen Seite denkt der 16j Freerider der keinen Bock auf Sport hat: so ne ******** ich quäl mich doch nicht den Berg in "blöden" Klamotten hoch und kann dann nicht mal richtig Bergrunterfahren weil das Bike das nicht hergibt. 
Und weil beide kein verständniss zeigen können, gibts diese Vorurteile guter Biker böser Biker...

und ich persönlich akzeptiere nur wenige als "richtige" Biker...hab aber für alle verständniss die auf zwei Rädern durch die Gegend cruisen.
ausser POSER und die gibts hier genug
@mudface alles klar SA 14.15


----------



## forstwirt (20. Mai 2004)

Ratiopharm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, wenn die ganze Förstertruppe so arbeitet, wie auch der Rest der deutschen Beamten arbeitet, dann kommen wohl eher doch die 200 Meter hin. Falls die dann überhaupt 200 Meter schaffen in einer Woche




Servus, möchte mich auch mal zu Wort melden, ich arbeite im Forst und zufällig in dem Revier wo auch die Bikerbahn ist. Schönen Dank das du uns arbeitetsmäßig wie Beamte hinstellst, ist schon ein wenig frech von dir.


----------



## forstwirt (20. Mai 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> so nochmal was zu eurer erheiterung: http://www.nn-forchheim.de/artikel.asp?art=197332&kat=13
> 
> das hat sicherlich nicht der Förster bestätigt:
> Auf diesen Flächen wurden 22 Bäume komplett gefällt, 41 Bäume beschädigt, ein Wert von insgesamt 5000 Euro. Weitere 5000 Euro müssen für den Abbau des Pfades investiert werden. Vorerst bleiben die Holzbauten aber noch für die polizeilichen Ermittlungen stehen.
> ...



Servus, sei vorsichtig was du hier alles äußerst, kann gegen die Wand laufen. 

Ich schreibe hier keinen Blödsinn. Das mit den 22 gefällten Bäumen und der Rest der dort steht, stimmt... leider.... meine Kollegen haben vorgestern den Schaden aufgenommen. Und das der Schaden auf ca. 5750 Euro geht kann ich auch bestätigen. Habe auch Bilder auf meinen PC, wenn ich nochmal suche kann ich dir ein Paar gefällt Bäume zeigen.

Auch das einige es nicht glauben, aber die Stecke ist wirklich wahnsinnig groß, der Schaden am Boden ist natürlich gering, Löcher können ja wieder zugemacht werden, aber das diese Wälle auf den Rückegassen sind ist ein Hindernis für uns, wenn wir Holz rücken oder andere Arbeiten tätigen.

Aber der Schaden, besser die Schäden an stehenden Bäumen ist enorm, wir haben damals schon eine relativ keine Bahn wieder abgebaut, aber nach kürzester Zeit (kommen auch nicht jeden Tag an die gleiche Stelle) wurde die Bahn wieder aufgebaut, dass ist dann schon frech und das sie erweitert wurde ganz zu schweigen.

Naja bin selber gespannt wie es weiter gehen soll. Ich denke da gibt es noch genügen Stress für einige, wegen Sachbeschädigung.

Sollte jemand Fragen haben oder Meinungen gegenüber der Stadtförsterei Forchheim oder mir (natürlich anonym), so kann er mich kontaktieren unter [email protected]

Bye, der Forstwirt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rootboy (20. Mai 2004)

Toll du Forstfritz... as soll gegen die Wand laufgen das Ding steht doch schon an der Wand...??? Wir waren auch da oben im Wald und haben keinen einzigen gefällten Baum gesehen wie gesagt Biker überzeug euch selber....
und was in der Zeitung steht das mit schweren Gerät angrückt wurde und die Spuren mit Rindenmulch beseitig wurden ist auch nen Unterstelllung wie die 22 Bäume...der ach so tolle Forst zählt seine eigenen Spuren und wahrscheinlich auch noch die eigenen Baumstümpfe....
ältere Leute die am Weingartsteig wohnen und den Waqld bewirtschaften lachen über eure Unterstellung...z.B meine Oma hat gesagt SChaden? welcher Schaden?


----------



## Coffee (20. Mai 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin ja echt unparteiisch aber das treibt die nägel ja von alleine aus den bäumen.
> 
> du bist so eine linke sa. sowas gibts garnicht.
> 
> tja gottseidank kenne ich dich ja. aber du mich nicht. deswegen kann ich dich auch nicht für voll nehmen,



Nein ich bin nicht links, und ein Tier bin ich auch nicht. Und an Deiner stelle wäre ich jetzt mal ganz vorsichtig.




			
				Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> Toll du Forstfritz... as soll gegen die Wand laufgen das Ding steht doch schon an der Wand...??? Wir waren auch da oben im Wald und haben keinen einzigen gefällten Baum gesehen wie gesagt Biker überzeug euch selber....
> und was in der Zeitung steht das mit schweren Gerät angrückt wurde und die Spuren mit Rindenmulch beseitig wurden ist auch nen Unterstelllung wie die 22 Bäume...der ach so tolle Forst zählt seine eigenen Spuren und wahrscheinlich auch noch die eigenen Baumstümpfe....
> ältere Leute die am Weingartsteig wohnen und den Waqld bewirtschaften lachen über eure Unterstellung...z.B meine Oma hat gesagt SChaden? welcher Schaden?




Klar, Deine Oma fährt ja auch Downhill   

Übrigens bist immernoch Du derjenige der hier die anderen nicht akzeptiert. Und mit Deiner Wortwahl wäre ich etwas zurückhaltender.


Grüße coffee


----------



## jola (20. Mai 2004)

@Rootboy:

Also wenn man deine Postings hier so liest könnte man glatt denken du erkennst den Ernst der Lage immer noch nicht.
Es geht hier doch nicht darum ob nun einer, zwei oder 22 Bäume gefällt wurden. 
Fakt ist: Der Northshore steht!
Fakt ist: Er wurde illegal errichtet!
Fakt ist: Der betroffene Eigentümer ist ziemlich verärgert!
Wenn man deine Postings hier und im Kleinkanada-Thread durchgeht, erkennt man, das du wahrscheinlich nicht ganz unbeteiligt am Bauen des Parcours warst. Um den Schaden und eine evt. Strafe so gering wie möglich zu halten würde ich an deiner Stelle endlich mal anfangen dich der Verantwortung zu stellen und auf die zuständigen Personen (Förster, Stadt, usw.) zuzugehen und mit denen zu reden. Das ganze hier ist schon lange kein "Dummer-Jungen-Streich" oder gar ein "Kavaliersdelikt" mehr. Wenn man den entstanden Schaden betrachtet solltest du wirklich mal dein Hirn einschalten und versuchen zu retten was es noch zu retten gibt. Also, bitte ein paar weniger Beleidigungen und aggresive Worte und dafür (endlich mal) ein paar Taten.


----------



## kutas (20. Mai 2004)

nur mal im voraus ich halte nichts von rootboy.

@jola: Du redest so als wäre er der anführer einer bande die banken ausraubt. Und nehmen wir mal an er wäre beteilig, wieso sollte er dann zur polizei gehen? Ist irgendwas passiert? Nein! Und was soll er retten? 

gruß ich


----------



## jola (20. Mai 2004)

kutas schrieb:
			
		

> @jola: Du redest so als wäre er der anführer einer bande die banken ausraubt. Und nehmen wir mal an er wäre beteilig, wieso sollte er dann zur polizei gehen? Ist irgendwas passiert? Nein! Und was soll er retten?



Banken hat "die Bande" zwar nicht ausgeraubt, aber ein Schaden von ca. 10000 (und falls es in Wirklichkeit nur die Hälfte sein sollte, ist es immer noch enorm) ist doch beachtlich. An Rootboy habe ich mich deshalb gewandt, da er immer am lautesten schreit wenn jemand versucht ihn darauf hinzuweisen das eine illegale Strecke im Wald einfach nicht rechtens ist. Und durch Gespräche, nicht mit der Polizei!!,  sondern mit dem zuständigen Förster kann man die Lawine (welche i.M. schon im Rollen ist) vielleicht noch etwas abbremsen. Denn eines ist ziemlich sicher. Die Erbauer dieser Strecke werden früher oder später definitiv geschnappt.


----------



## kutas (20. Mai 2004)

kannst du vielleicht auch sagen warum er geschnappt wird? 

vielleicht durch fingerabdrücke  

gruß ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (20. Mai 2004)

mit Dir wollte ich ja eigentlich nx mehr zu tun haben, aber ja, er würde durch Fingerabdrücke geschnappt, digitale Fingerabdrücke, die er hier im Forum hinterlässt...

BAteman


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Mai 2004)

forstwirt schrieb:
			
		

> Servus, sei vorsichtig was du hier alles äußerst, kann gegen die Wand laufen.



Mit sochen Aussagen kannst du gleich wieder nachhause gehen.




> Ich schreibe hier keinen Blödsinn. Das mit den 22 gefällten Bäumen und der Rest der dort steht, stimmt... leider.... meine Kollegen haben vorgestern den Schaden aufgenommen. Und das der Schaden auf ca. 5750 Euro geht kann ich auch bestätigen. Habe auch Bilder auf meinen PC, wenn ich nochmal suche kann ich dir ein Paar gefällt Bäume zeigen.



Photos bitte zeigen. Welche Schäden liegen im Konkreten vor, wie wurde die ges. Schadenssumme berechnet?



> Auch das einige es nicht glauben, aber die Stecke ist wirklich wahnsinnig groß,



Das bezweifelt eh niemand.



> der Schaden am Boden ist natürlich gering, Löcher können ja wieder zugemacht werden, aber das diese Wälle auf den Rückegassen sind ist ein Hindernis für uns, wenn wir Holz rücken oder andere Arbeiten tätigen.



Wie hoch sind denn die Wälle? Die müssen ja mind. 1 hoch sein, weil über alles, was kleine ist, sollte man sowohl mit Fendt, als auch Timberjack drüber kommen. Und auch wenn sie so hoch sind. Mit dem Rückeschild sind die in ner viertel Stunde wieder weggeschoben.



> Aber der Schaden, besser die Schäden an stehenden Bäumen ist enorm,



Ein Glück für die Schädiger, dass der Holzpreis derzeit am Boden liegt. 



> Naja bin selber gespannt wie es weiter gehen soll. Ich denke da gibt es noch genügen Stress für einige, wegen Sachbeschädigung.



Das wird zu prüfen sein. V.a. wird das Ausmaß des tatsächlichen Schadens relevant sein. Und liegt überhaupt ein Tatvorsatz vor? Die Erbauer sagen ja, dass sie keine Bäume gefällt, und nur in Einzelfällen Nägel in die Bäume geschlagen haben.


Grüsse
Der aus dem Zirbelwald


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Mai 2004)

Ach ja, noch eine Beobachtung, die ich hier mache: Viele hier scheinen ja panischen Angst vor der Polizei und der Justiz zu haben. Warum? Angst muß man doch eigentlich nur vor der Kripo haben. Und das auch nur, wenn man wegen Mord oder Raub ö.ä. gesucht wird.


----------



## blackforest (20. Mai 2004)

Also, ich hab mir jetzt das alles mal durchgelesen. Eigentlich schreib ich in diesem Forum ja nichts, aber dazu mÃ¶chte ich jetzt doch mal was sagen. Nachdem ich den ganzen Thread durchgelesen habe, finde ich es doch etwas merkwÃ¼rdig wie ihr miteinander umgeht. 

Das erste was mich wirklich schockiert hat, war die Idee die Jungs zu verraten. Mag sein dass es von euch anders gedacht war. Es kam aber so rÃ¼ber. Ihr, die ihr euch fÃ¼r intelligenter und reifer haltet, hÃ¤ttet diesen Schwachsinn niemals so hinschreiben dÃ¼rfen. Die Erbauer wÃ¤ren vielleicht wirklich froh gewesen Ã¼ber wirkliche Hilfe. Ihr seit Ihnen aber mit Schadenfreude begegnet. Auch sehr bezeichnend finde ich dass jeder zuerst einmal Angst hatte, was das fÃ¼r Auswirkungen auf die Mtbâler an sich hat. Aber was es fÃ¼r die Erbauer bedeutet war euch egal. Abgesehen davon finde ich die ganze Sache sehr kindisch. Normalerweise wird doch wegen so was niemand verklagt. Ich finde diese amerikanischen Trend sehr bedenklich. Alles was einem nicht passt, wird vor Gericht geschleift. Es wÃ¤re sicher kein Problem gewesen,  mit den Erbauern mal normal zu reden. Das hat man aber wohl nicht gemacht. Hier kommt sowieso etwas ins Spiel, was ich nicht verstehe. Wieso steht ein 3.5 km langes Riesenteil ( so wirdâs beschrieben) 3 Jahre lang einfach so im Wald und niemand merkts?? Der FÃ¶rster hat natÃ¼rlich davon gewusst. So selten schauen die sich in den WÃ¤ldern wohl auch nicht um. Warum wird das also gerade jetzt ausgegraben?? Und warum macht man bei euch so einen Aufstand deswegen. In MÃ¼nchen werden doch auch hin und wieder BrÃ¼cken abgebaut. Da wird aber keiner angezeigt. Braucht vielleicht irgendein Politiker noch ein Wahlkampfthema. 

Ich finde es wirklich schlimm dass man so eine Lapalie in der heutigen Gesellschaft als so dermaÃen schlimm darstellt. Bei uns auf dem Land wird immer wieder im Wald was gebaut. BaumhÃ¤user etc., deswegen wird niemals ein Anwalt eingeschaltet. Wenn der Bauer was dagegen hat, ruft er die Eltern an und sagt Ihnen dass er die HÃ¼tte da nicht will. Dann wird das Ding halt woanders wieder hingestellt. So hab ich meine ganze Kindheit verbracht. Dabei wurden auch NÃ¤gel in BÃ¤ume geschlagen, keiner ist davon gestorben. Hier rund um Freiburg stehen einige BaumhÃ¤user. Teilweise bis zu 3,5 Meter hoch in den BÃ¤umen, die Dinger werden auch geduldet. Obwohl BÃ¤ume beschÃ¤digt werden, MÃ¼ll daneben im Wald liegt und Kinder runterfallen kÃ¶nnten.

Ich mÃ¶chte noch dazusagen, dass ich selber einen illegalen Norhshore habe. Die komplette Strecke ist wahrscheinlich auch so ca. 500 Meter lang. NatÃ¼rlich bin ich mir bewusst dass es irgendwann heiÃen kann, dass ich die Strecke wieder abbauen muss. Aber bitte seid mal ehrlich. Es ist fÃ¼r jeden Biker der absolute Traum, einfach schnell in den Wald zu radeln und dort die ideale Strecke fÃ¼r sich zu finden. Jeder Biker hÃ¤tte gerne ein Single-Trail-Paradies hinterm Haus. AuÃerdem muss ich einigen Leuten Recht geben, die gesagt haben, dass diese Leute genau das bewiesen haben, was man in unserer Gesellschaft so vermisst, nÃ¤mlich Engagement, Mut, Selbstinitiative usw.. Leider wird so was in unserer Gesellschaft unterdrÃ¼ckt. Die Erbauer haben sicher sehr viel Geld und Zeit in dieses Teil investiert, auÃerdem gehÃ¶rt auch einiges an physikalischen Grundkenntnissen dazu so ein Teil wirklich zum stehen zu bringen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, sie haben hier mehr gelernt als in einem Jahr Physikunterricht.

Hiermit mÃ¶chte ich allen potentiellen Northshorebauern noch einen Tip geben: Wir haben unseren Northshore in den Wald eines Jungbauern gestellt, der mit uns zur Schule gegangen ist. Als wir mit Ihm darÃ¼ber geredet haben hat er gemeint, er hat kein Problem damit. Der FÃ¶rster hat das Teil auch schon gesehen und nichts dazu gesagt. AuÃerdem haben wir Zettel mit Emailadressen und einer ErklÃ¤rung zu der Strecke an den Anfang und das Ende gehÃ¤ngt. Auf diese Weise haben wir keinerlei Probleme bekommen. Die Idee auf eine Genehmigung zu warten ist nÃ¤mlich schlichtweg unrealistisch. Wenn die Strecke genehmigt wÃ¼rde dann rechtzeitig fÃ¼r meine Kinder.


@ coffee und die anderen reifen, intelligenten Biker: Ich fand es wirklich sehr schÃ¤big wie ihr den Thread angefangen habt. Aus jedem Beitrag war die Schadenfreude wortwÃ¶rtlich herauszulesen. Anstatt diesen Jugendlichen bzw. jungen Erwachsenen zu helfen habt ihr noch munter draufgeschlagen. In meinen Augen seid ihr ganz allein fÃ¼r das Entgleisen dieses Thread verantwortlich.


----------



## aprillaprill (20. Mai 2004)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> @ coffee und die anderen reifen, intelligenten Biker: Ich fand es wirklich sehr schäbig wie ihr den Thread angefangen habt. Aus jedem Beitrag war die Schadenfreude wortwörtlich herauszulesen. Anstatt diesen Jugendlichen bzw. jungen Erwachsenen zu helfen habt ihr noch munter draufgeschlagen. In meinen Augen seid ihr ganz allein für das Entgleisen dieses Thread verantwortlich.




naja dazu sag ich einfach mal eines so wie man in den wald hereinruft so schallt es wieder raus .... aber is doch sowieso fürn arsch dieser thread durch jedes posting von den erbauern machen sie sich nen spatenstich mehr für ihr eigenes grab is doch langsam jedem klar das hier nicht nur biker mitlesen deshalb würde ich einfach sagen das dieser thread geclosed werden sollte ... damit nicht noch mehr passiert


----------



## kutas (20. Mai 2004)

ey ihr said solche freaks, echt.  

Was soll denn passieren? Warum? Und wie sollen es unsere "Geheimagenten"   hier im forum herausfinden?

Den erbauern kann nur dann was passieren wenn sie verpetzt werden oder sich selbst verraten. 

Ich versteh garnicht warum ich euch so aufregt.

gruß ich


----------



## Coffee (20. Mai 2004)

@ blackforest,

keiner, von denen die hier geschrieben haben, haben irgendwen, irgendwo verpetzt oder gar angezeigt. Keiner!!!. 

Wir haben schon zu Zeit als der erste KK Thread entstanden ist, über die Risiken hingewiesen.

Dieser North Shore, um den es jetzt geht, ist nicht nur ein "kleiner" sondern die ganze Sache ist ausgeartet. Und hat eben nicht mehr akzeptable formen angenommen. Udn das irgendwann das "Fass" überläuftwar abzuwarten.

Schadenfreude habe ich keine. Und ich habe von beginn an an die erbauer apelliert. Leider ist aber von deren Seite KEINERLEI Einsicht zu spüren. Im gegenteil. die Postings werden immer provozierender und unsachlicher.

Wieso sollten wir auf die Jungs zugehen, wenn wir von diesen nur beschimpt werden. Also ehrlich, ab dem moment hatte ich keine lust oder interesse mehr nur einen finger krum zu machen. Die Jungs sind laut Ihres Profils (zumindest die meisten) jenseits der 18 jahre Grenze. Viele sogar schon weit über 20. In dem alter sollte man ein bisschen Verstand annehmen können. Jetzt zu sagen, die armen kleinen brauchen doch hilfe, finde ich im angesicht deren haltung der ganzen angelegenheit egenüber für völlig sinnlos. Denn sie wollen und wollten scheinbar nie hilfe.

Grüße coffee


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> keiner, von denen die hier geschrieben haben, haben irgendwen, irgendwo verpetzt oder gar angezeigt. Keiner!!!.



Aber ihr würdet es unter bestimmten Umständen tun.
Jedenfalls kommt das so im thread rüber. 



> Denn sie wollen und wollten scheinbar nie hilfe.



Gerade deshalb brauchen sie Hilfe. Ist doch immer so. Wer am wenigsten nach Hilfe fragt, braucht sie am nötigsten. Man muß auch schauen, was unter der harten Schale abläuft.


----------



## Bateman (20. Mai 2004)

@blackforest
also Schadenfreude hab ich sicher auch keine, es geht mir nur auf den Sack mir immer aufs Brot schmieren lassen zu müssen, Ihr seid kein Biker, ihr versteht das nicht...

das is einfach Schmarrn...

natürlich fänd ich es klasse wenn ich von meinem Haus aus innerhalb von ner viertel Stunde in nem Singletrail Paradies wäre, aber das is halt net so...was soll ich machen ???

fahr ich halt normale STrecken und freu mich über die paar Mal im Jahr in denen ich Singletrails fahren kann....

und wegen den illegalen Sachen, das is immer so lange toll bis was passiert...

Wenn es da mal einem runtgerbröselt und der sich was bricht, arbeitsunfähig wird oder im Rollstuhl landet, was is dann ??? dann heisst es gute NAcht...

dann is der dran der es geduldet hat...und das kann einem das Leben ruinieren, nicht nur dem der im Rolstuhl sitzt, sndern auch dem der zahlen muss...

is zwar uncool, aber denkt mal drüber nach...

ausserdem gibt es gerade in der Nürnberger Gegend ain geradezu traumhaftes Gebiet mit Möglichkeiten, von denen bestimmt 70% von Deutschland nur träumen kann, ich war bisher nur 3 mal dort zum biken, aber alleine der Brückleinweg, der Tiergarten und die ganzen TRrails im Reichswald bieten 99% mehr als es zB in meiner ganzen Umgebung gibt...

Bateman


----------



## pefro (20. Mai 2004)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Hiermit möchte ich allen potentiellen Northshorebauern noch einen Tip geben: Wir haben unseren Northshore in den Wald eines Jungbauern gestellt, der mit uns zur Schule gegangen ist. Als wir mit Ihm darüber geredet haben hat er gemeint, er hat kein Problem damit....



Merkst Du was? Das ist genau der Unterschied. Bei allem Verständnis das man für die Sache aufbringen kann: Der Ton macht die Musik. So wie ihr das gemacht habt ist das völlig ok (und nebenbei: was soll an "Deinem" Northshore illegal sein?), so wie das bei Forchheim gemacht wurde ist es nicht ok. 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (20. Mai 2004)

Tyrolens schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ihr würdet es unter bestimmten Umständen tun.
> Jedenfalls kommt das so im thread rüber.
> 
> 
> ...




Würden wir das? Weisst Du es 100% ? Nein das kannst nichtmal Du sagen. sondern nur WIR.

Dann sollen die "Herren" mal was vernünftiges von sich geben. Und nicht immer nur diese "ich kann toller biken als Du" schei****. Die quillt mir seit diesem Thread schon zu den Ohren raus. Ich habe bisher noch kein einziges, wirklich kein einziges sachliches und sinnvolles Posting von den Betroffene hier im Thread gelesen. Und aus dem "zicken" alter sollte sie raus sein. auch aus dem alter wo das ganze noch als Spaß gewertet wird, sind die meisten draussen. Die Sache ist ernst. Nur leider bemerken hier das scheinabr nur die falschen.

Grüße coffee


P.S. meinst Du ernsthaft, das wen wir geschrieben hätten " liebe Northshore erbauer, würdet ihr so nett sein und den Wald wider so herrichten wie er mal war" Glaubst du wirklich das nur einer das getan hätte? Ich nicht. Anhand von den bisherigen Reaktionen hätten die uns doch auch nur belächelt und vermutlich geschrieben was wir denn wollen. is doch alles prima.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Würden wir das? Weisst Du es 100% ? Nein das kannst nichtmal Du sagen. sondern nur WIR.



Es gibt einige Indizien, die drauf hinweisen, dass ihr es tun würdet.



> "Jetz bin ich aber mal gespannt, wer aus dem Forum sich die 1500 Eusen Kopfgeld verdienen wird..."
> 
> "So leid es mir tut, aber ich glaube kaum, dass das was mit Verrat zu tun hätte. Klar, ich würde mich auch nicht hinstellen wollen und mit dem Finger auf jmd zeigen. Aber wenn man, und damit meine ich nicht Dich sondern allgemein, garnichts tut und sowas damit duldet, sind wir alle auch nicht besser als diejenigen, die das getan haben."
> 
> ...




Alles brave Untertanen. 




			
				coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Und aus dem "zicken" alter sollte sie raus sein.



Das könnte man auch von der Gegenseite behaupten. 




			
				coffee schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. meinst Du ernsthaft, das wen wir geschrieben hätten " liebe Northshore erbauer, würdet ihr so nett sein und den Wald wider so herrichten wie er mal war" Glaubst du wirklich das nur einer das getan hätte? Ich nicht. Anhand von den bisherigen Reaktionen hätten die uns doch auch nur belächelt und vermutlich geschrieben was wir denn wollen. is doch alles prima.




Das ist wohl reine Polemik...
Egal. Oft soll es nützlich sein, zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen. Am besten einfach mal den "Trotzkopf" lesen.


----------



## blackforest (20. Mai 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Merkst Du was? Das ist genau der Unterschied. Bei allem Verständnis das man für die Sache aufbringen kann: Der Ton macht die Musik. So wie ihr das gemacht habt ist das völlig ok (und nebenbei: was soll an "Deinem" Northshore illegal sein?), so wie das bei Forchheim gemacht wurde ist es nicht ok.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter




Der Trail ist illegal weil er nie genehmigt wurde.

Außerdem wollte ich noch was sagen zu der Sache von wegen runterfliegen und im Rollstuhl sitzen.
Das ist eine dieser Sachen die mich maßlos aufregen. Wie kann man so einen Schwachsinn von sich geben. Man kann auch auf Bäume klettern und runterfallen. Wer ist schuld?? Gott, die Natur an sich??? Es gibt nicht immer einen Schuldigen. Wenn einer da runterfällt hat er sich überschätzt und ist selber schuld. Man sollte aufhören immer und überall einen Schuldigen zu suchen. Ich kenne eine Lehrer der hat für solche Leute einen guten Spruch: " Das sind sie die, die früher der Bär gefressen hat" und ich finde er hat uneingeschränkt recht. Ich bin als Kind auch auf Bäumen rumgeklettert und bin nicht tot.


----------



## pefro (20. Mai 2004)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Der Trail ist illegal weil er nie genehmigt wurde.



Ich denke ihr habt das Einverständnis des Grundstückseigentümers? Was soll da noch genehmigt werden?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## forstwirt (20. Mai 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> Toll du Forstfritz... as soll gegen die Wand laufgen das Ding steht doch schon an der Wand...??? Wir waren auch da oben im Wald und haben keinen einzigen gefällten Baum gesehen wie gesagt Biker überzeug euch selber....
> und was in der Zeitung steht das mit schweren Gerät angrückt wurde und die Spuren mit Rindenmulch beseitig wurden ist auch nen Unterstelllung wie die 22 Bäume...der ach so tolle Forst zählt seine eigenen Spuren und wahrscheinlich auch noch die eigenen Baumstümpfe....
> ältere Leute die am Weingartsteig wohnen und den Waqld bewirtschaften lachen über eure Unterstellung...z.B meine Oma hat gesagt SChaden? welcher Schaden?



Hier zwei Bilder als kleinen Geschmack für die Schäden.

Nochmal ein Wort zu Rootboy, beschimpfen oder anderwaltig brauchst du mich hier nicht. ALLES KLAR?!!!!!!


----------



## Mudface (21. Mai 2004)

Die Konstruktion sieht profihaft aus? Wohl nur für jemanden der Apfelsinenkisten als Regalwand benutzt, ansonsten hoffe ich am Samstag auf wahre Meisterstücke des Schreinerhandwerks (mindestens Verzapfungen).

@Kutas
Du weißt was eine IP-Nummer ist? Ich wette die Jungs benutzen keinen Anon-Proxy oder gehacktes Wlan um im Forum zu schreiben. 

@Forstwirt
Mit den folgenden Fragen will ich den Schaden nicht kleinreden, mich interessiert nur die Preisliste für die Sünden.

Bild 1: Ein abgesägter Baum, nur wer war es? Rein spekulativ gedacht, sagen wir da haben 20 Leute gebaut, wer hat den Baum umgesägt? Wenn ich mich in unseren Wäldern so umschaue, da liegen haufenweise umgesägte Bäume. Wenn ich dort am Samstag 22 Baumstümpfe finde, dann glaub ich das schon eher, nur dann stellt sich wieder die Frage nach dem Mörder.

Bild 2:
Wieviel Sachschaden richtet ein Nagel in einem Baum an? Ich bezweifel das nicht, will nur die Zahl wissen. Ob das Baumaterial abgesägt wurde, steht wieder in den Sternen. Sieht jedoch nicht nach Abfall oder totem Material aus. Was kostet denn so ein 10 cm dicker Stamm? Dabei dürfte es sich doch um Brennholz handeln? An Stämme für Möbelholz traut man sich mit ner Handsäge kaum ran.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## blackforest (21. Mai 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke ihr habt das Einverständnis des Grundstückseigentümers? Was soll da noch genehmigt werden?
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



In Deutschland darf leider nicht der Besitzer des Waldes entscheiden was er da reinbaut. Er darf glaub nichtmal allein entscheiden welche Bäume gefällt werden. Dazu müßte man wahrscheinlich mit dem Forstamt reden, und ne offizielle Genehmigung einholen. Das wäre in meinen Augen aber zu langwierig, und die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass man da was bauen darf wäre eh sehr gering.


----------



## Coffee (21. Mai 2004)

@ blackforest,

selbst wenn eine Genehmigung einen Langen weg vor sich hat, ist es deshalb ncoh lange nciht erlaubt es illegal zu tun. Ich denke hier muss durchaus unterschieden werden.


Grüße coffee


----------



## blackforest (21. Mai 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ blackforest,
> 
> selbst wenn eine Genehmigung einen Langen weg vor sich hat, ist es deshalb ncoh lange nciht erlaubt es illegal zu tun. Ich denke hier muss durchaus unterschieden werden.
> 
> ...




Auf der einen Seite hast du natürlich Recht. Wir haben Gesetze entworfen um das Zusammenleben zu regeln. Also sollte man sich auch dran halten. 

Das was ich sehr schade finde ist nur dass man diese Gesetze außer Kraft setzt wenn es nur die richtige Person will. Bsp.: In Todtnau wurde die Downhillstrecke immer sehr naturverträglich gebaut. Man hat keine ( hab zumindest keine gesehen) Bäume gefällt und ist mit kleinen Maschinen oder sogar nur mit der Schaufel in den Wald. Jetzt hat die Gemeinde beschlossen dass man eine Sommerrodelbahn hinbauen könnte. Und plötzlich fahren riesige Maschinen im Wald rum. Massenhaft Bäume werden abgesägt oder einfach umgefahren. Illegal ist in meinen Augen in Deutschland relativ geworden. Was Illegal ist und was nicht hängt in Baden-Württemberg direkt damit zusammen ob du in der CDU bist oder nicht. Solange ich niemanden störe und der Natur keinen Schaden zufüge würde ich jederzeit wieder eine "illegale" Strecke bauen. 

Ich würde aber niemals Bäume fällen oder riesige Löcher in den Wald graben. Man kann einen NOrthshore auch ohne sowas bauen.

Auf dem Bild erkennt man übrigens gut wie man einen Northshore bauen kann ohne Bäume zu verletzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefro (21. Mai 2004)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland darf leider nicht der Besitzer des Waldes entscheiden was er da reinbaut. Er darf glaub nichtmal allein entscheiden welche Bäume gefällt werden. Dazu müßte man wahrscheinlich mit dem Forstamt reden, und ne offizielle Genehmigung einholen. Das wäre in meinen Augen aber zu langwierig, und die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass man da was bauen darf wäre eh sehr gering.



Besitzer oder Eigentümer? Dachte es handelt sich um den Eigentümer und nicht nen Pächter oder ähnliches. Sonst ists klar.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## blackforest (21. Mai 2004)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Besitzer oder Eigentümer? Dachte es handelt sich um den Eigentümer und nicht nen Pächter oder ähnliches. Sonst ists klar.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter




Er ist der Eigentümer. Trotzdem kann er damit nicht machen was er will. Es gibt da en paar gesetze die verbieten dass er z.B. einfach was in den Wald baut. Außerdem ist es ja kein Grundstück im üblichen Sinn. es gibt ja auch ein Gesetz wonach jeder jederzeit dadurchlaufen darf. Das kann er auch nicht verbieten.

Aber ich glaub das gehört nicht hierher.


----------



## pefro (21. Mai 2004)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist der Eigentümer. Trotzdem kann er damit nicht machen was er will. Es gibt da en paar gesetze die verbieten dass er z.B. einfach was in den Wald baut. Außerdem ist es ja kein Grundstück im üblichen Sinn. es gibt ja auch ein Gesetz wonach jeder jederzeit dadurchlaufen darf. Das kann er auch nicht verbieten.



Ja logo ist ja auch nicht als Baugrund ausgewiesen. Das mit dem Durchlaufen ist so ne Sache. Meine Tante hat ein Waldstück, das direkt an deren eigentliches Grundstück angrenzt - und da siehts dann wieder anders aus - aber seis drum...




> Aber ich glaub das gehört nicht hierher.



denk ich auch.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Rootboy (21. Mai 2004)

@Tyrolens...klar nehmen die Hilfe an....aber nicht von JEDEN!!!

Privatwald  ist cool, haben wir sogar...aber meinst du, du kannst einfach drauflosbauen??? Das dauert keine 24Std. dann hast du Babylon im Wald... wo ist die Gehnemigung? wo ist der Zaun? und blos nicht höher als nen Meter! Das ist der Punkt du kannst keinen erklären warum er auf sowas min 2Jahre warten muss.
Wir sehen es an unseren Bemühungen eine legale Strecke zu bekommen. Das zieht sich wie Kaugummi und der Sommer rück immer näher und du musst tatenlos rumsitzen und warten bis mal was geht und dann wenn was gehen könnte dann hast du in dem Land immer welche Deppen die meinen das darf so aber nicht gebaut werden und nicht vor meiner Haustüre.
Ich bin sogar so dreist und sag ganz einfach mal, hätte den jugendlichen bei ihren ersten Anfragen die Stadt ein Grundstück zur Verfügung gestellt dann hätten die wahrscheinlich nicht ihre Energie in eine Geschichte verschwendet die eh wieder abgerissen oder abgebaut wird.

Und Forstfritz...komm wir treffen uns und du zeigst mir die 22   Bäume, ok PM (private Mail).

@ Coffee der EA3040 ist mein Held und sag nur die Wahrheit. (der fährt ja so endsgeil  mein trisexueller Freund, Bmais war mal wieder spassig)
nee meine Oma fährt kein MTB, aber sie bewirtschaftet seit 60 Jahren den Wald mit... .... up...Kaffekränzchen.

und ja ich red im INet genauso wie ich mit euch von Auge zu Auge reden würde...

so denn nen geruhsammen abend


I


----------



## kutas (21. Mai 2004)

@mudface: was willst du mir damit sagen?

gruß ich


----------



## johnny.winter (21. Mai 2004)

@coffee
ich schlage vor den thread zu schließen. hat doch so keinen zweck, oder?! lass´ diese kaputten typen doch machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (21. Mai 2004)

johnny.winter schrieb:
			
		

> @coffee
> ich schlage vor den thread zu schließen. hat doch so keinen zweck, oder?! lass´ diese kaputten typen doch machen...



Beim ersten Hinsehen ja, aber andererseits muß man sich ja fragen, ob diese Typen nicht eine politische Wüste fabrizieren, mit der sie denjenigen Bikern keinen Gefallen tun, die es auf der legalen Schiene versuchen wollen.

Aber ich glaube, die "Typen" wollen tatsächlich nur motzen, aber nix brauchbares auf die Beine stellen. Dafür vergeuden sie zuviel Zeit mit Herumjammern. Und dann schimpfen sie darüber, daß ein Verfahren für legale Trails zu lange dauert, da passt was nicht zusammen.

Vielleicht sollten die herrschaften eine Inetrnet Seite produzieren, wo sie ohne viel Drumherum mal zeigen, was sie auf der Pfanne haben und was Sache sein soll.


----------



## Rootboy (21. Mai 2004)

Ratiopharm schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird einem ja auch nicht leicht gemacht hier im Moral-Forum, wenn man eine andere Meinung hat. Andersdenkende sind hier nicht besonders erwünscht leider. Ups, die Situation kommt mir bekannt vor, hat jeman aufgepasst in deutscher Geschichte?




   

Jawohl der Einheitsbiker muss so aussehen: Wollsocken, Übergewicht, Pizza fressen und blos nicht den Forstweg verlassen. 
Wollt ihr das etwa sein???


----------



## jola (22. Mai 2004)

Hier nochmal ein aktueller Artikel aus der NN. Hat zwar nichts was mit der Northshore-Strecke zu tun, aber mir dem Thema "offizielle MTB-Strecken in der Fränkischen" Wenn man soviele Vorurteile und Bedenken gegenber MTBlern liest könnte es sogar mir schlecht werden.

Landkreis plant Mountainbike-Strecken


----------



## jola (22. Mai 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> Jawohl der Einheitsbiker muss so aussehen: Wollsocken, Übergewicht, Pizza fressen und blos nicht den Forstweg verlassen.
> Wollt ihr das etwa sein???



Hm, lass mich mal überlegen. Ich trage eigentlich gerne Wollsocken, habe bestimmt 5-10kg zuviel auf den Rippen und denke mal, dass die wohl von der vielen Pizza kommen die mir einfach zu gut schmeckt. Wenn das deine Definition von Einheitsbiker ist, gehöre ich da auch dazu und finde das auch gut so...

Aber anstatt immer nur diesen   hier zu zeigen oder Anderen   zuzuprosten, nur weil sie mal wieder was negatives über die sog. Moral-Fraktion in diesem Thread geschrieben haben wäre es auch mal interessant wenn wir back to topic kommen und vielleicht mal ein paar vernünftige Argumente von dir hören, welche das Erbauen illegaler Trails in fremden Wald "rechtfertigen". Denn so wie du schreibst sind ja alle, die Bedenken gegen das Zerstören von Eigentum anderer Leute äußern, nur Spießer, Einheitsbiker, Moral-Apostel oder einfach gar keine "richtigen Biker".


----------



## Rootboy (22. Mai 2004)

mich würde echt interessieren wer die .... Reporterin ist....
MTB Strecken am Walberla und Judenberg und am Feuerstein gibts doch schon...heisst halt Wanderweg bzw. bei uns Singletrail ich fahr da schon seit Jahren hab nie Probs mit Wanderen etc. bekommen...und ja du kannst auf halber höhe um das Walberla rumfahren,sehr sehr schöner Trail und keiner von den Möchtegern Naturschützern aufm Walberla bekommt was mit....
(all die Touren gibts ja schon in dem einen kleinen Heft mit der CD, also nichts neues) Und ja auch wenn es manche gut meinen, sollten sie doch leute fragen die Ahnung haben z.B. Heiligenstadt die MTB Touren...sowas von übel...90%Forstautobahn oder Traktortrail und die paar Singletrails wos gibt werden auch noch umfahren. Das lockt keine Touris an!!!
Schuld sind die **** Jäger...Tolles Hobby Tiere zu töten...mit nem Gewehr aus 300m ganz tolle Leistung. 
Jäger sind meist voll die Assis...die haben nur Angst das um abends 7 oder so noch Leute durch ihr Revier Cruisen und angeblich die Tiere verscheuchen.
Also kümmert euch nicht um die Jäger die packen eh keinen Radfahrer.


----------



## blacksurf (22. Mai 2004)

@rootboy du bestehst nur aus Vorurteilen, kann das sein das du aus
dem pubertären Stadion noch nicht raus bist?
Es sind nicht alle Biker übergewichtig und tragen Wollsocken, wenn sie
gegen illegale Bauten sind, du machst es dir sehr sehr einfach.
Immer ein Feindbild parat.
Du lebst nun mal in einer multikulturellen Gesellschaft und hier in Deutschland ist es nun mal stark bevölkert und da muss man sich gegenseitig respektieren ansonsten würde ich vorschlagen du wanderst aus!

grüsse
Blacksurf


----------



## Rootboy (22. Mai 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> @rootboy du bestehst nur aus Vorurteilen, kann das sein das du aus
> dem pubertären Stadion noch nicht raus bist?
> Es sind nicht alle Biker übergewichtig und tragen Wollsocken, wenn sie
> gegen illegale Bauten sind, du machst es dir sehr sehr einfach.
> ...



Scherzle gemacht ...ich hab keine Vorurteile gegen andere Biker. Wer hat hier angefangen andere schlecht zumachen??? Das ward ihr!!! Die scheiss radikalen Kantenklatscher....muah
@Blacksurf beweis mal das du keine Eisdielenposerin bist anstatt sich über dennen lustig zumachen. 
29.05 OTV Cup Unterweisenbach kannst ja mal versuchen ob du ins Ziel kommst.


----------



## blacksurf (22. Mai 2004)

@rootboy
du kennst mich ja sooo genau *g*
Wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten, so nach dem Motto ich bin schneller als du...und btw ich habe auch Downhillfreunde
nur die sehen die Welt nicht schwarz-weiss!

Grüße
Blacksurf


----------



## Tilman (22. Mai 2004)

@ rootboy



			
				Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> Jawohl der Einheitsbiker muss so aussehen: Wollsocken, Übergewicht, Pizza fressen und blos nicht den Forstweg verlassen.


Wer hat das hier im Forum gefordert? Keiner! Meinst Du im Ernst, den Leuten in Forchheim - egal, wie chaotisch sie eventuell sein mögen -  hilfst Du mit derlei Kinderkram?

Oder gilt für Dich "Ahnung hab´ich keine, aber schreiben tu´ ich umsomehr"?


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (22. Mai 2004)

Moin!

Ich weiss garnicht was die ganzen Vorurteile sollen?! Am meisten versteh ich nicht was du gegen Pizzaessende Biker hast? Ich verbinde speziel die DDD-Scene mit nem gemütlichen, lockeren Leben nach dem Sport (wobei es viele noch nicht mal als Sport sondern einfach als Spass ansehn) und bin genau deshalb gerne bei sowas dabei. Ich glaub die wenigsten Freerider, Dirtjumper, Downhiller usw. achten auf eine gesunde bzw. sportlergerechte Ernährung. Das tun doch fast nur die Leute die Rennen fahren bzw. die sich wirklich voll in den Sport reinhängen...

Also wenn du was gegen gemütliche Leute hast kann ich dich nicht verstehn, ich gehöre gerne zu ihnen. 

Zu dem komischen Zeitungsartikel kann ich nur sagen, dass die Reporter irgendwie total was gegen MTBler haben. Wenns ein Naturschutzgebiet ist, wieso dürfen Wanderer da durch und MTBler nicht? Hier wo ich wohne (Pfälzer Wald) gilt "ganz oder garnicht". Entweder ist der Weg freigegeben oder es hat niemand was dort zu suchen - auch keine Wanderer. Ich bezweifle, das es einen großen Unterschied macht, ob da jetzt ne Ladung MTBler durchradeln oder ne Gruppe Wanderer durchmarschiert. Mal davon abgesehn muss ich sagen, dass die MTBler hier wohl weit umweltbewusster sind als die Wanderer. Wir nehmen unseren Müll immer mit, das kann man von den Wanderern nicht behaupten. Dazu sind die meisten Wanderer noch Familien mit kleinen Kindern die gern mal schreiend im Wald rumrennen und Indianer oder sowas spielen. Dagegen hab ich nix, hab ich ja früher auch gemacht, aber die stören doch die Tiere viel mehr als die MTBler.

Ich muss Rootboy in einem Punkt zustimmen - die Jäger. Ich hab kein Verständnis für Leute die behaupten andere machen die Natur kaputt, stören die Tiere usw. und selbst wollen se nur ruhe für die Tiere, dass sie se abknallen können. Das ist für mich kein Sport sondern was total veraltetes das total unnötig ist. Wenn die Jäger jetzt Naturschützer wären, die das rein aus interesse an der Natur tun würden wär das was anderes... Die Jäger sind für mich auch im Bezug auf Nägel in den Bäumen nicht besser. Die meisten ihrer Hochsitze bei uns hier sind in lebende Bäume gebaut und dort mit ordentlichen Nägeln befestigt.

Und nu hab ich keine lust mehr was zu schreiben - ciao!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sNIp3r (22. Mai 2004)

Illegaler Northshore in Forchheim entdeckt


Illegal ist und bleibt nun mal illegal!!!

Egal ob spießig oder nicht spießig. Wer sowas macht, muss empfindlich bestraft werden. Anzeige, Geldstrafe, und wer bei frischer Tat ertappt wird hat auch noch ne Faceleistendemontage verdient.


----------



## aprillaprill (22. Mai 2004)

sNIp3r schrieb:
			
		

> Illegaler Northshore in Forchheim entdeckt
> 
> 
> Illegal ist und bleibt nun mal illegal!!!
> ...




lol das schreibt einer der in seinem avater gefahren sucher stehen hat ... irgendwie müsst ihr die jungs auch verstehen wenn alle spots ausgereitst und langweilig werden muss halt was neues her und weil papa staat uns bikern nix gibt muss halt was illegales her ...


----------



## da tob (22. Mai 2004)

aprillaprill schrieb:
			
		

> lol das schreibt einer der in seinem avater gefahren sucher stehen hat ... irgendwie müsst ihr die jungs auch verstehen wenn alle spots ausgereitst und langweilig werden muss halt was neues her und weil papa staat uns bikern nix gibt muss halt was illegales her ...



ja find ich auch, also im allgemeinen bin ich auch gegen des illegale bauen (bei uns kein problem wegen netten bauern   ), aber des mit naturschutz und so... man kanns auch übertreiben. ihr macht hier die erbauer zur sau weil sie den wald zerstören und so, aber bevor ihr euch wegen so einem 1m breiten trail so aufführt, schaut lieber mal was man sonst für die umwelt machen kann. und bevor ihr euch jeden 2. sonntag die formel 1 reinzieht, die in 2 stunden so viele abgase raushauen dass jedes waldtier das kotzen kriegt, bau ich lieber mal nen trail. die sportart wird halt mal immer bekannter, dann muss der staat halt mal öffentliche strecken bauen. und verschmutzen tun die radler die natur eh viel weniger als die wanderer! trotzdem sollte man sich halt ne stecke suchen wo man 1. bauen darf, 2.so wenig wie möglich kaputt macht, und 3. keine behinderungen für irgendwas entstehen.


----------



## Tilman (22. Mai 2004)

@ da tob 22.5. 18:58

Und was der Waldbesitzer z.B. dazu sagt und was die Folge wäre, wenn alle anderen Leute, die es danach drängt, im Wald ´was zu installieren, auf Gleichbehandlung bestünden (was den Bikern recht ist, ist mir billig), daran denkste nicht, oder?


----------



## Mudface (22. Mai 2004)

Hi @All,
heute um 14.30 zeigte Rootboy meiner Freundin und mir Kleinkanada. Von den Schauerigkeiten möchte ich Euch gern Berichten. Ich fang mal mit den dicksten Kloppern an, damit mir keiner unterstellt, die Sache herunterzuspielen.

Es wurden definitiv drei Bäume  ( einmal 30 bis 40 cm , zweimal 10 - 15cm)  gefällt und eine Baumwurzel abgesägt. Ca.  19 - 22 Bäume wurden in einer Höhe von 50 cm bis 3m jeweils mit 1 - 3 Nägeln beschädigt. In den Holzkonstruktionen wurde soviel Holz verbaut, daß sich der Forstwirt bestohlen fühlen könnte, egal ob das Zeug da haufenweise rumliegt. Das Holz kann auch nicht so schlecht und krank gewesen sein, weil die Konstruktionen anscheinend stabil genug für Biker sind.

Die Bodenveränderung ist nicht so wie in Zabo oder an der alten Veste.
Es wurde sicherlich gebuddelt, aber das hält sich in Grenzen, weil Holz zum Aufbau der Kicker und Table benutzt wurde und nur oben drauf Sand liegt.
Bodenbewuchs wie im Tiergarten gibt es dort nicht und er wurde auch nur
dort wo der Trail den wegkreuzt (bzw. manfliegt drüber) entfernt. Die Trails
sind keine Wurzeltrails oder Sandtrails, soviel Errosion gab es dort noch nicht
und keiner ist scharf drauf, daß das passiert. Auch jetzt liegen dort bestimmt noch über 100  kleine Bäumchen/Baumstämme im Wald, was die Forstarbeiter halt so an Unordnung liegen lassen.

Die Strecke ist nicht 3,5km lang, man kann sie trotz Steigung in 10 - 15 min leicht abgehen, die Holzkonstruktionen sind schätzungsweise 300m lang, das müßte man wirklich nachmessen.

Profihaft kann das ganze nur gennant werden, weil manche Leute den nötigen Kraftaufwand überschätzen (für Kinder es das sicher nicht machbar) und weil die Menge an Konstruktionen doch recht groß ist. Mit sechs kräftigen Jungs , Schubkarren und Seilen kriegt man die Sache komplett in vier Wochen gesammelt und hingebaut.


1. Trail:
Eine Abfahrt mit ein paar Kickern, Tables und Anliegern. Der Trail wurde in zwei Rinnen/Hohlwegen gebaut , wie es Sie z.B. am Moritzberg oder am Tiergarten auch gibt. Man beginnt in einer Rinne springt dann über den Forstweg in die Andere. Die Aufreger waren für mich, der geschaufelte Absprung über den Weg und die weggesägte Baumwurzel. Der  2 - 3m Table und ein Anlieger erstaunten von der Größe her , dürften Forstfahrzeuge stören , aber fallen für mich unter exessive Holzsammlung.

2. Trail:
Der aktive Nortshore.  Es verwundert natürlich schon, wenn man Northshorekonstruktionen im Ausmaß der Zabo-Dirtlines im Wald findet, so schlimm wie Zabo sieht es aber dort nicht aus. Die Nägel in die Bäume zu schlagen war praktisch bzw faul. Ob man den Northshore befestigen könnte ohne Stützpfeiler einzugraben bezweifel ich. Die Geschichte findet sich an einem Hang, dürfte Waldmaschinen eigentlich nicht im Weg stehen.
Der große Aufreger war eine ca. 4m hohe Plattform, die momentan als Baumhaus dient und später als Starthügel einer Dirtline dienen sollte. Das Ding  stellt halt leider eine Art Höhepunkt der Baukunst dar. Vier vernagelte Bäume und ein paar lange Stämme. Insgesamt gab es dort ca. 19 genagelte Bäume und die zwei 10 - 15 cm Bäume. Die beiden kleinen Bäume wurden abgesägt, weil der Nortshore dort über zwei Felsen verläuft. Teilweise führt der Northshore über ein paar schon vorhandene Baumstümpfe. Niemand würde 50 cm dicke Bäume umsägen, um auf den 50 cm hohen Stumpf seine Leiter zu legen. Die Dinger waren glatt abgesägt, eine Laie kriegt das nicht hin. Die Bäume lagen nicht im Wald, unsere Spezialisten waren es wohl nicht. Die Sünder haben auch von einem schon gefällten Baum ein Stück abgesägt und verwertet, nicht so toll, ist ja kein Selbstbedienungsladen.

3. Trail:
Der alte zerstörte Northshore, von dem auch die Fotos stammen. Anfahrt auf einem Singletrail mit ca. vier  30 - 40 cm  hohen Stufen im Weg.  Mit meinem Enduro konnte ich da einfach runterfahren/springen. Die Singletrail-Waldmaschine gibt es wohl nicht, ein Pferd würde es stören, ein XC-Fahrer dürfte da problemlos runterkommen. Der Aufreger schlechthin, der Trail wurde komplett zerstört und die Erbauer haben Ihren Kram danach nicht weggeräumt / abgerissen, alles liegt unaufgeräumt im Wald rum. Ein paar Superspacken haben hier wirklich einen 30 - 40 cm Baum gefällt, mit der Axt nach Biberart. Der Stamm viel dann in die falsche Richtung und liegt jetzt rum.
Hier konnte ich nochmal 3 - 4 mit Nägeln versehrte Bäume finden. Es wurden ein paar richtige Baumstämme verarbeitet und auch gefundene Baumstücke (ca.  1m lang und 50 cm dick ) in die Konstruktion aufgenommen.

Was unseren Rootboy angeht, so hängt sein Herz sehr an der Geschichte. Leute die den Trail aus Haß zerstören, regen Ihn auch jetzt , nach dem Tod von KK, noch unheimlich auf. Als Ansprechpartner ist er leider untauglich , man müßte Ihn wohl knebeln und anketten um Trail-Gegner zu schützen. Der Asi / Idiot aus seinen Statements stand mir jedenfalls nicht gegenüber. Nur tickt er halt leider schnell aus , wenn jemand gegen die Sache ist.

Die Gegendemonstration am Robinsonspielplatz Weingarten:
Wer sind die Demonstranten? Eine Gruppe von Eltern, die sich um Ihre (Klein)Kinder und den Spielplatz + Wiese Sorgen macht. Die Aufregung ist aber
eigentlich sinnlos. Auf der Wiese wird sicherlich nie ein Northshore gebaut,
eher eine BMX-Bahn oder Dirtline. Wenn die Stadt das Gelände anlegt, dürfte man sich die Geschichte so wie in Erlangen vorstellen, also kompletter Schwachfug, total unattraktiv und überhaupt keine Alternative zum KK-Trail. 
Wäre eine Wiese-Ersatz für die TG-Trails?
Dort diskutieren wieder Leute mit, die KK nur von Fotos kennen und sich Theorien zusammenspinnen. Es wird versucht die Geschichte im Wald aufzublasen und so die Wiese zu retten. Die Gegenargumentation erfolgt nicht aus Richtung "Wiese als Spielplatz", sondern "Waldabholzkommando will auch noch unsere Wiese zerstören".
Eine Person mit Brille und hellrotblonden Haaren ging selbst mir mit dem Ökogefasel auf den  Senkel. Der Herr glaubt wirklich, wenn ein Trail über Baumwurzeln verfläuft , dann sterben die Bäume ab, das ist natürlich kein Argument gegen das Weingartengelände. Northshore- und Weingartenproblematik werden total vermixt.

Die zweite Gruppe besteht aus jungendlichen LARP-Spielern (LiveActionRolePlaying), die geistern dort verkleidet wie im Herrn der Ringe durch den Wald und spielen Ritter, Prinzession, Ork und Zwerg. Der Gruppe kann ich nur raten etwas toleranter zu sein und sich evt. Ihr Waldstückchen 50 m tiefer im Wald zu suchen. Notfalls können Sie auch auf dem Shore rumspielen. Kinderkram und Intoleranz unterstell ich der Gruppe, selbst über einer Sieg werden die sich niemals freuen können, der Schuß geht so nach hinten los.

NDW und Mongo traf ich bei der Gelegenheit auch noch, sowie ca. 10 Freunde. Eigentlich eine ganz nette, ruhige Clique imd Gegensatz zu den rumrotzenden Asi-Skatboardern die ich kennengelernt habe.

Es dürfte beinahe Strafe genug sein. Alls ordentlich abzubauen. Alle Nägel
zu ziehen, auch aus den Leitern, alles auf Brennholz größe zu zersägen und am Wegesrand zu stapeln. Das wäre genug Arbeit und Strafe für die Seele.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Mai 2004)

Danke für den Bericht. Ein paar Photos wären natürlich toll...

Waren die Waldeigentümer und die Forstverwaltung auch da?
Was haben die gesagt? 

Die Pseudo-Ökos würde ich gar nicht beachten. Die sind ja fast so lächerlich wie die LARP-Typen.


----------



## Rootboy (22. Mai 2004)

@ Mudface vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Bericht.

ich find halt voll arm wenn jemand Trails zerstört oder Fallen baut, das zeugt von Feigheit und ist mehr als Gefährlich.   
und was die Streckengegner angeht krieg ich leicht nen Dicken Hals... 
Unsere Gegner sind kein BN und nicht die Grünen. NEIN es ist eine Gruppe erwachsener und jugendlicher Kranker Personen die mit schwarzen Mänteln im Wald herumrennen und dabei alte Leute erschrecken (letztes Jahr musste ein alter Mann ins Krankenhaus weil er sich so erschrocken hatte  , KEIN WITZ). 
Und diese Personen hetzen mit allen verfügbaren Mitteln gegen uns (unterschriftenaktion, etc) Mit dem ergeiz wo wir versuchen die Strecke zu bekommen sind die dagegen.
Traurig jugendliche gegen jugendliche, aber wie Mudface beschrieben hat geht der Schuss nach hinten los.
Unterstützung findet die Orks bei dem Kleiderständer mit den roten Haaren.
Der führt da ne Aktion gegen Hangbebauung, hat hier eigenlich gar nichts zu suchen weil dies gar keine richtige Bebauung ist. 
Der Typ geht mir auf den Sack, weil er bestimmen will was mit Privatgrund geschieht. Auf deutsch, du kaufst dir, erbst oder kriegst sonstwie nen Grundstück am Hang, hoffst Jahre drauf das es Baugebiet wird und dann kommt so eine Gruppe und will dir verbieten dein Hanggrundstück zu bebauen  . Denn Typen hat sogar meine nicht DH fahrende Oma zur Sau gemacht. Wenn das alles nicht so ernst wäre würde ich drüber lachen.   
Was wir jetzt möchten ist nicht mehr nur eine BikerX Strecke, sondern nen richtig kleinen Park...wie der Slopestyle in Saalbach nur noch mit ner BikerX Strecke integriert.   siehe http://www.xxfreshxx.de/bike/slopestyle/

"Was in Saalbach Hinterglemm in nur zehn Tagen entstanden ist, verschlägt selbst Insidern die Sprache. »Das Team hier ist genial«, sagt Gareth, »am liebsten würde ich den ganzen Trupp mit nach Whistler nehmen. Dort ziehen sich solche Baumaßnahmen manchmal ewig hin. Aber hier haben wir kaum einen Gedanken ausgesprochen und da wurde er auch schon umgesetzt.« "

äh warum können das die Ösis in 10Tagen?

so denn


----------



## sNIp3r (23. Mai 2004)

aprillaprill schrieb:
			
		

> lol das schreibt einer der in seinem avater gefahren sucher stehen hat ... irgendwie müsst ihr die jungs auch verstehen wenn alle spots ausgereitst und langweilig werden muss halt was neues her und weil papa staat uns bikern nix gibt muss halt was illegales her ...



Ich suche meine Gefahr auf legalem Wege...

Das ist der Unterschied. Vielleicht kann man einfach mal seinen Mund aufmachen und über seine Wünsche/Vorstellungen sprechen. So könnte man so was auch auf legalem Weg aufbauen.


----------



## Rootboy (23. Mai 2004)

sNIp3r schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche meine Gefahr auf legalem Wege...
> 
> Das ist der Unterschied. Vielleicht kann man einfach mal seinen Mund aufmachen und über seine Wünsche/Vorstellungen sprechen. So könnte man so was auch auf legalem Weg aufbauen.


 ...du gehst sicher zu Nutten und suchst dir AIDS...
oder fährst mit deinem Auto gegen einem Baum, da ist die polierte Fresse gleich dabei.    vorrausgesetzt die Feuerwehr erwichst dich rechtzeitig sonst bist du leider futsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sNIp3r (23. Mai 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> ...du gehst sicher zu Nutten und suchst dir AIDS...
> oder fährst mit deinem Auto gegen einem Baum, da ist die polierte Fresse gleich dabei.    vorrausgesetzt die Feuerwehr erwichst dich rechtzeitig sonst bist du leider futsch.



Um AIDS zu suchen braucht man nicht zu einer Nutte zu gehen!

Und 340PS wollen hat auch mal ausgelotet werden. Das funktioniert auch ohne vor einen Baum zu fahren und ist auf der Nordschleife auch noch legalisiert.


----------



## Tilman (23. Mai 2004)

sNIp3r schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche meine Gefahr auf legalem Wege...
> Das ist der Unterschied. Vielleicht kann man einfach mal seinen Mund aufmachen und über seine Wünsche/Vorstellungen sprechen. So könnte man so was auch auf legalem Weg aufbauen.


@ Rootboy

Mit Verlaub, Rootboy, willst Du nur Geschrei über das Böse der Welt verbreiten oder endlich zur Sache kommen? Komm´ sNIp3R´s Aufforderung mal nach und mach´ selbst ´was. Über die anderen lästern, selber nur Forderungen stellen, aber nix auf den Weg bringen, das ist voll daneben!




			
				Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> äh warum können das die Ösis in 10Tagen?


Hast Du in Österreich mal nachgefragt, wie die zu ihrer Genehmigung oder weiß ich was gekommen sind? Oder meinst Du, das machen andere für Dich (die eMail-Adresse des Ösis wirst Du ja wohl gefunden haben, oder), nur weil Du überall herumjammerst?

Deshalb 
Hintern auf´n Schreibtischsessel, 

ran an den PC und 

ab die Mail. 

Vollzugsmeldung hier ins Forum.

Das ist ja sonst zum Eierlegen mit Dir.


----------



## Rootboy (23. Mai 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rootboy
> 
> Mit Verlaub, Rootboy, willst Du nur Geschrei über das Böse der Welt verbreiten oder endlich zur Sache kommen? Komm´ sNIp3R´s Aufforderung mal nach und mach´ selbst ´was. Über die anderen lästern, selber nur Forderungen stellen, aber nix auf den Weg bringen, das ist voll daneben!
> 
> ...



@Tillman jo ich häng mich mit 100% und nicht nur ich hinter das Projekt MTB. 
Was soll die Unterstellung? wir haben Pläne, Besichtigungstouren, Strecken ausmessen etc. alles schon hinter uns! Wir stehen wöchentlich in Kontakt mit den dafür verantwortlichen Personen...und die Kiste läuft. 
Also was soll das...
die Ösis ********n einfach auf ne Genehmigung...denk ich mal. Die haben die Idee sprechen das schnell auf der Gemeindesitzung durch und dann wird gebaut...Gegner erfahren dann davon erst hinterher....
da gabs sicherlich auch eine paar Gegner schau dir mal den HAng an   da war vorher alles noch Wiese.
Aber solche Leute werden da einfach ausgelacht.


----------



## ea3040 (23. Mai 2004)

sNIp3r schrieb:
			
		

> Um AIDS zu suchen braucht man nicht zu einer Nutte zu gehen!
> 
> Und 340PS wollen hat auch mal ausgelotet werden. Das funktioniert auch ohne vor einen Baum zu fahren und ist auf der Nordschleife auch noch legalisiert.





das bike ist also bestellt.
solange hast du schonmal n buch übers biken gelesen. hast dich in die materie eingefunden.

nur schade das du am anfang stützräder an deinem 5000 euro votec brauchst.

und es interresiert hier niemanden, das du ein gottverdammter umweltverschmutzer bist, den raubbau an der natur unterstützt.

naja toller biker. mir ja egal ich bin kein biker. ich hab nen freerider und mtb- biker will ich garnicht sein. das seid ihr ja schon. 

das was ihr seid is blöde, weil ich  was anderes mach. (begründung gleich inbegriffen, dass ich mich nicht nochmal rechtfertigen muss)+++´




ich verstehe das einfach nicht. führt ihr euch nur so auf weil das inet anonym is, habt ihr daheim nix zu melden.

kümmert euch um euren eigenen dreck



coffee.coffee.cofeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

du solltest lieber vorsichtig mit deinen äuserungen sein. die einzige die alle 2 minuten was anderes erzählt bist du. und es is ja alles anderes gemeint. oder falsch interpretiert.


----------



## merkt_p (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 

der Bericht von Mudface lässt auf eine tolle Anlage schließen. Schade, dass sowas in unserer Region nicht legal errichtet werden kann.
Da unsere Lobby nicht groß genug ist, sollte mal etwas Öffentlichkeitsarbeit  gemacht werden, wie wäre es mit einer Demo durch Forchheim, egal ob DH, FR, CC oder Marathonfahrer es geht alle was an. 

Wenn ich mir den Bericht mit den MTB Strecken am Walballa und anderswo in der Fränkischen anschaue, kommen da weitere Probleme auf uns zu. 

Ich habe vor geraumer Zeit mal einen Bericht zu Natur und Umwelt ins Netz gestellt, näheres seht Ihr hier "www.mtb-dav-nuernberg.de" in der Rubrik "Fahrtechnik". Ich denke das radeln im Wald kommt unter den Natursportarten gar nicht so schlecht weg, wenn gewisse Regeln eingehalten werden. Es muss nur entsprechend weitergegeben und eingehalten werden.

Ich kriege jedesmals das Ko**** wenn ich die Reifenspuren der Jäger bis zu Ihrem Hochstand sehe oder wenn die Waldarbeiter mal wieder im Lorenzer Reichswald "aufgeräumt" haben. Die Pseudowanderer und Schäufalatouristen mit Ihren Autos zu hunderten die Fränkische oder Hersbrucker Schweiz zu stinken, ja keinen Meter zu Fuss. Überall im Wald oder besonders auf Waldparkplätzen der Müll achtlos zwei Meter neben die Abfallbehälter geworfen wird.

Ich glaube den Jägern, Naturschützern und Wanderern ist noch nicht klar, dass die Mountainbiker nicht mehr wegzudiskutieren sind.

Wir ziehen alle an einem Strang!!

Also auf gehts

Martin


----------



## Rootboy (23. Mai 2004)

@Martin

ja genau so seh ich das auch las uns die Gunst der Stunde nutzen und lass uns EU Geld sinnvoll investieren.
Was ich komisch finde ist das die Stadt solche Aktionen nicht mit uns abspricht, aber das liegt sicher daran das es in FO noch keinen richigen Ansprechpartner für MTB gibt Verein etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Mai 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> äh warum können das die Ösis in 10Tagen?



Weil wir hier in AUT in Sachen Tourismus ein besonderes Bewilligungsverfahren haben. Das läuft so: Zuerst bauen, und dann irgendwann vielleicht bewilligen lassen.  Mit den richtigen Verbindungen und dem Tourismus als Argument für Wohlstand und Reichtum, ist das alles kein Problem.
So ein kleiner Bikepark ist ja noch ein kleines Projekt. Bei uns werden ganze Skipisten ohne Bewilligung gebaut.


----------



## Rootboy (23. Mai 2004)

jo recht habens die Ösis.

was micht traurig stimmt ist die Presse. Vorallem die NN, dennen ihr kleiner fetter mit Schäuferle vollgestopfter Reporter ist voll unhöflich und dreist, fragt mich einfach nach meinen Namen...um weiter Lügen abdrucken zu können...wir haben ihn ein exklusiv Interview angeboten das hat er gleich abgelehnt. Während die andere Lokalzeitung nicht so MTB feindlich rüberkommt und auch Interesse an der Geschichte MTB zeigt.
Also die NN ist für mich MTB unfreundlich, da steht kein einzig gutes Wort über MTB...seis im Wald oder in der fränkischen. Deswegen lieber reporter falls du mitliest. Geh zu die Weightwatchers aber schreib keinen scheiss.


----------



## Tilman (23. Mai 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> @Tillman jo ich häng mich mit 100% und nicht nur ich hinter das Projekt MTB. Was soll die Unterstellung?


Die "Unterstellung" beruht darauf, daß Du zwar hier im Thread einen Riesenwirbel machst, aber die Infos aus dem Thread nicht weiterhelfen, das Ding in Forchheim zu legalisieren oder einer Legalisierung näherzubringen.

Mir kommt das so vor, als hätte jemand nach ´zig Gesprächen mit den zuständigen (!) Stellen alle erforderlichen Pläne für ein Haus fertig, beklagt aber dann, dass es nicht zustandekommt. Er beklagt das, obwohl er vergaß, den Bauantrag einzureichen und obwohl die zuständige Behörde ohne Antrag nun mal nix entscheiden kann. 

Ausführlich beschrieben ist die Sache ja nun, aber wie wär´s, wenn es darum geht, Hilfe für das (derzeit illegale) Forchheimer Projekt zu bekommen, mal aufzulisten, was denn nun konkret bei denen beantragt ist, die für solche Entscheidungen zuständig sind  (was sagen Waldbesitzer, Bauaufsicht, ggf. Naturpark (?), Jagdpächer.....). Denn nur so bekommt man rechtlich die Füße auf  den Boden. 

Die Gegner haben nur dann etwas wirksames zu melden, wenn es die rechtlichen Bestimmungen vorsehen. Dabei geht es weder um die Mange noch die Lautsärke der Gegner. Politiker werden zwar nicht ganz um sie herumkommen, aber welcher umfangreiche Platz hier im Thread den Gegnern gewidmet wird, ist schon seltsam.

Und was die Ösis angeht, helfen Annahmen oder süffisante Ausführungen über Überrumpelungstaktiken wenig weiter, sondern eine konkteter  O-Ton  der betroffenen Kommune (oder wer da ´was zu genehmigen hat) auf die Frage, wie sie das gemacht hat. Kann ja sein, daß das bei den Ösis ganz legal gelaufen ist und es gut wäre, das konkret zu erfahren.

Oder ist es nur Sinn des Threads, daß die North-Shore-Erbauer rechtlich unbeschädigt aus der Sache ´rauskommen. Das wäre eigentlich schade um den Trail, von möglichen Schadenersatzforderungen des Waldbsitzers ganz abgesehen.


----------



## da tob (23. Mai 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> @ da tob 22.5. 18:58
> 
> Und was der Waldbesitzer z.B. dazu sagt und was die Folge wäre, wenn alle anderen Leute, die es danach drängt, im Wald ´was zu installieren, auf Gleichbehandlung bestünden (was den Bikern recht ist, ist mir billig), daran denkste nicht, oder?



lies dir erst mal genau durch was ich geschrieben hab bevor du blöde kommentare ablässt!


----------



## pefro (23. Mai 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> ...Was ich komisch finde ist das die Stadt solche Aktionen nicht mit uns abspricht, aber das liegt sicher daran das es in FO noch keinen richigen Ansprechpartner für MTB gibt Verein etc.



Wundert Dich das wirklich? Ich denke ihr macht schon 3 Jahre mit denen rum. Warum habt ihr noch keinen Verein auf die Beine gestellt? Wenn ich mir z.B. Deinen Kommentar da unten anschaue, wundert es mich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, das weder jemand von der Stadt Bock hat, sich mit Euch zu unterhalten, noch, das die Presse auf Euerer Seite steht... Der Ton macht die Musik - und solange ihr nicht in einer Position seit, in der ihr Forderungen stellen könnt, solltet ihr versuchen, mit den Verantwortlichen vernünftig und vor allem _freundlich_ zu diskutieren, sonst gehen bei denen schnell die Schotten runter, würde Dir doch auch nicht anders gehen, oder?

Gruß
Peter




> was micht traurig stimmt ist die Presse. Vorallem die NN, dennen ihr kleiner fetter mit Schäuferle vollgestopfter Reporter ist voll unhöflich und dreist.... Deswegen lieber reporter falls du mitliest. Geh zu die Weightwatchers aber schreib keinen scheiss.


----------



## Tilman (23. Mai 2004)

da tob schrieb:
			
		

> lies dir erst mal genau durch was ich geschrieben hab bevor du blöde kommentare ablässt!



Wer hier blöde Kommentare abläßt.....

Ich hab´noch mal alles genau durchgelesen (verzichte auf Schmwertzensgeld). Zu dem Thema "Gleichbehandlung" hat Du nix brauchbares geschrieben.

Und weiter?


----------



## Ratiopharm (23. Mai 2004)

"Schmwertzensgeld"


----------



## da tob (23. Mai 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hier blöde Kommentare abläßt.....
> 
> Ich hab´noch mal alles genau durchgelesen (verzichte auf Schmwertzensgeld). Zu dem Thema "Gleichbehandlung" hat Du nix brauchbares geschrieben.
> 
> Und weiter?



jaja is scho recht   . ich brauch ja wohl nix dazu schreiben wenn ich von vornherein sage ich bin dagegen und man sollte sich legale plätze suchen wo man nix kaputt macht, oder? oder was an dem satz verstehst du nicht? hab gesagt man sollte des mit naturschutz nicht so raufpushen weil trails ja wohl im vergleich am wenigsten kaputt machen! du schreibst hier einen kommentar zu meinem post der aber damit nicht wirklich zusammenhängt


----------



## mOn9oLuiD3 (23. Mai 2004)

hi an alle,
also ich muss sagen die demo gestern am abenteuerspielplatz am weigartssteig ging für die protestieren absolut in die hose! Statt ordentlich zu argumentieren
und probleme vernünftig zu bereden, werden ältere ( man sollte denken auch ein bischen erfahrener und reifer ) gleich aufmümpfig und diskkutieren nur auf einer aggressiven art. Außerdem haben einige der MTBler versucht eine vernünftige Diskussion anzufangen aber es kamen immer neue vorurteile und mutwillige behauptungen von älteren leuten zwischen das gespräch gerufen.  Also hatte es fast keinen sinn sich mit denen auseinander zu setzten. Und wer auch anfängt, 
und hängt bei einer demo gegen die bikerstrecke am weingartssteig bilder von trails auf die damit nix zu tun dann weis ich eigentlich nicht was die demo jetzt bezwecken sollte. und wenn auch das trail fahren nicht das legalste ist (außer natürlich im bikepark ) brauch nicht ein David Keltsch ( 19jähriger Demoanführer der eine satanischtische ader hat) meine er muss die ganze sache ins lächerliche ziehen. Auf eine bild wo eine trailkreuzung zu sehen war lies er verlauten " eine kreuzung ohne ampel, das ist zu gefährlich!" also wer so meint er muss was erreichen der is schon tief gesunken.
aber neija, wegen so einem muttersöhnchen der meint er muss einen auf breiten markieren lassen wir uns bikercrew aus FO nicht einschüchtern und wir kämpfen für die Strecke bis zum bitteren Ende.
Und es wird sich rausstellen ob 5 oder 25 Leute mehr Nerven haben.

RIDE OR DIE

p.s. an schönen sonntag noch an alle


----------



## Rootboy (23. Mai 2004)

hier endlich habens wir schwarz auf weiss, Reiter und Wanderer sind die wahren Trailkiller.

http://www.bike-guide.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=6199&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amelius (23. Mai 2004)

Wie wir ja alle wissen (sollten) ist der verfassungsmäßig Auftrag der Presse nicht nur reine Information, sondern der Beitrag zur Meinungsbildung....

Was ja die Forchheimer Zeitung in diesem Fall sehr eindrucksvoll geschafft hat:

Ein paar Offiziale der Forstverwaltung und/oder andere Interessenvertreter haben wegen Mountainbikern ansich und im Besonderen einen Hals und strengen bei der Zeitung einen Artikel über die jüngsten Vorkommnisse an. Oder glaubt ihr etwa, dass den Journalisten bei der Nürnberger Presse schon so langweilig ist, dass sie schon über Dinge schreiben, die sich im Forchheimer Stadtwald zutragen? (Oh, das ist jetzt aber ein böser Vorwurf, für den ich bestimmt von irgendeiner Seite jede Menge Prügel kriegen werde   )

Den erklärten MTB-Gegener ist der Artikel ohnehin willkommenes Wasser auf die Mühlen. Die lokale MTB-Gemeinde (oder wer auch immer sich dafür hält) greift das Thema dankbar auf und hat nichts anderes zu tun, als sich gegenseitig mit Vorwürfen zu bombardieren.

Wie wärs, wenn wir stattdessen den (die) Artikel zum Anlass nehmen würden und mal positv auf uns aufmerksam zu machen?

Ein paar ganz gute Vorschläge gab´s ja dazu schon....


----------



## Mudface (24. Mai 2004)

Die drei Trails waren allesamt nicht sehr, streckenmässig gibt es am TG und der Veste sicherlich mehr. Es lag auch kein Müll herum (Flaschen, Dosen, Tetrapacks, Zigarretenschachteln) , im Gegensatz zum Loch an der Veste oder dem Wanderweg oben am Zaun vom TG. Der Standort wurde gewählt, weil die Jungs nicht mehr auf dem Wanderweg fahren und dem damit verbundenen Ärger aus dem Weg gehen wollten. Außerdem ist man als Jungendlicher und mit einem 16kg+ Freerider verkehrsmäßig etwas eingeschränkt. Zabo und Veste liegen auch direkt an der Ortschaft. Bis auf die Nägel ist man mit der Natur schonender umgegangen als die Waldarbeiter. Ein Naturschutzgebietschild ist mir nicht aufgefallen, es schien Wirtschaftswald zu sein. Trotz allem, es wurde illegal gebaut, den Besitzer/Pächter stört das Ganze und Schaden ist natürlich auch vorhanden. 

Wieso die Schreiber sich hier immernoch so elendig im Ton vergreifen kapier ich nicht, es trägt überhaupt nichts zur Sache bei und Information enthält das Geschreibsel auch nicht.

@Tyrolens
Die Fotos hätte ich gern geschossen. Leider wurde mir meine Kamera Anfang des Jahres aus meinem Wagen entwendet. Ersatz wird wohl erst nächsten Monat beschafft. Die Demonstranten haben Fotos, ob die im Netz stehen weiß ich nicht.
Die Trail Besichtigung war eine reine Privatsache ohne Förster und Offizielle,
als wir bei der Demo eintrafen, waren genannte Personen auch nicht anwesend. Der Tatbestand auf dem Trail und der Gegenstand der Demo sind eigentlich komplett verschiedene Dinge, der Förster hätte auf der Protestveranstaltung auch nichts zu Suchen gehabt.

@Armelius
Die NN ist ein Lokalblatt und hat nur Glück, daß Nürnberg größer als Forchheim ist und dem Verlag noch ein paar andere Blätter angehören. Es wurde auch schon ein Bericht über das Meraluna Festival in Hildesheim abgedruckt, dort findet jedes Jahr ein OpenAir statt, auf dem sich 15.000 - 20.000 Gothics treffen.

@Kutas
Ich wollte Dir nur mitteilen, daß Du mir die Verwendung Deines Namens in meinem ersten Posting nicht übelnehmen sollst, es war nicht böse gemeint, sollte aber eigentlich bei allen den Wecker klingeln lassen.

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## jola (24. Mai 2004)

So, hier gibt es den offiziellen Artikel der NN zur Demo am Wochenende. Und das wir MTBler darin nicht so besonders gut wegkommen wundert mich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. Man muss sich ja nurmal die Kommentare von Rootboy bzgl. des Reporters durchlesen.

Und hier noch der Bericht aus dem Fränkischen Tag.


----------



## merkt_p (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo, wie ich sehe habt Ihr die Sache ja ins rollen gebracht.

Ich drücke den Verantwortlichen die Daume und "eine ruhige Hand", dass bald eine Strecke zustande kommt.

Viele Grüsse aus Nürnberg

Martin


----------



## Tilman (24. Mai 2004)

Kopie v. Mail-Leserbrief heute 24.5.2004 10:12 an NN Red. Forchheim




> In Ihrem Beitrag über Mountain Biker in Forchheim (Lieber auf die Strecke verzichten, NN 24.5.2004) schreiben Sie Derweil haben die BMX-Fans schon selbst Fakten geschaffen - die NN berichteten. Und sich strafbar gemacht. Dazu bleibt anzumerken, daß  - selbst wenn etwas offensichtlich erscheinen mag -  hierzulande immer noch die Gerichte, nicht die Presse, entscheiden, ob sich jemand strafbar gemacht hat oder nicht.
> 
> MfG
> 
> ...



Der Leserbrief dient allerdings nicht dazu, Leute aufzufordern, nun illegal weiterzumachen. Es kann aber andererseits nicht sein, daß die Presse sich hier öffentlich zum Richter macht.


----------



## Caligula3 (24. Mai 2004)

"Wir sind zur Infoveranstaltung gekommen um einiges richtig zu stellen, so *Koch*. Zusammen mit den betroffenen Bürgern diskutierten die Jugendlichen über Alternativlösungen. Von der illegal gebauten Strecke im Wald *distanzieren sich beide*. Leider gäbe es auch immer *schwarze Schafe*, die die Biker in Verruf bringen würden.
" Quelle FT 24.05.04

Joo Koch, dann stell mal schön alles richtig! 
Kann mich gut erinnern, daste schön im Burker Wald am Buddeln warst!


----------



## ea3040 (24. Mai 2004)

Caligula3 schrieb:
			
		

> "Wir sind zur Infoveranstaltung gekommen um einiges richtig zu stellen, so *Koch*. Zusammen mit den betroffenen Bürgern diskutierten die Jugendlichen über Alternativlösungen. Von der illegal gebauten Strecke im Wald *distanzieren sich beide*. Leider gäbe es auch immer *schwarze Schafe*, die die Biker in Verruf bringen würden.
> " Quelle FT 24.05.04
> 
> Joo Koch, dann stell mal schön alles richtig!
> Kann mich gut erinnern, daste schön im Burker Wald am Buddeln warst!




na dann pass mal auf das nicht der schwarze mann zu dir kommt und dir das antut was du die ganze zeit willst.


irgendwie scheinst du nicht zu blicken das die strecke null mit den illegal errichteten strecken im wald zu tun hat.

pass lieber auf das dich nicht mal n jäger erschiest wennste mit schwarzen mantel im wald rummrennst du waldwichtel.

ich krieg immer angsgt wenn ich dich im wald sehe


----------



## Caligula3 (24. Mai 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> na dann pass mal auf das nicht der schwarze mann zu dir kommt und dir das antut was du die ganze zeit willst.
> 
> 
> irgendwie scheinst du nicht zu blicken das die strecke null mit den illegal errichteten strecken im wald zu tun hat.
> ...



Sag mal, kann das sein, dass Du manches net blickst?

Hab weder mit den einen noch mit den anderen zu tun! 

Finds nur ärmlich, wenn sich welche hinstellen und profilieren, die als erstes dort selbst geschaufelt und gebaut haben und hinterher von nix wissen wollen bzw. anderen den schwarzen Peter in die Schuhe schieben!

Sowas nennt man schizophren! 
Für Euch vielleicht verständlicher  im Volksmund genannt als "gespaltene Persönlichkeit"! So nennt man Personen die krankhaft bedingt zwei Persönlichkeiten in sich tragen und die eine von der anderen nichts weiss!

Wenns nicht so ist, würd ich mal sagen, trägt einer hier ganz schön dicke Lügengeschichten auf!


----------



## ea3040 (24. Mai 2004)

hier geht es doch nicht mehr darum wer recht hat oder nicht

oder darum die schuld abzuwälzen.

wer die presse am stärksten beeinflusst hat gewonnen.

wenn da steht die mtb sind ganz lieb und net hat der großteil der bevölkerung keine einwände,

wird aber ein tatbestand mit dem anderen vermischt. sind alle mittel legitim,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rootboy (24. Mai 2004)

Caligula3 schrieb:
			
		

> "Wir sind zur Infoveranstaltung gekommen um einiges richtig zu stellen, so *Koch*. Zusammen mit den betroffenen Bürgern diskutierten die Jugendlichen über Alternativlösungen. Von der illegal gebauten Strecke im Wald *distanzieren sich beide*. Leider gäbe es auch immer *schwarze Schafe*, die die Biker in Verruf bringen würden.
> " Quelle FT 24.05.04
> 
> Joo Koch, dann stell mal schön alles richtig!
> Kann mich gut erinnern, daste schön im Burker Wald am Buddeln warst!





@ Tillmann vielen DANK so ein Leserbrief tut echt not, danke nochmals das hätten wir nicht von dir erwartet...thx


----------



## Caligula3 (24. Mai 2004)

EAdingsda,

klar, die Grundbesitzlobby ist seit dem Mittelalter stark.

Das Thema MTB und Wanderer, Jäger usw wirds in 10Jahren noch geben!

Kann mich erinnern, vor einigen Jahren Artikel in der bike gelesen zu haben, mit in Kopfhöhe gespannte Drähte, in Jeeps verfolgende Jäger usw.

Ich selbst hab im Chiemgau nen Stacheldraht in Kopfhöhe zwischen  zwei Pfosten entdeckt, da wennst runterkachelst, bist platt!

Mein Vater hat (als Wanderer) selbst letzte Woche auf dem off. MTB Trail in Heiligenstadt einen extra in den Weg gelegten Baumstamm  vom Weg geräumt!

Nur bringt es uns insgesamt nicht weiter, wenn man einerseits auf diese Lobby rumschimpft, aber selbst Mist baut!

Zumindest sollte man dazu stehen, das würde wahre Größe zeigen.

Hab bisher noch nichts dazu gelesen, ob sich die Verursacher nun off. dazu bekennt haben oder nicht!


Wenn ja, könnt ich mir vorstellen, die Idee von Mudface mit dem THW zu verfolgen, und evt. nen Kontakt zum Forchheimer THW herzustellen. Ob die gewillt sind, bliebe abzuklären!
Könnt mir auch vorstellen, dass einige hier aus dem Forum bereitwillig wären, und nen Nachmittag das Zeug zu beseitigen. Obs rechtlich möglich wäre, müsste ebenfalls geklärt werden.

Da wird wohl die Stadt verdienen wollen, 10000EUR sind ja nen Wort!


----------



## Caligula3 (24. Mai 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es wenn du kleiner Wicht, dich mit mir in einer halben Stunde also um 15.30 am Abenteuer triffst um dir deine Schläge abzuholen???
> Hast du Zeit, hast du Lust oder bist du nur so ein feiger Typ der nur im Inet die Fresse aufkriegt und sich daheim von seiner Mama immer schlagen lässt.
> Ich fragt mich eh, bei den Demonstranten haben die Eltern wahrscheinlich die Nachgeburt grossgezogen...oder die haben dich aus nen Haufen ........ geformt und zur Taufe geschickt.
> 
> so denn lern erstmal Radfahren bevor du in einem MTB Forum irgendwelche unqualifizierten Kommentare ablässt.



Joo, so eine Reaktion hab ich erwartet! Unqualifiziert, niveaulos und pubertär!

Kennst mich nicht, aber erstmal drauf los! Im Gegensatz dazu kenn ich einige von Euch gut genug!


----------



## Wast (24. Mai 2004)

Hi, 

muss mich heut mal wieder zu Wort melden, denn:

1. Haltet doch mal zusammen. Denn, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, sitzen wir ALLE im gleichen Boot. D.H. wenn Wege gesperrt werden geht auch mich das was an, OK???

2. Endlich mal eine gute und sinnvolle Studie die da die BSN veröffentlicht hat. Komisch, warum mir das schon vorher klar war, wohl nur, da ich es auch GESEHEN habe, wie u.a. Wanderer mit dem Wald umgehen.

3. Auch unsere lieben und nützlichen Forstbeamten müssen sich mal den schwarzen Peter im Bezug auf UMWELTZERSTÖRUNG zuschieben lassen, denn wenn ich SEHE, was IHR mit manchen Wegen und Flächen anstellt, könnt IHR mir nicht erzählen, ich würde mit meinem 14Kilo Hobel die Umwelt zerstören!!!

4. Dieses Thema wird unnötig aufgeplustert, denn wer beschwert sich denn über die zigtausend AUTOS die über die Straße fahren, wofür zigtausend Kilometer WALD, WIESEN, NATURSCHUTZGEBIETE gerodet, plangemacht und zubetoniert und zugeteert wurden?!?!?

Ich z.B. habe KEIN Auto. Falls ich mal eines brauche, überlegen ich mir es sehr gut ob ich es wirklich brauche. Z.B. fahre ich die 30 Kilometer (einfach) nach Hause mit dem Rad - egal mit oder ohne Gepäck. Wenn mit, dann halt mit Gepäcktaschen und Rucksack, da wird das Radl auch schon mal gut 30 oder 40 Kilo schwerer wenn man Getränke, Essen, Klamotten... mitnehmen muss. Ja und, ich tue auch was für meine Gesundheit!!!

Sorry, aber jetzt muss es raus:

Das Getue mancher PISSNELKEN stinkt zum Himmel!!!!

Will hier keine Namen nennen, aber es sind auch Politiker, Privatleute ... gemeint, die meinen sie wären was besseres und dabei fahren sie zum Semmelholen!!! mit dem AUTO. Was geht denn in dieser SCH... Welt ab? Drehen jetzt alle durch oder was???

Also noch mal sorry und ENTSCHULDIGUNG an alle, die ich damit gemeint habe!!! Aber es musste raus, es zerreißt mich nämlich grad auf meinem Stuhl!

MFG 
Wast


----------



## Hobbytommy (24. Mai 2004)

Bin der meinung gerade wir Biker sollten auf die Natur achten und nich dafür sorgen das nochmehr Bäume zerstört werde.

Habe mit einen Kumpel vor ein paar wochen auch schon so´nen bischen angefangen als wir jedoch nach einer woche zwangspause witermachen wollten, war nix mehr da,als ich dan die näschten Tage da wieder vorbei kam stellte ich fest das sich der Förster oder so gezielt in der Gegend aufhilt.
Schei.......
Bin nun darbei einen neuen Platz zu suchen und klappere die gegend ab auf der suche nach einen bauern der nen Stück Feld übrig hat (Einige felder liegen meist 1 oder 2 Jahre Brach zur ezholung)
Mit etwas verhandlungstaktik läßt sich da vieleicht etwas *kleines  *  hochziehen.
Dabei solte man beachten NIX ist umsonst !!! und Eine Hand wäscht die andere!!!

MFG aus Berlin/Lichtenrade
PS. suche Biker in der Ecke


----------



## Tilman (24. Mai 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> ...... danke nochmals das hätten wir nicht von dir erwartet...



Warum nicht? Glaub´ mir, man kommt mit weniger Hektik und gezielten Maßnahmen besser weiter als mit Geschrei, Mutmaßungen und ohne konkretes Ziel. Drum bin ich ja so dahinter her, was denn nun konket bei Euch abgeht (weiß ich immer noch nicht), damit man zu Potte kommt.

Mit dem verbalen Getöse, das hier einige Leute im Thread loslassen, kommt Ihr zu keinem Meter Trail mehr als vorher, was rechtlich gesehen heißt *NULL*. Das kann´s ja wohl nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rootboy (24. Mai 2004)

Caligula3 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, kann das sein, dass Du manches net blickst?
> 
> Hab weder mit den einen noch mit den anderen zu tun!
> 
> ...



was textest du hier rum??? machst einen auf wichtig und tust Leute wie den Koch etc. schlecht reden weil sie mal nen Spaten in der Hand gehabt haben.
Diese Leute bewegen  was im  Bereich MTB, er ist es der zur Stadt rennt und sich darum kümmert das was legales zu Stande kommt. 
Im Gegensatz zu dir...du kannst nur Mist posten und was interresiert mich dein Papa? Sowas ist selbstverständlich.
DU BRINGST UNS KEINEN CM WEITER...geh heim zu Papa.

Und ich will dich doch gar nicht kennen, warum auch, hab ich was von dir? Dein erster eindruck reicht ja schon...anmelden und LEute schlecht machen.
JA und wo ist dein Prob? Mein Gott bin ich halt niveaulos und unqualifiziert in deinen Augen. Damit kann ich bestens leben.

So und wenn du kein Feigling bist dann treff dich mitm Koch und sags in von Auge in Auge und net Feige übers NET.
schau mich an ich beleidige dich übers Netz, würde mich gerne aber mit dir treffen damit ich dir das auch direkt ins Gesicht sagen kann...das ist halt der Unterschied...

Was hinter den Kulissen abgeht bleibt euch allen verborgen. Und wir werden auch nichts rausrücken, nur soviel Feige ist keiner von uns und jeder von uns steht dazu was er getan hat.
und ja ne permanente CC Strecke am Weingartsteig wäre doch ganz cool, so das wir unsere schwarzen Freunde auch weiterhin im Auge behalten können


----------



## ea3040 (24. Mai 2004)

was so ein kleiner trail doch so auslösen kann.

es streiten sich die leute die überhaupt gar keine ahnung haben, was so in fo abläuft. 

währe keine legale strecke am abenteurspielplatz beantragt worden. hätte kk höchstens einen 6 zeiler unter sonstiges gegeben.

die kk aktion wird in der presse und den köpfen der bevölkerung in einen topf gesteckt. 

diese dikussion bei uns im forum wird von den gegnern der mtbiker zum gefundenen fressen. also sind aktionen von coffee und co eigentlich kontraproduktiv.

ich würde mich echt freuen wenn der umgangston und die fakten hier nicht vermischt werden. wieso kommt die zeitung auf einmal von kk auf die legale strecke mit demo und co.

ich würd mich über ne legale strecke echt freuen. so wie viele hier.
is mir schon klar das ein 15 jähriger sich nicht auf einer ebene mit einem 30 jährigen stellen kann in der ausdrucksweise. 

eine ruhige und sachliche diskussion währe echt mal angebracht. 

bike on oder pizzaessen on. 

macht was ihr wollt. 

nur schade das die falschen leute hier so viel zu sagen haben. oder denken das dies so ist


----------



## Caligula3 (24. Mai 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> die kk aktion wird in der presse und den köpfen der bevölkerung in einen topf gesteckt.
> ....
> diese dikussion bei uns im forum wird von den gegnern der mtbiker zum gefundenen fressen. also sind aktionen von coffee und co eigentlich kontraproduktiv.
> 
> ...


tja, EA3040 gut erkannt! das ist im leben leider häufig so, dass Sachen vermischt werden!

Kontraproduktiv ist einzig allein der illegale Bau von KK. Ohne ihn gäbe es das alles hier nicht! Das ist doch klar!


Rootboy: jetzt bleib mal sachlich und ruhig, austicken kannst woanders!

Wie feige man über jemanden herziehen kann hat Herr Koch persönlich selbst in diesem Forum gezeigt!

Im übrigen wollte ich erst gar nicht hier posten, aber nachdem ich heute den Bericht im FT gelesen habe....

Mist verzapfen, und dann hinstellen als hätte man gar nichts damit zu tun! 

Das ist ärmlich und feige!

ums nochmal klarzustellen, ich finde KK absolut nicht schlimm, hab ich früher nicht getan und heute nicht (bis auf abgeholzte Bäume und Nägel darin)

Das sowas von der Presse, Lobbyisten, Politik und Medien ausgeschlachtet wird ist doch klar! 
Wenn die Verursacher wenigstens dazu stehen würden und sich verpflichtet hätten, das Ganze schnell zu beseitigen, wäre auch das alles nicht so hochgekocht!

Und das ist das, was an Vorwurf vorbringe! 
Schliessliche leidet letztlich jeder MTB´ler darunter, ob jung oder alt, ob CC oder KK, ist doch letztlich egal, hauptsache Stollenreifen.
Der Ruf von uns wird dadurch nicht besser, im Gegenteil, dadurch werden erst recht nun diejenigen bestätigt, die bisher meinten im Recht zu sein!

Nee CC, KK Strecke(n) wie auch immer in Fo wäre wirklich was, schliesslich haben wir hier ein Top Gebiet vor der Haustüre!

Und denkt mal über meinen Vorschlag nach!


----------



## Rootboy (24. Mai 2004)

@ caligula3 ...so klingt das doch schon besser.

das die ganze Sache so aufgepusht wurde liegt einzig und allein an der Presse.
Die Anzeige kam nicht vom Forst, nicht von Jägern etc. nein erst seit die Presse davon Wind bekommen hat musste anscheinend die Stadt handeln.
die einzige Zeitung die sich drum bemüht die wahrheit zu schreiben ist eh der FT, NN bitte in die Papiertonne


----------



## Mudface (25. Mai 2004)

Fragt sich doch nur wer den Reportern die Info über KK gesteckt hat, beim Joggen sind die wohl kaum darüber gestolpert.

@Rootboy
Wie lang nach dem Trouble mit dem Förster hat es denn gedauert bis der Zeitungsbericht erschienen ist? Bzw. wie lang hat es gedauert bis der Förster sich an den Bürgermeister gewendet hat? Bis der Bgm. dann die Anzeige erstattete?

Grüße, Mudface


----------



## dubbel (25. Mai 2004)

zitat aus dem bike-forum: 


> 04.07.2002, 13:40 Uhr
> 
> elvis
> wenn ihr euch benehmt wir die axt im wald, fliegt ihr über kurz oder lang von den trails, ihr penner.   und siehe da: alle gucken groß
> ...


----------



## amelius (25. Mai 2004)

Mudface schrieb:
			
		

> @Armelius
> Die NN ist ein Lokalblatt und hat nur Glück, daß Nürnberg größer als Forchheim ist und dem Verlag noch ein paar andere Blätter angehören. Es wurde auch schon ein Bericht über das Meraluna Festival in Hildesheim abgedruckt, dort findet jedes Jahr ein OpenAir statt, auf dem sich 15.000 - 20.000 Gothics treffen.



@mudface
Versteh nicht ganz, was Du damit sagen willst....

Soviel Widerstand, wie sich bei dem Thema "MTB und Forchheim" abzeichnet kannst Du aber sicher davon ausgehen, dass sie die MTB-Gegner erfolgreich der Presse bedient haben. Es ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich, dass der Kontakt über irgendeine öffentliche Stelle läuft - denn die haben normalerweise schon einen warmen Draht zur örtlichen Presse - man kennt sich einfach - und arrangiert sich auch.

Nach meiner Meinung wäre es an der Zeit, dass sich die MTB-Gemeinde in diesem Fall des gleichen Informationskanals bedient. Themen gäbe es ja wohl genügend:

 - Eine Aufräumaktion im Wald (unterstützt vom THW)
 - ein Artikel über die Studie (die in der Bike-Guide stand)
 - Eine öffentlichkeitswirksame Veranstaltung mit Wanderern und Bikern

@Martin: 
Gäbe es da nicht über den DAV Möglichkeiten - Kontakte zur Presse - oder weiter Ideen.

Wie wäre es, die DIMB einzuspannen?


----------



## Caligula3 (25. Mai 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> @ caligula3 ...so klingt das doch schon besser....




Eben, geht doch!  

Was mich halt wirklich wundert, dass der Trial solange unendeckt blieb! Ist nicht gerade positiv für den Förster! Auch wenn er ne Menge Wald zu bearbeiten hat, aber da kann das Stück Wald denen auch nicht sehr am Herzen liegen!

Tja, die Presse, aber der FT ist auch nicht besser, sind halt Provinzblättchen!
Hauptsache die Feuerwehrleute mit bestandener Pfg aus dem letzten 5Seelenkaff und die Omi mit 97 wird mit dem Landrat beim GebHändeschütteln abgebildet. Von richtigem Journalismus hat das wenig zu tun!

Hat jemand von Euch mal die richtigen Bike Medien kontaktiert?

Ich meine, da steckt halt ne Lobby dahinter (wer den Stanciu von der bike kennt, weis was ich meine!) und auch ne gewisse Macht. 

Sach nur, Überschrift in der bike "Stadt verbietet Mountainbiken" oder so ähnlich! Wäre halt dann sogar überregional! Ob damit der Touriverband der Stadt das dann so gerne sieht? (keine Touri, keine Kohle)

Grüsse

Übrigens, der TARAN ist doch schon längst in Pension geschickt worden, was der da sich noch profilieren muss???


----------



## amelius (25. Mai 2004)

Caligula3 schrieb:
			
		

> Sach nur, Überschrift in der bike "Stadt verbietet Mountainbiken" oder so ähnlich! Wäre halt dann sogar überregional! Ob damit der Touriverband der Stadt das dann so gerne sieht? (keine Touri, keine Kohle)



Gute Idee!! Ich glaube nämlich auch, dass der Touriverband "Fränkische Schweiz" nicht so gerne negative Schlagzeilen über eine DER Bikeregionen in Deutschland lesen möchte....

Es gibt doch bestimmt Leute mit Kontakten????


----------



## Caligula3 (25. Mai 2004)

amelius schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Nach meiner Meinung wäre es an der Zeit, dass sich die MTB-Gemeinde in diesem Fall des gleichen Informationskanals bedient. Themen gäbe es ja wohl genügend:
> 
> ...



Eben, nehmt doch einfach den Gegnern den Wind  aus den Segeln,

heisst sich dazu zu bekennen, Reue zu zeigen (kann sogar die Strafe abwenden oder mildern), verpflichten den KK aufzuräumen, ja sogar ein Bäumchen (Baumschulen in Effeltrich gibts genug die eins übrig haben) für abgesägten Bäume pflanzen!

Und dann das Ganze entsprechend publik machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caligula3 (25. Mai 2004)

amelius schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee!! Ich glaube nämlich auch, dass der Touriverband "Fränkische Schweiz" nicht so gerne negative Schlagzeilen über eine DER Bikeregionen in Deutschland lesen möchte....
> 
> Es gibt doch bestimmt *Leute mit Kontakten*????



 

Ob der sich aber an mich noch erinnert?? Versuch wärs aber wert! Aber dazu gehört der erste Schritt! 

Müsste noch abgeklärt werden, ob man so einfach KK aufräumen dürfte!
Wenn ich sowas lese, 10000EUR für die Beseitigung, da will sich die Stadt gesund stossen (Scherzle)
Aber das zahlen irgendwann die Verursacher!

Leute, schafft endlich hier mal Fakten, damit man handeln kann!


----------



## ea3040 (25. Mai 2004)

also es wurde bereits mit der ausführenden gewalt gesprochen.

dort wurde sich auf eine ortsbegehung zur feststellung der realen schäden geeinigt

mehr kann bis jetzt noch nicht zur klärung beigetragen werden.


----------



## Tilman (25. Mai 2004)

Caligula3 schrieb:
			
		

> Sach nur, Überschrift in der bike "Stadt verbietet Mountainbiken" oder so ähnlich! Wäre halt dann sogar überregional! Ob damit der Touriverband der Stadt das dann so gerne sieht? (keine Touri, keine Kohle)


Nix gegen BIKE, aber welcher der Entscheidungsträger in Forchheim liest die?

Und dann haut die Stadt (und hätte damit auch noch recht) als Antwort wohlmöglich lokalpresse-leserwirksam die Überschrift "Stadt läßt Schwarzbau beseitigen" raus. Was dann? Öffentliche Schadenfreude zuhauf!




			
				amelius schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es, die DIMB einzuspannen?


Zunächst die aktuelle Rechtslage klären. Dann ist die Lösung des Problems zu diskutieren, wie man zu einem brauchbaren Trail kommt.

Deshalb Schluss mit Lustig. Gebraucht wird - und das sofort - eine lückenlose (!) Dokumentation (wer hat also wo was wann genau (!) gemacht?), Katasterplan etc.? Also ´ran an die Tastatur.

Ich hab´ zum Beispiel auch schon vor einiger Zeit unter Angabe der Naturpark-URL gefragt, ob der Naturpark betroffen sein könnte, der dann nämlich mitzureden hätte. Gekommen ist nichts. 




			
				Caligula3 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, schafft endlich hier mal Fakten, damit man handeln kann!


Erst mal die vorhandenen Fakten sortieren (s.o.), sonst wird das nur noch unübersichtlicher. 

Vielleicht schreibt mir mal einer unter [email protected], wer denn in Forchheim nun der offizielle Biker-Ansprechpartner ist. Es kann ja wohl nicht sein, daß vor Ort keiner für das weitere Vorgehen der Biker verantwortlich ist.

Nun bin ich mal neugierig, ob sich endlich was konstruktives tut.

DIMB-Mitgliedsanträge unter http://www.dimb.de/html/formular.html

Tilman (Rechtsreferent DIMB)


----------



## Rootboy (25. Mai 2004)

ja Tillmann in Forchheim gibt es soweit ich weiss keinen richtigen Ansprechpartner...es gibt einen der die EU Gelder verwaltet um damit im Rahmen einer Aktion unsere Gegend atraktiver zumachen und auch neue MTB Strecken auszuschildern. Leider hat noch niemand von uns mit dem zustÃ¤ndigen Herren gesprochen. Unsere Ansprechpartner sind der OB und der Chef vom Gartenbauamt. Damit fahren wir denke ich ziemlich gut und die Herren stehen auch hinter ihrem Wort.
Ein Fehler unserer Seits wahr das noch keine Verein gegrÃ¼ndet ist bzw. wir uns einen Ã¶rtlichen Verien angeschlossen haben, nein wir waren nicht faul wir sind nur zu sehr damit beschÃ¤ftigt gewesen legal ein GrundstÃ¼ck zu bekommen. Das mit dem Verein muss aber defintiv noch dieses Jahr Ã¼ber die BÃ¼hne gehen....denn nur mit einem erfolgreichen Verein bekommt man auch die nÃ¶tige Lobby. Siehe BSB Bayreuth, Team Bayer Landshut etc.
Der Verein soll auch nicht nur den DDD Sektor bedienen sondern auch alle anderen MTB Sparten. Coming soon  
Nur sind die StÃ¤rkste Lobby bei uns sind halt die DDDler und deswegen erst ne TrainingsmÃ¶glichkeit und dann der Verein.
Wegen der illegalen Trails muss man noch ein bischen Geduld haben, die Sache wird sich aber bereinigen und die Stadt muss diese sicherlich auch nicht abbauen...momentaner Stand der Dinge die Biker werden selbst unter Aufsicht Hand anlegen und die Trails zerlegen.

@Mudface ich vermute die Sache ist so abgelaufen das Stadtratssitzung war zu der auch der Hr. Taran kam und die Fotos prÃ¤sentierte. Die unwissenden Leute waren natÃ¼rlich geschockt und die Presse hatte ein gefundenes Fressen. Nachdem die beiden Berichte in der Zeitung waren musste der Pressesprecher natÃ¼rlich handeln...ist ja klar lÃ¤sst du sowas durchgehen hÃ¤tte man 1000 Nachmacher und der Forst somit ein Problem.

@caligula komm schliess dich uns an wir kÃ¶nnen immer fÃ¤hige Leute gebrauchen, denn nur so kommen wir zu einer Bahn.

und ja ich denke die 1500â¬ bekommt dann wahrscheinlich auch keiner, obwohl gleich am ersten Tag 3leute bei der Polizei angerufen haben  
gut das die Jungs deren Namen nicht erfahren haben, noch nicht


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (25. Mai 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> zitat aus dem bike-forum:
> 04.07.2002, 13:40 Uhr
> 
> elvis
> ...



Den Text versteh ich nicht. Klar ist, dass sie nicht einfach im Wald rumbauen dürfen wie sie wollen. Aber wieso die Behauptung mit dem Müll und den Omas? Die Jungs haben doch alle selbst gesagt, dass sie keinen Müll machen und den Track auch gebaut haben um ihre Ruhe zu haben...

Ich mein da kann ich die Leute verstehn, mir gehts auch aufn Zeiger dauernd von Wanderern dumm angemacht zu werden - z.B. man klingelt sich die Finger wund und die Leute juckt es nicht und sie laufen stattdessen einfach so weiter. Ich mein auf nem Singletrail versteh ich das, aber nicht aufm nem 5m breiten Forstweg - ich fahr ja auch nicht auf ner 3 spurigen Autobahn zusammen mit 2 Kumpels mit unseren 45PS Autos nebeneinander mit 90km/h her. Oder klingelt man wie n blöder, die Leute gehn irgendwann zur Seite und meinen dann ganz frech "man kann auch klingeln" - das versteh ich wenn jmd in 30m entfernung schnell mal klingelt, aber nicht wenn ich dauerklingelnd angefahren komme. Kumpel und ich waren schon ernsthaft am überlegen uns mal so ne Drucklufttröte ans Bike zu schrauben... war uns aber doch zu gefährlich, nicht das ne Oma nen Herzinfakt kommt.

Cya


----------



## Tilman (25. Mai 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> in Forchheim gibt es soweit ich weiss keinen richtigen Ansprechpartner...



Ich hab ´nicht nach jemandem gefragt, der bei der Stadt zuständig ist (das ist leicht ´rauszubekommen), sondern nach einem verbindlichen Ansprechpartner bei den Bikern (mit dem man z.B. per Mail mal einen Termin zu Ortsbesichtigen u.a. vereinbaren kann).


----------



## dubbel (27. Mai 2004)

PuRpLeDeViL schrieb:
			
		

> Den Text versteh ich nicht.


das kann ich mir vorstellen. 
deshalb hab ich ja auch die interessanten stellen fett gemacht. und da geht's nicht um müll.


----------



## Rootboy (29. Mai 2004)

da:

Forchheim. 63 Bäume kaputt, an die 20 000 Euro Schaden: das ist die vorläufige Bilanz der illegal im Forchheimer Stadtwald bei Buckenhofen errichteten Strecke für Mountainbikes. Wie berichtet, haben städtische Arbeiter eine etwa 3,5 Kilometer lange Holzbahn abseits der Wege angelegt.

so ich glaube die Täter sind entlarft  

ich finds mehr als traurig 20000 Schaden 3,5km. ich glaub die Presse war selbst noch nicht oben im Wald.


----------



## Hamster1 (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo erstmal!
Also dann leg ich mal los was ich hier zusagen hab:
1. Caligula3 du bist der größte Volltrottel in der Welt und dein Zwillingsbruder gehört da auch dazu und dein tolles Bild in der Zeitung kannste die sonst wohin stecken. Weil du bist gerade der der was sagen brauch weil du rennst doch im Wald rum in schwarzen Kutten mit deinem Bruder udn sonstigen Leuten und deinen Ninja-Schwertern. Ach und wie schaaaade dass dein Computer laden DATA-Coverage nicht mehr lebt, mein herzlichstes Beileid. ach und du hälst dich wohl für sehr intelligent nur weil du caligula heist nicht nur du weist was es heist mit diesem Römer und Ceasar scheiss kennen sich auch mehr leute aus! So das reicht erst mal!
2. Und zweitens die Zeitung übertreibt voll also glaubt nicht alles was in der Zeitung steht!

Und p3-rida und Mongoluide und Rootboy ihr wisst scho wer ich bin und der p3-rida weis es bestimmt ganz sicher denk ich mir mal so!  

Also servus euer Hamster1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutas (29. Mai 2004)

wer bist du denn?

gruß ich


----------



## Hamster1 (29. Mai 2004)

hi!
Wer ich bin brauch keiner wissen nur die die mich kennen wissen wer ich bin und des was ich geschrieben hab ist richtig so wie es dort steht!

cYa Hamster1


----------



## dubbel (30. Mai 2004)

bitte weitermachen!


----------



## Caligula3 (30. Mai 2004)

Hamster1 schrieb:
			
		

> ..1. Caligula3 du bist der größte Volltrottel in der Welt und dein Zwillingsbruder gehört da auch dazu und dein tolles Bild in der Zeitung kannste die sonst wohin stecken. Weil du bist gerade der der was sagen brauch weil du rennst doch im Wald rum in schwarzen Kutten mit deinem Bruder udn sonstigen Leuten und deinen Ninja-Schwertern. Ach und wie schaaaade dass dein Computer laden DATA-Coverage nicht mehr lebt, mein herzlichstes Beileid. ach und du hälst dich wohl für sehr intelligent nur weil du caligula heist nicht nur du weist was es heist mit diesem Römer und Ceasar scheiss kennen sich auch mehr leute aus! So das reicht erst mal!
> ...



@Hamster1, der grösste Volltrottel bist anscheinend DU! Erstens beleidigst Du hier Leute, die DU NICHT kennst, zweitens hältst DU noch mich für jemanden der ICH NICHT bin! Hast es jetzt geblickt? 
Dass Ihr Probs mit dieser "herr der Ringe" Anhänger oder Schwarzkitteln habt, ist EUER Prob, damit hab ich nix zu tun! IST DAS NU KLAR??
Wenn ich es mir richtig überlege, war ich das letzte Mal im Burker Wald vor ca. 6-8 Jahren unterwegs!
Also Nullblicker, Schnauze halten!

Ums Mal in EURER Sprache zu sagen, ne normale gesittete Sprache versteht IHR anscheinend nicht deutlich genug!


----------



## Caligula3 (30. Mai 2004)

Hamster1 schrieb:
			
		

> hi!
> Wer ich bin brauch keiner wissen nur die die mich kennen wissen wer ich bin und des was ich geschrieben hab ist richtig so wie es dort steht!
> 
> cYa Hamster1



Was nachweislich nicht stimmt! Wenn man nichts blickt, sollte man lieber seinen Mund halten!


----------



## Caligula3 (30. Mai 2004)

Übrigens, um mal bei den Fakten zu bleiben, 

zu den im Zeitungsartikel vom 29.05 im FT angeg. Kosten von über 12000 EUR kommen nun wohl noch die Kosten für den Hubschraubereinsatz heute morgen dazu!

Wie ich heute morgen um 800 Uhr feststellen musste, hat die Forchheimer Polizei wohl einen Hubschrauber der  bay. Hubschrauberstaffel angefordert. Entweder um die Aussmasse zu ersehen und zu dokumentieren oder um den Herrn OB Stumpf übers Gebiet zu fliegen (sind jez nur reine Vermutungen)

Auf jeden Fall schwebte er mit zwei kurzen Zwischenlandungen (um wohl Personen aufzunehmen bzw abzusetzen) bei der PI FO ca. ne knappe Stunde über dem Burker Wald. Mit Anflug von Roth aus, werden da sicher knapp 2 Stunden berechnet werden. Wird sicherlich keine billiger Spass!

Was ich persönlich schon wieder als Witz empfinde, dass man wegen dem Trail so einen finanziellen Aufwand betreibt, der je nach Möglichkeit der Regressnehmung auf die Verursacher wohl dem Steuerzahler aufgelegt wird.
Man kann ne Sache auf aufbauschen ohne Ende!

Da schlägt die Staatsmacht mal wieder in vollem Umfang zu!

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamster1 (30. Mai 2004)

Ach Caligula halt einfach die Fresse, du hast doch eh von null ne Ahnung und du bist der Keltsch der spasst der auch in der Zeitung war und der mit den schwarzen Kutten und nen Zwillingsbruder hast du auch. Weil ich den Ausschnitt nehmich hier liegen habe. Also halt bloß die Fresse du Vollspassti!
Und deine "klugen" Kommentare kannste dir sparen!

cYa Hamster1


----------



## Caligula3 (30. Mai 2004)

Hamster1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Caligula halt einfach die Fresse, du hast doch eh von null ne Ahnung und du bist der Keltsch der spasst der auch in der Zeitung war und der mit den schwarzen Kutten und nen Zwillingsbruder hast du auch. Weil ich den Ausschnitt nehmich hier liegen habe. Also halt bloß die Fresse du Vollspassti!
> Und deine "klugen" Kommentare kannste dir sparen!
> 
> cYa Hamster1



Manche Leute blickens, manche nicht! Du gehörst definitiv zu den Nullblickern!
Und zu den primitiven sowieso, Dein begrenztes Sprachniveau zeigt das deutlich auf!

Lies die PM!


----------



## Tilman (31. Mai 2004)

@ Hamster1



			
				Hamster1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Caligula halt einfach die Fresse, du hast doch eh von null ne Ahnung und du bist der Keltsch der spasst der auch in der Zeitung war und der mit den schwarzen Kutten und nen Zwillingsbruder hast du auch. Weil ich den Ausschnitt nehmich hier liegen habe. Also halt bloß die Fresse du Vollspassti! Und deine "klugen" Kommentare kannste dir sparen!



Und bringen Deine Kommentare und Geheimniskämereien, also nicht nur der hier zitierte, das Problem, wie Biker in Forchheim zu einem NorthShore Trail kommen, einer Lösung näher? Geht es hier um ein Ratespiel, wer wen kennt nund deshalb weiß, wer wer ist?

NEIN und nochmal NEIN!

Wenn Du so genau weißt, wer wer ist, dann sprich ihn doch mal direkt an. Zu feige?


----------



## PrimeX (31. Mai 2004)

Hi,

sollten sich die "Täter" nicht mal überlegen den NS vielleicht ab zubauen und auf einem legalen Gelände wieder aufzubauen? Das wäre wohl besser, als alles in destruktiver Art und Weise zu zerlegen....


----------



## knusperjochen (31. Mai 2004)

PrimeX schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> sollten sich die "Täter" nicht mal überlegen den NS vielleicht ab zubauen und auf einem legalen Gelände wieder aufzubauen? Das wäre wohl besser, als alles in destruktiver Art und Weise zu zerlegen....


Der erste, aber leider auch einzigste sinnvolle Vorschlag hier...


----------



## AgentOrange (31. Mai 2004)

hatten mal einen ganz ähnlichen Zeitungsartikel, wir wurden aber nie gefasst.
Die Schadenhöge war damals wohl auch so um die 15000  . Nun haben wir legal gebaut, weil sich die möglichkeit geboten hat ! Ansonsten würde ich aber immer wieder auch illegal schaufeln gehen , weil ich es net einsehe mich für nen paar meter strecke durch den Behördendschungel kämpfen zu müssen !

Gruß


----------



## Coffee (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo alle,

danke Mudface für die Infos zu der Begehung. Bilder wärden natürlich Top gewesen. Für die, die es noch nicht live gesehen haben.

@ tillmann,

danke auch für Deine Unterstützung und Deinen Einsatz und die Tipps. Leider scheint es nur  so, das auch das die BEtroffenen nicht annehmen und umsetzen wollen ;-(

@ rootboy & co

schade das der Ton hier immernoch dermaßen unter der Gürtellinie ist. Ich hätte mir gewünscht das es anderst wird. Leider sind aber gerade die Fronten von eurer Seite aus so verhärtet.

Mich würde interessieren ob die Betroffenen sich schon it dem Förster usw. in Verbindung gesetzt haben um die Sache ruhig zu lösen? Also den Trial abzubauen usw..

Danke grüße coffee


----------



## Tilman (1. Juni 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Leider scheint es nur  so, das auch das die Betroffenen nicht annehmen und umsetzen wollen


Ja, das ist tatsächlich die entscheidende Frage. Wollen die Leute nun einen legalen Trail haben oder nicht? 

Wenn sie wollen, warum vergeuden die Biker dann ihre Zeit, indem sie sich  gegenseitig in die Pfanne hauen? Diese Zeit könnten sie sich doch viel besser in die Legalsierung der Strecke investieren, oder?

Ich glaub´ aber langsam, daß die Leute gegen alles Holz, das nicht Baum ist, eine Allergie haben. Was es da nicht alles gibt, Schreibtische, Papier, Bleistifte, Stühle,........, bürokratische Holzköppe, wobei ich für eine Allergie gegen letztgenannte ja noch Verständnis aufbringen könnte, für den Rest aber nicht, wenn es ´was bringt. 




			
				AgentOrange schrieb:
			
		

> .......würde ich aber immer wieder auch illegal schaufeln gehen, weil ich es net einsehe mich für nen paar meter strecke durch den Behördendschungel kämpfen zu müssen !


Heldenhaft, heldenhaft!!! Aber spätestens, wenn Dich jemand mit dem Auto plättet, weil er gar nicht fahren kann, der sich aber doch wegen der paar Kilometer Fahrstrecke nicht extra durch den Behördendschungel wegen des Führerscheins kämpfen wollte, wirst Du Dir überlegen, was los wäre, wenn jedem legal oder illegal egal wäre.

Total verrückt, so etwas!


----------



## PrimeX (1. Juni 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Heldenhaft, heldenhaft!!! Aber spätestens, wenn Dich jemand mit dem Auto plättet, weil er gar nicht fahren kann, der sich aber doch wegen der paar Kilometer Fahrstrecke nicht extra durch den Behördendschungel wegen des Führerscheins kämpfen wollte, wirst Du Dir überlegen, was los wäre, wenn jedem legal oder illegal egal wäre.
> 
> Total verrückt, so etwas!




Das war ein absolut unqualifizierter und unpassender Kommentar. Das eine hat mit dem anderen überhaupt nichts zu tun, falls du es selber noch nicht gemerkt hast. Der Führerschein ist ein gesetzlich festgelegter Schritt. Das Bauen im Wald zufälligerweise nicht und ist auch nur selten offiziell anerkannt. 

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich die meisten von euch "Kameradenferkel" nicht. Ihr fahrt genauso gerne Fahrrad wie die Erbauer von Kleinkanada und diejenigen die sont noch im Wald bauen. Der Unterschied ist, dass ihr solche Trails nicht benötigt oder sie einfach mitbenutzt. Auf jeden Fall sehe ich euer Problem nicht, wenn jemand Spass am bauen hat und sich im Wald etwas sucht. Ich baue auch im Wald, habe aber jeddoch den Förster vorher um ein Einverständnis gebeten. Und wieso regt ihr euch so über Sportskameraden auf? Der Wald wiurd viel schlimmer durch andere in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Da sind z.B. Forstarbeiter, die Müll im Wald lassen, die mit ihren fetten Maschinen durch den Wald ziehen. Dann sind da Pferde, die die ganze Wege kapput machen. Die Forstwirtschaft verlangt das Roden von Waldgebieten. 

Im Endeffekt solltet ihr euch mal bei einer Bürgerinitiative blicken lassen um solche Art der Zerstöhrung zu stoppen, anstatt euch über so "kleine Fische" auf zuregen, die angeblich unseren Sport in Mitleidenschaft ziehen.


----------



## Tilman (2. Juni 2004)

PrimeX schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ein absolut unqualifizierter und unpassender Kommentar. Das eine hat mit dem anderen überhaupt nichts zu tun, falls du es selber noch nicht gemerkt hast. Der Führerschein ist ein gesetzlich festgelegter Schritt. Das Bauen im Wald zufälligerweise nicht und ist auch nur selten offiziell anerkannt.



Das Bauen im Wald zufälligerwiese nicht? Wie das? Der Führerschein ist ein gesetzlich festgelegter Schritt, das Bauen im Wald zufälligerweise auch. Wer bauen will, braucht eine Baugenehmigung, wer autofahren will, einen Führerschein. Was ist an dem Vergleich unqualifiziert?

Interessant an der Sache ist aber vielmehr, daß sich hier Leute offensichtlich konsequent weigern, mit den hierfür vorgesehenen rechtlichen Mitteln eine Baugenehmigung (und was man sonst so braucht) zustandezubringen und stattdessen in epischer Breite um den heißen Brei herumreden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (2. Juni 2004)

PrimeX schrieb:
			
		

> Das war ein absolut unqualifizierter und unpassender Kommentar. Das eine hat mit dem anderen überhaupt nichts zu tun, falls du es selber noch nicht gemerkt hast. Der Führerschein ist ein gesetzlich festgelegter Schritt. Das Bauen im Wald zufälligerweise nicht und ist auch nur selten offiziell anerkannt.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich die meisten von euch "Kameradenferkel" nicht. Ihr fahrt genauso gerne Fahrrad wie die Erbauer von Kleinkanada und diejenigen die sont noch im Wald bauen. Der Unterschied ist, dass ihr solche Trails nicht benötigt oder sie einfach mitbenutzt. Auf jeden Fall sehe ich euer Problem nicht, wenn jemand Spass am bauen hat und sich im Wald etwas sucht. Ich baue auch im Wald, habe aber jeddoch den Förster vorher um ein Einverständnis gebeten. Und wieso regt ihr euch so über Sportskameraden auf? Der Wald wiurd viel schlimmer durch andere in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Da sind z.B. Forstarbeiter, die Müll im Wald lassen, die mit ihren fetten Maschinen durch den Wald ziehen. Dann sind da Pferde, die die ganze Wege kapput machen. Die Forstwirtschaft verlangt das Roden von Waldgebieten.
> 
> Im Endeffekt solltet ihr euch mal bei einer Bürgerinitiative blicken lassen um solche Art der Zerstöhrung zu stoppen, anstatt euch über so "kleine Fische" auf zuregen, die angeblich unseren Sport in Mitleidenschaft ziehen.




grunz grunz ;-) danke für das kompliment.  Das gebe ich gerne zurück. denn wen die interessen von den erbeuern ebenso rücksichtslos und die schuld dann auf alle ausfällt, sind es diejenigen, die es illegal, unerlaubt bauen, die den anderen gegenübern nicht fair sind. und das alles hat nunal nichts mit den waldarbeitern zu tun, wie oder was diese im wald machen, können wir wohl alle garnicht richtig beurteilen. diese leute machen ihren job. und die aneisung irgendwelche bäume zu fällen oder einen wald zu roden oder sonstwas im wald zu bearbeiten kommt hier von oben. und ist keine willkür. wenn aber jemand nerlaubt bäume fällt und eine spielwiese in einen fremden wald baut ist das nicht legal sondern unerlaubt. und ich finde das mindeste ist es dann, das die betroffenen auch dafür gerade stehen. die ausreden sie hätten sich seit jahren um eine genehmigung gekümmerst, ist für mich keinerlei entschuldigung für das heimliche erbaue einer illegalen strecke. und ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft das das eine bewilligung irgendeiner strecke nun fördert!!!! im gegenteil. mit der aktion ist das ziel noch viel mehr nach hinten gerückt. und zieht kritik auf den mtb sport allgemein.

ich fahre auch im wald. aber ich befahre lediglich eben ausgeschilderte strecken. wenn ich hopsen und springen will, fahre ich in einen bikepark.

anstatt aber wirlich etwas in die hand zu nehmen, werden hier laufend nur ausflüchte und ausreden gesucht. ausserdem ständig auf dem "ich fahr besser als du" rumgeritten. für mich ist es nicht wichtig wie viel oder gut einer fährt. hier geht es um etwas ganz anderes. was scheinbar aber leider nciht gesehen werden will.

stattdessen kommen nur wüste drohungen, beschimpfungen,unangebrachte ausdrucksweise. überlegt euch mal ob das der sache hilft.

grüße coffee


----------



## merkt_p (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo Coffee,

Deine Meinung in Ehren aber wir betreiben den Radsport Umweltverträglich, d.h. WIR WOLLEN AUF DAS AUTO VERZICHTEN!! ich glaube die Umwelt verträgt ein paar Nägel in den Bäumen besser als die Autofahrerei. Was nützt mir in Forchheim ein Bikepark in was weiss ich wo. Außerdem glaube ich, die "Hopser" und "Springer" haben altersbedingt noch gar keinen Führerschein.

Eine Trainigsmöglichkeit muss in der Nähe sein um Umweltverträglich zu sein!!

Weitere Bemühungen um eine legale Strecke sind nur anzuraten.

Viel Grüsse Martin


----------



## Coffee (2. Juni 2004)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Coffee,
> 
> Deine Meinung in Ehren aber wir betreiben den Radsport Umweltverträglich, d.h. WIR WOLLEN AUF DAS AUTO VERZICHTEN!! ich glaube die Umwelt verträgt ein paar Nägel in den Bäumen besser als die Autofahrerei. Was nützt mir in Forchheim ein Bikepark in was weiss ich wo. Außerdem glaube ich, die "Hopser" und "Springer" haben altersbedingt noch gar keinen Führerschein.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre Rad des sportes und des Spaßes wegen. Mein Auto benötige ich beruflich. Zum Bäcker laufe ich ;-)

die mehrzahl von den erbauern, ist bereits über 18 und haben sicher den füherschein. und können so problemlos einen bikepark erreichen. wenn sie nur wollen. mir scheint aber das hier einiges verwechselt wird. denn jetzt wird die sache wohl arg am eigentlichen thema vorbei ;-(

ich bin nach wie vor für den einsatz für legale strecken. du scheinst da was missverstanden zu haben. ich habe lediglich geschrieben, das das verhalten (illegaler bau und dann nicht im falle eines falles dazu stehen bzw abhilfe zu schaffen) eher hinderlich sein wird.

grüße coffee


----------



## PrimeX (2. Juni 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> grunz grunz ;-) danke für das kompliment.  Das gebe ich gerne zurück. denn wen die interessen von den erbeuern ebenso rücksichtslos und die schuld dann auf alle ausfällt, sind es diejenigen, die es illegal, unerlaubt bauen, die den anderen gegenübern nicht fair sind. und das alles hat nunal nichts mit den waldarbeitern zu tun, wie oder was diese im wald machen, können wir wohl alle garnicht richtig beurteilen. diese leute machen ihren job. und die aneisung irgendwelche bäume zu fällen oder einen wald zu roden oder sonstwas im wald zu bearbeiten kommt hier von oben. und ist keine willkür. wenn aber jemand nerlaubt bäume fällt und eine spielwiese in einen fremden wald baut ist das nicht legal sondern unerlaubt. und ich finde das mindeste ist es dann, das die betroffenen auch dafür gerade stehen. die ausreden sie hätten sich seit jahren um eine genehmigung gekümmerst, ist für mich keinerlei entschuldigung für das heimliche erbaue einer illegalen strecke. und ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft das das eine bewilligung irgendeiner strecke nun fördert!!!! im gegenteil. mit der aktion ist das ziel noch viel mehr nach hinten gerückt. und zieht kritik auf den mtb sport allgemein.




Hi Coffee,

Du hast schon recht, dass die Anweisungen bei Waldarbeitern von oben kommen. Aber ich unterstelle den Obrigkeiten einfach mal eine Stümperarbeit, die sich überhaupt nicht um die Umwelt scheren, sondern nur auf Profit aus sind.

Bäumefällen finde ich auch nicht sonderlich gut, jedoch wenn das einmal "sein muss" dann ist meinetwegen ok, solange der Baum nicht 100m hoch ist und 100 Jahre alt ist. So etwas sollte man aber immer vermeiden!

Ich übrigends keine Schimpfwörter benutzt, außer das Kameradenferkel.


----------



## merkt_p (2. Juni 2004)

Hi Coffee,

is mir nur so aufgefallen und ich wollte mal wieder meinen Senf dazugeben.

Viele Grüsse Martin


----------



## Tilman (2. Juni 2004)

PrimeX schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast schon recht, dass die Anweisungen bei Waldarbeitern von oben kommen. Aber ich unterstelle den Obrigkeiten einfach mal eine Stümperarbeit, die sich überhaupt nicht um die Umwelt scheren, sondern nur auf Profit aus sind.



ALso, 

wer anderen Stümperarbeit vorwirft, sollte nun endlich mal in Sachen Streckengenehmigung beweisen, daß er nicht selber Stümperarbeit unterstützt. Denn es ist Stümperarbeit, wenn sich die beteiligten Leute gegenseitig anmachen und anderweitig unterhaltsam, aber uneffektiv ihre Zeit totschlagen. 

Letztendlich ist es egal, ob aus einer Sache nix wird, weil Leute nur auf Profit aus sind oder weil Leute sich ihre Eitelkeiten bewahren wollen.


----------



## Coffee (3. Juni 2004)

@ tilmann,

ich bekomme immer mehr das gefühl, als wollen sie garkeine hilfe, weilsie viel liebr etwas verbotenes und illegales tun wollen. macht ja mehr spaß so ;-(

grüße coffee


----------



## Wolli (3. Juni 2004)

dieser thread ist die ausgeburt deutscher spießbürgerlichkeit...

...und widert mich an


----------



## Mudface (3. Juni 2004)

Hier noch mal der Link auf den von Rootboy zitierten FT-Artikel:

http://www.fraenkischer-tag.de/nachrichten/index.php?MappeCID=l95rpdvclsfw8k558xktp

Die Zahlen sind ein Witz und erinnern mich kräftig an die Pressemeldungen aus dem Irak-Krieg. Leichen zählt man erst wenn die Personen tot sind, bei Bäumen würde ich das nicht anders machen.

Der Hubschraubereinsatz  bringt höchstens in Hinsicht auf die Entdeckung der fehlenden 3 km Holzkonstrukte etwas, zur Ortsbesichtigung schwingt man lieber seine Hufe in den Wald, die Nägel in den Bäumen sieht man aus 20 m Höhe nicht.  Im schlimmsten Fall hätte der Verkehrhubschrauber 5 Minuten seine Runden gedreht. Vielleicht muß  demnächst der ganze Wald abgehackt werden , damit man noch etwas mehr findet?

Bezüglich Fotos:
In ganz Forchheim scheint niemand eine Knipse zu besitzen.  Ich habe keine Kamera mehr, in meinen Wagen wurde eingebrochen, die Polizei hat sich nicht für die Sicherung der Fingerabdrücke und den zurückgelassenen Schraubenzieher interessiert. Ermittelt wurde dann natürlich nichts, aber sicherlich ganz viel Papier geschrieben. 


Und tschüß, Mudface


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zombie025 (4. Juni 2004)

Mudface schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch mal der Link auf den von Rootboy zitierten FT-Artikel:
> 
> http://www.fraenkischer-tag.de/nachrichten/index.php?MappeCID=l95rpdvclsfw8k558xktp
> [...] Mudface


Zur Sache selbst wurde ja schon genug gesagt, da muss ich mich u.a. auch in unkenntnis der wahren Sachlage nicht auch noch äußern, aber dieser Artikel ist ja wohl ein Witz...


			
				Fränkischer Tag schrieb:
			
		

> Wie berichtet, haben städtische Arbeiter eine etwa 3,5 Kilometer lange Holzbahn abseits der Wege angelegt.[...]


Aha, die warens also...  



			
				Fränkischer Tag schrieb:
			
		

> 63 Bäume kaputt, an die 20 000 Euro Schaden [...]
> Oberförster Alexander Taran hat bei der Schadensermittlung günstig gerechnet und kommt unterm Strich auf 12 664,80 Euro


 Naja, 8TE sind ja nun wirklich Peanuts... grad mal 36% weniger...



			
				Bouleavardblatt schrieb:
			
		

> 22 Bäume haben die Täter ganz umgehauen, 41 weitere [...]


 Na wenigstens rechnen können sie, aber woher diese wissen wollen, dass wirklich 41 Bäume absterben werden???
Schade, dass hier von keiner Seite stichhaltige und nachprüfbare Fakten auf den Tisch gelegt werden...


----------



## PrimeX (4. Juni 2004)

Wolli schrieb:
			
		

> dieser thread ist die ausgeburt deutscher spießbürgerlichkeit...
> 
> ...und widert mich an




Geht mir genauso.

Und das was in dem Zeitungsartikel geschrieben wurde find ich noch mehr zum kotzen und beweißt mir, dass manche Förster und Forstarbeiter einfach nur Versager sind. Wenn man Nägel in Bäume haut sterben die nciht ab, so ein Schwachsinn. Das ist echt das dämlichste, was ich seit langem gehört habe. Schade nur, dass man diese "Förstern" ihre Inkompetenz nicht direkt ins Gesicht sagen kann. 

Aber ich würde sagen alles kein Wunder, denn in einem CDU/CSU dominierten Bundesland mit Schwachmaten, Dummschwätzer und inkompetente Konservative in Form von Politikern kann nichts anderes rauskommen.


----------



## jola (4. Juni 2004)

@Wolli, @PrimeX:

Ist es denn eurer Meinung nach spießbürgerlich wenn man es als falsch ansieht einfach so fremdes Eigentum zu zerstören?
Ich möchte mal wissen wie ihr reagieren würdet wenn in eurem Garten einfach ne Horde MTBler anfangen würden von Baum zu Baum Holzbretter zu nageln und das Blumenbeet als Sprungschanze umzubudeln. Nur weil um den Wald kein Zaun gespannt ist und nicht jeden Tag jemand von Baum zu Baum rennt kann man dort noch lange nicht machen was man will. Und wenn man es doch macht und schließlich erwischt wird so sollte man genügend Mumm in den Knochen haben zu seinen Taten zu stehen, sich beim Eigentümer/Geschädigten zu entschuldigen und anzubieten die Sache wiedergutzumachen. Aber stattdessen wird dann auf den Förstern und den Waldarbeitern herumgetrampelt, versucht den Politikern die Schuld hinzuschieben, weil sie nicht in "der Lage" sind sowas zu genehmigen oder einfach nur jedwede sachliche Stellungnahme vermieden und dafür lieber wüste Beschimpfungen gepostet.
Und ihr scheint eines zu vergessen: es ist nunmal (u.a.) die Arbeit der Förster und Waldarbeiter eine Teil des Wirtschaftswaldes abzuholzen. Dafür braucht es auch Rückestraßen und dafür muß auch mit schwerem Gerät in den Wald gefahren werden. Dies nun allerdings als Gegenargument zu bringen, dass die Leute ja auch nicht besser sind und ebenfalls den Wald und die Natur zerstören ist schlichtweg unüberlegt. Denn sie verdienen damit nunmal ihren Lebensunterhalt und forsten an anderer Stelle auch dementsprechend wieder auf, haben diese Arbeit gelernt und sind auf diesem Gebiet garantiert kompetenter als so mancher "Ein-Nagel-im-Baum-bringt-ihn-noch-lange-nicht-um"-Verfechter.


----------



## Coffee (4. Juni 2004)

@ jola, 

ich denke es ist fast sinnlos hier weiter zu diskutieren. dennsie wollen garnciht verstehen um was es geht. ihnen ist es lieber zwei lager aufzumachen und permanent wüst zu beschimpfen. wie weit sie damit in ihrem witeren leben kommen, stelle ich mal dahin. für mich haben sich betreffende personen bereits selbst disqualifiziert.


grüße coffee


----------



## ea3040 (4. Juni 2004)

coffe for presidenten frau


du unterteilst doch hier selber.

in schlau und nicht schlau.  


ich hab meine eigene meinung.

wer von euch war mit der polizei im wald. du oder ich,


wer hat nen plan von der sache. du oder ich

willst du hier einen auf schlau machen. 

förderst aber mit deinem rennradshit die unterteilung in verschiedene lager,

wie beim auto die ferrarifahrer


haltet euch doch bitte raus ihr deutschen spießbürger,


ja ich hab was in wald gebaut.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


super du megafrau

ruf halt bei der polizei an und melde mich. 

ich bin schuldig, ja ich war auch dabei


druck das aus und brings nach forchheim zur polizei


----------



## Ratiopharm (4. Juni 2004)

Schade, dass es euch so leicht gemacht wird von einigen der bösen Buben und ihren Beschimpfungen. Mal ein paar Ansätze zur sinnvollen Überlegungen:

a) wart ihr denn schon da und habt euch die Lage vor Ort angeguckt?

b) wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass ein kleiner Schreiberling bei einer noch viel kleineren Lokalzeitung unfrieserte Fakten publiziert ohne die Sache für seine CSU-Stammleserschaft aufzubauschen?

c) habt ihr schonmal, z.B. ein Auto angemeldet? Steht die Bearbeitungsgebühr in irgendeiner Weise in einem angemessenen Verhältnis zur geleisteten Arbeit (sprich: 5min in den PC eintippen)? Nein? Auf die gleiche Weise wurde wahrscheinlich auch der Sachschaden/Arbeitszeit zum Entfernen berechnet...

d) "Ein-Nagel-im-Baum-bringt-ihn-noch-lange-nicht-um" siehe Publikation der Uni Hohenheim

e) es könnte ja auch sein, dass der Northshore nicht dem reinem Zerstörungswillen der Erbauer entsprungen ist, sondern vielleicht Aufgrund mangelnder Angebote in der Region enstand


Neben den gefällten Bäumen sind nämlich auch das die Aufreger, die das Ganze hier so spießbürgerlich machen:

- der feste Glaube an die Lokalpresse
- der feste Glaube an die Kompetenz der Behörden
- der feste Glaube an die Kompetenz der Lokalpolitiker
- die Selbstbeweihräucherung der Pseudo-Moral
- die Ankündigung zu Beginn des Threats die Täter verraten zu wollen und später sagen "wir wollten nie in zwei Lager spalten" Hallo?!?! Wie billig ist das denn? Man muss nicht Psychologie studieren um vorauszusehen, dass das zu Agressionen bei den Betroffenen führen wird.

Ach was rede ich eigentlich, ich bin euch ja wahrscheinlich auch zu inkompetent und komme im weiteren Leben nicht mehr weit. Ich bin ja sozusagen vom rechten Pfad abgekommen. Moralisch minderwertig. Ein Alien in Franken. Hach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PrimeX (4. Juni 2004)

Ratiopharm schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass es euch so leicht gemacht wird von einigen der bösen Buben und ihren Beschimpfungen. Mal ein paar Ansätze zur sinnvollen Überlegungen:
> 
> a) wart ihr denn schon da und habt euch die Lage vor Ort angeguckt?
> 
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!

@Jola

Ich sage nichts gegen Arbeiter, die sich ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen. Und es wird hier nicht den Forstarbeitern in die Schuhe geschoben. Das Makel geht ganz klar an die Politiker, die durch die kaotische deutsche Bürokratie mitlerweile fast gar nichts mehr auf die Reihe bekommen. Alles ist aus irgendeinem Grund durch irgendwelche Meinungen von irgendwelchen Leuten mit irgendwelchen Auffassungen festgelegt. Dadurch haben gerade die Freizeitsportler (WIR ALLE) schlechte Karten. Ich warte nur noch auf den Augenblick, wenn kein Gesetz mehr zustande kommt, weil alles aus irgendeinem Grund gesetzlich beschränkt ist.


----------



## jola (4. Juni 2004)

Ratiopharm schrieb:
			
		

> a) wart ihr denn schon da und habt euch die Lage vor Ort angeguckt?



Nein, ich war noch nicht dort, wieso auch. Das die Sache mit den 3,5 km völlig übertrieben ist war mir von vornherein klar. Man sollte/darf das Geschriebene in den Zeitungen halt nicht so ernst nehmen. Fakt ist aber, dass es eine illegale Strecke gibt. Ob die nun 350m oder 3,5km lang ist spielt letztendlich nur beim entstandenen Schaden (nein, es werden mit Sicherheit auch keine 20.000 sein) eine Rolle.




> b) wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass ein kleiner Schreiberling bei einer noch viel kleineren Lokalzeitung unfrieserte Fakten publiziert ohne die Sache für seine CSU-Stammleserschaft aufzubauschen?



Das diese "Schreiberlinge" sicherlich nicht den gleichen Schreibstil wie ein Redakteur der Süddeutschen verwenden dürfte wohl jedem klar sein. Allerdings denken sich die Leute die Länge der Strecke, den entstandenen Schaden, die Zahl der gefällten Bäume usw. auch nicht selbst aus sondern verlassen sich halt auf ihre Informanten. Daraus aber gleich eine Hetzschrift für die "CSU-Stammleserschaft" machen zu wollen ist schon übertrieben. Sowohl FT wie auch NN sind meiner Meinung nach gute Zeitungen um über regionale Themen auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben. 




> c) habt ihr schonmal, z.B. ein Auto angemeldet? Steht die Bearbeitungsgebühr in irgendeiner Weise in einem angemessenen Verhältnis zur geleisteten Arbeit (sprich: 5min in den PC eintippen)? Nein? Auf die gleiche Weise wurde wahrscheinlich auch der Sachschaden/Arbeitszeit zum Entfernen berechnet...



Schon wieder eine Aussage, bei der die Hintergründe nicht bedacht wurde. Sicherlich ist die Anmeldegebühr für 5 Minuten Arbeit auf den ersten Blick unverschämt hoch. Aber schließlich steckt dahinter auch eine Menge Logistik, Verwaltungsaufwand, Entwicklung für die eingesetzte Software, Personalkosten ....




> d) "Ein-Nagel-im-Baum-bringt-ihn-noch-lange-nicht-um" siehe Publikation der Uni Hohenheim



Warum wusste ich nur das dieses Argument hier auftaucht.  Den Baum selbst mag der Nagel vielleicht nicht umbringen. Seiner ursprünglichen Verwendung als Rohstoff für Möbel oder Ähnliches kann er aber nicht mehr zugeführt werden. Damit wurde jahrelanges Wachstum innerhalb von wenigen Hammerschlägen kaputt gemacht.




> e) es könnte ja auch sein, dass der Northshore nicht dem reinem Zerstörungswillen der Erbauer entsprungen ist, sondern vielleicht Aufgrund mangelnder Angebote in der Region enstand



Das hat hier glaub ich auch niemand unterstellt. Keiner hat behauptet das die Erbauer aus Zerstörungswillen gehandelt haben. Sicherlich ist es schade, dass es keine/wenige legalen Möglichkeiten gibt seine Sportart auszuüben. Aber es kann doch nicht angehen, das jeder Sportler der keine Möglichkeit findet sein Hobby in der Region auszuüben anfängt sich seinen eigenen Trainigsplatz auf fremden Grund und Boden zu bauen.


----------



## Ratiopharm (4. Juni 2004)

jola schrieb:
			
		

> Seiner ursprünglichen Verwendung als Rohstoff für Möbel oder Ähnliches kann er aber nicht mehr zugeführt werden. Damit wurde jahrelanges Wachstum innerhalb von wenigen Hammerschlägen kaputt gemacht.



Gut, damit dürfte dann die scheinheilige Sorge um die Gesundheit der Bäume endlich vom Tisch sein. Es geht nur um wirtschaftliche Interessen. Schön, dass es mal jemand so deutlich sagt.




			
				jola schrieb:
			
		

> Daraus aber gleich eine Hetzschrift für die "CSU-Stammleserschaft" machen zu wollen ist schon übertrieben. Sowohl FT wie auch NN sind meiner Meinung nach gute Zeitungen um über regionale Themen auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben.



Für mich gehört es ehrlichgesagt nicht zum Stil einer guten Tageszeitung, vollkommene Übertreibungen zu veröffentlichen (die du ja auch für wahrscheinlich hälst:" Das die Sache mit den 3,5 km völlig übertrieben ist war mir von vornherein klar","nein, es werden mit Sicherheit auch keine 20.000? sein"). 

Eine "Hetzschrift" möchte ich den Artikel auch nicht nennen, aber er spielt doch gewissen Interessengruppen auffällig in die Tasche. Die Nachfrage regelt das Angebot. Ist das wirklich OK, so zu übertreiben? Grade in einer meinungsbildenden Funktion sollte man mit der Wahrheit doch genauer Umgehen.




			
				jola schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder eine Aussage, bei der die Hintergründe nicht bedacht wurde. Sicherlich ist die Anmeldegebühr für 5 Minuten Arbeit auf den ersten Blick unverschämt hoch. Aber schließlich steckt dahinter auch eine Menge Logistik, Verwaltungsaufwand, Entwicklung für die eingesetzte Software, Personalkosten ....



Das sollte auch nur eine Metapher sein. Die Effektivität, mit der solche Einrichtungen betrieben werden ist doch recht gering. Hier dann mit Personalkosten, etc. zu jonglieren, ist schlicht unfair. Ich wundere mich auch nicht über die Kosten einer KFZ-Anmeldung, wenn ich sehe, dass zwischen jedem Kunden (nennen wie es lieber: Störenfried) erst einmal 10 Minuten Pause gemacht werden. Die Hintergründe sind bedacht und rechnet man die Anzahl der KFZ-Anmeldungen und Gebühren zusammen, dann müsste mir während der Wartezeit eigentlich eine junge Dame im Bikini den Rücken massieren...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Juni 2004)

jola schrieb:
			
		

> Den Baum selbst mag der Nagel vielleicht nicht umbringen. Seiner ursprünglichen Verwendung als Rohstoff für Möbel oder Ähnliches kann er aber nicht mehr zugeführt werden. Damit wurde jahrelanges Wachstum innerhalb von wenigen Hammerschlägen kaputt gemacht.




Das ist ein ganz wichtiger Punkt. Es geht hier hauptsächlich um wirtschaftl. Interessen. Kein Baum wird durch eingeschlagene Nägel sterben. Auch wenn deren 50 eingeschlagen werden. Jeder, der bei dieser Geschichte mit Naturschutz kommt, lebt in einer Phantasiewelt, in der noch Elfen und Waldgeister den Forst bewohnen.
Außerdem wurde das Holz ja nicht unbrauchbar, sondern "nur" im Wert gemindert. Als Möbelholz mag es zwar unbrauchbar sein, aber als Bauholz oder als Rohstoff für Leimbinder eignet es sich ohne Zweifel. 

Diese im Artikel offen an den Tag gelegte Naturschutz Attidüde kotzt mich einfach an. Das ist doch die reinste Heuchelei.


----------



## Coffee (5. Juni 2004)

@ ea3040,

du kannst gerne am nächsten freitag zum Pizzaplauder kommen. ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir uns vielleicht mal live austauschen könnten. ;-) termin, ort und zeit stehen im frankenforum. du weisst wo. wenn du nciht der jenige bist, der in klassen aufteilt, dann komm einfach. ich teile nicht auf. ich fahre ja selbst in jedem bereich ;-) aber du scheinst was gegen leute zu haben die auch rennrad fahren. du solltest dir das nächste mal genau überlegen was du schreibst.


grüße bis freitag dann


coffee


----------



## Rootboy (5. Juni 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ ea3040,
> 
> du kannst gerne am nächsten freitag zum Pizzaplauder kommen. ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir uns vielleicht mal live austauschen könnten. ;-) termin, ort und zeit stehen im frankenforum. du weisst wo. wenn du nciht der jenige bist, der in klassen aufteilt, dann komm einfach. ich teile nicht auf. ich fahre ja selbst in jedem bereich ;-) aber du scheinst was gegen leute zu haben die auch rennrad fahren. du solltest dir das nächste mal genau überlegen was du schreibst.
> 
> ...


ich weiss ja net ob der ea3040 kommt, ich sicherlich nicht.
Was soll ich mit eucht den besprechen? Das die Pizza gut ist? das der Trail cool ist und voll die schöne Gegend ist? das mein neues Fahrrad von Cannondale ist oder das die blöden Asis aus FO den Ruf der "MTB" kaputt machen??? häääää  
Der einzige der denn Mumm hatte nach Forchheim zukommen und sich ein Bild von der Sache machen war MUDFACE  ...euch fetten Calzone`s wurde auch ein Termin angeboten! Leider hat sich von euch keiner gemeldet und somit weisst du auch gar nicht um was es geht.

@jola...nein eigentum beschädigen ist nicht ok, aber die Ausgeburt der deutschen "Spiessbürgerlichkeit" bist du  
ich erklär dir auch gerne warum, du kommst hier frisch rein, hast noch nie nen sinnvollen Kommentar hierabgelassen...also völliger Newbie. 
Und dann liest du wie jeden früh deine Tageszeitung, erfährst von den Shores und freust dich das  die Erbauer was auf den Sack kriegen. Und denkst dann noch cool wenn ich ja von sonst nichts nen Plan hab ist der Thread ein Superthema zum einstand im Frankenforum.
für mich bist du eh ein kleiner ********r...der unseren Sport nichts bringt.


----------



## Coffee (5. Juni 2004)

danke rootboy, du hast mir den tag wirklich gerettet. so gelacht wie nach deinem posting habe ich schon lange nicht mehr. 

woher willst du denn wissen das ich mir den "Wald" nicht doch angesehen habe??? Hellseher?

übrigens war mir klar, das ihr auf die "einladung" nicht eingeht. ihr kennt ja nur vorurteile. übrigens "ich fahre garkeine canondale" *lach*


deine ausducksweise deines postings hat erneut gezeigt das du scheinbar nie gelernt hast dich zu benehmen. Jola so zu beschimpfen ist voll ins klo gegriffen. 

P.S. die NN ist absolut rot orientiert. also nix mit schwarzerpresse. wenn du mal ab und an zeitung lesen würdest, würdest du sows wissen.

P.P.S ich freue mich auf die Wahlen am nächsten WE ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## dirty_sanchez (5. Juni 2004)

hab lang genug zugehört, was für sch.... hier geredet wird. warum setzt ihr schwu...... euch nicht auf eure rennräder anstatt die erbauer hier in grund und boden zu labern. wir ham was gemacht. ihr nicht ! wir seltzten uns ein für den Sport. ihr nicht! ihr lutscht schwä.... wir nicht!
ich finds einfach nur lächerlich was hier läuft. biker verpetzen biker. ist doch bullshit. 
Aber ich muss die leute die uns verraten leider endteuschen. ihr werdet euer geld nicht bekommen. wir ham uns leider gestellt. tja, wär fast ein geiler deal geworden, ein paar namen sagen und abkassieren.
wenn ich nicht mit dabei gewesen wäre und ich würde das lesen würde ich sagen, sau cool, ich geh jetzt auch los und mach was.    

jetzt bin ich mir sicher " wir sind profis " wenn wir es schaffen das so viele leute über uns reden!

grüße an die Forchheimer und Erlanger Biker. aber nicht an solche wie euch.....


----------



## rob (5. Juni 2004)

sicherlin ist das ein emotional und ideologisch aufgeheiztes thema, aber ich bitte trotzdem darum den umgangston zu wahren und nicht blindlinks bzw zwischen den zeilen zu beschimpfen. ich bin thematisch außen vor und es interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich, persönliche beleidigungen und diffamierungen sind jedoch nach den forenregeln nicht gestattet und haben verwarnungen oder, bei ausuferung, das schließen des threads zur folge. zudem scheinen sie zur lösungsfindung nicht wirklich angebracht.

rob


----------



## Tilman (5. Juni 2004)

rob schrieb:
			
		

> sicherlin ist das ein emotional und ideologisch aufgeheiztes thema, aber ich bitte trotzdem darum den umgangston zu wahren und nicht blindlinks bzw zwischen den zeilen zu beschimpfen. ich bin thematisch außen vor und es interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich, persönliche beleidigungen und diffamierungen sind jedoch nach den forenregeln nicht gestattet und haben verwarnungen oder, bei ausuferung, das schließen des threads zur folge. zudem scheinen sie zur lösungsfindung nicht wirklich angebracht.
> 
> rob



Genau! p3jumper, wer bitte ist "Euch"?

Und wie man nun in Forchheim zu einer legalen NoSh-Stecke kommt, ist auch immer noch unklar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ea3040 (5. Juni 2004)

@ coffee

auf pizzaessen hab ich leider geschmackstechnisch keine lust. desweiteren ist mir der aufwand für den nutzen einfach zu hoch.

das mit den rennradlern is halt so eine sache. 
bsp. ein rennradler denkt das ein mtb fahrradmechaniker nicht in der lage ist ein simples und einfaches rennrad einzustellen.

ich erlebe das jeden tag. folgerungen werden von mir nicht aus irgendwelchen vorurteilen gebildet, sondern aus realen handlungen und vorgängen.


-----------------------


der shore in forchheim zeigt doch nur, dass die regierung nicht im stande is ein attraktives freizeitangebot für extremsportler anzubieten.


von den anderen forchheimern und allen erbauern auser rootboy muss ich mich klar distanzieren.

die mangelnde fähigkeit sich zu artikulieren artet wohl des öfteren in eine nicht so ganz korrekte ausdrucksweise aus.


der schaden der dem wald und dem planeten erde entstanden ist, ist gleich null.#

der schaden is halt nur bei profitgierigen politikern und staatsbediensteten extrem hoch. schais auf die ****ing bäume im wald. is doch nur n piercing. 

oder erdverdichtung was isn das. wenn n wald für ne skipiste abgeholzt wird dann weine ich, aber mal nen baum n bisschen zu picksen ist doch nicht schlimm


nochmal für alleich nehme nur meine grundrechte als erdenbürger wahr, einfach mal nen baum zu benageln.


das is keine straftat sondern ein bei geburt gegebenes grundrecht. wer hat den den wald da hingemacht garantiert nicht die stadt forchheim oder irgend ein assi.#

der war schon da als wir noch garnicht in der erdgeschichte vorgesehen waren. der gehört uns allen und nicht den politikern


----------



## Tilman (5. Juni 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal für alle ich nehme nur meine grundrechte als erdenbürger wahr, einfach mal nen baum zu benageln.


Unsinn! Der nächste, der sich in seiner individuellen Freiheit, Entwicklungsmöglichkeit und was auch immer eingeschränkt wird, hackt einen Baum ab, der nächste zwei Bäume, und so weiter, wo ist die Grenze?




			
				ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> das is keine straftat sondern ein bei geburt gegebenes grundrecht. wer hat den den wald da hingemacht garantiert nicht die stadt forchheim oder irgend ein assi.


Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen. Und ich wette dagegen, daß der Wald, um den es geht, da wo er ist, hingepflanzt worden ist.


----------



## Fat_Tony (5. Juni 2004)

p3jumper schrieb:
			
		

> ! wir seltzten uns ein für den Sport. ihr nicht!


----------



## TortureKing (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo Forenadmins .... wollt Ihr nicht ne "Meckerecke" einrichten wo sich solchereins zum Pöbeln und ablassen von absolut Hirn- und Sinnentleertem treffen kann ....   ?


----------



## PrimeX (5. Juni 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Forenadmins .... wollt Ihr nicht ne "Meckerecke" einrichten wo sich solchereins zum Pöbeln und ablassen von absolut Hirn- und Sinnentleertem treffen kann ....   ?




Was ein Beitrag! Hauptsache mal was dazu schreiben was?

Ich finde das hier von allen Seiten klassifiziert wird. Von der "konservativen" Seite werden die NS Bauer als jung, aufmuckend und unerfahren eingestuft. Das ist wohl teilweise der Fall, wenn ich mir so gewisse Beiträge anschaue   Aber nicht generalisieren, gell?
Ebenso gilt das für die andere Seite.

Ich denke hier gibt es nicht mehr viel zu sagen... 


Resumée (oder wie dat geschrieben wird)
-Die Presse hat alles aufgebauscht um abzuschrecken bzw. die konservative Seite aufzuhetzen. Dabei haben sie leider den Boden der Wahrheit verlassen.

-Die Politiker tuen so, als seien sie geschockt. 

-Ein Teil der Erbauer wurde erwischt und angezeigt. Andere haben Glück gehabt.

-Im Forum wird dies "besprochen" und es kommt zu keinem Ergebnis, außer das manche die guten Manieren verlieren.

-All dies passiert, weil der deutsche Staat zu wenig Angebote für solche Extremsportler anbietet.


----------



## jola (5. Juni 2004)

Rootboy schrieb:
			
		

> @jola...nein eigentum beschädigen ist nicht ok, aber die Ausgeburt der deutschen "Spiessbürgerlichkeit" bist du
> ich erklär dir auch gerne warum, du kommst hier frisch rein, hast noch nie nen sinnvollen Kommentar hierabgelassen...also völliger Newbie.
> Und dann liest du wie jeden früh deine Tageszeitung, erfährst von den Shores und freust dich das  die Erbauer was auf den Sack kriegen. Und denkst dann noch cool wenn ich ja von sonst nichts nen Plan hab ist der Thread ein Superthema zum einstand im Frankenforum.
> für mich bist du eh ein kleiner ********r...der unseren Sport nichts bringt.



Was soll denn diese blöde Anmache? Wie lange ich schon im Forum bin und wieviele Kommentare ich schon geschrieben habe tut gar nichts zur Sache. Und ich bezweifle ernsthaft ob die Beiträge die du hier ablässt sinnvoll sind. Und ja, ich lese jeden morgen meine Zeitung, man will ja schließlich auf dem Laufenden bleiben. Was ist so verkehrt daran, das man dann auch in einem Forum (auf welches ich übrigens wegen eines ganz anderen Themas gestossen bin und mich deshalb angemeldet habe) regionale Themen zur Sprache bringt?
Du hast mal wieder nichts besseres zu tun als zu beleidigen, Vorurteile zu schreiben (ich bin nämlich alles andere als spießbürgerlich) und einen sehr agressiven Ton anzustoßen.
Und eines musst die mir noch näher definieren: Was genau ist den "euer Sport", dem ich so wenig bringe. Wenn du damit MTB-Fahren im Allgemeinen meinst, muss ich dir widersprechen. Wenn dein Sport allerdings daraus besteht über selbstgebaute Holzpfade durch den Wald zu hüpfen geb ich dir recht. Damit kann ich nichts anfangen und somit "bring" ich dieser Art von Sport auch nichts.

Aber wie wärs wenn du zu Abwechlung mal sachlich schreibst und auch auf sachlich gestellte Fragen antwortest? Ich kann mich da z.B. an eine Frage in diesem Thread an dich erinnern (weiß grad nicht mehr wer sie geschrieben hat). Da wollte jemand wissen ob deine Pläne für die offizielle MTB-Strecke, welche ja schon so lange in den Schubläden liegen, schon jemals bei einer öffentlichen Stelle eingereicht worden sind? 
Aber auf solch einfache Fragen gibt es dann keine Antwort. Stattdessen wird gewartet bis mal wieder ein kritischer Beitrag kommt und dann darauf losgeprügelt, beleidigt und persönlich angegriffen.


----------



## TortureKing (5. Juni 2004)

@ Prime .... genau, sehe es gerne so da ich mich durch Dich wiederum bestätigt sah ...... und sei weiterhin der Meinung das der Staat nichts tut .... das passt so schön in den Mainstream 
Eigene Initiation ist evtl. öfter der richtige Weg ... aber immer nur meckern ist ja relativ einfach und sorgt für pseudoargumente des Gelegenheitsanarchos .....


----------



## Coffee (6. Juni 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> @ coffee
> 
> auf pizzaessen hab ich leider geschmackstechnisch keine lust. desweiteren ist mir der aufwand für den nutzen einfach zu hoch.
> 
> ...




*gähn* deine argumentation wird immer schlechter. fällt dir nichts mehr ein???

Du alleine bist doch derjenige der hier immer und immer wieder mit vorurteilen anfängt. und keiner von der anderen seite. ihr solltet mal lernen die beiträge richtig zu lesen. und nciht nur das verstehen wllen was ihr verstehen wollt. 

zu dem pizzaplauder. du kannst da auch was anderes essen. also keine ausrede. ich glaube einfach schlichtweg du bist zu feige.

und noch etwas. du machst für dein verhalten die politik verantwortlich? was ist das denn für ein schmarrn. wenn ich heute einen abknalle, und ich behaupte dann "och tschuldigung, die politiker und die gesetze sind schuld" meinst du ernsthaft jeder kann hier machen was er will. das thma umwelt habt übrigens ihr ins spiel gebracht. mir ging es ausschließlich darum das ich ankreide, jemand tut etwas ilegales und hat dann ncihtmal den mum in der hose dazu zu stehen. statdessen nur anfeindungen und rumgepöbel. steht doch einfach mal sachlich z den dingen. dieses rumgesülze kann doch niemand mehr hören. 

udn ich möchte auch nochmals wie mehrfach auf die frage eine antwort haben. sind denn die bemühungen um eine offizielle strecke nach wie vor im gange? meint ihr, ihr habt das durch eure illegale baumasnahme im wald gefördert?


grüße coffee


----------



## ea3040 (6. Juni 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> *gähn* deine argumentation wird immer schlechter. fällt dir nichts mehr ein???
> 
> Du alleine bist doch derjenige der hier immer und immer wieder mit vorurteilen anfängt. und keiner von der anderen seite. ihr solltet mal lernen die beiträge richtig zu lesen. und nciht nur das verstehen wllen was ihr verstehen wollt.
> 
> ...




endlich beweist du mir das du behindert bist.

ich hab angst davor mich mir dir hinzusetzten und dich anzuschauen. oder willst du mich verprügeln.


check doch endlich das ich halt was gegen rennradler hab. 



mach ma halt nen pizzaplauder der keine 1,5 stunden von mir daheim weg ist. hab ja kein auto. zug dauert ne halbe stunde +straßenbahn oder ubahn.


oder bist du zu feige nach erlangen zu kommmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fat_Tony (6. Juni 2004)

!man merkt das dir ( ea3040 )keine argumente mehr einfallen....sont würdest du nicht grundlos jemanden beleidigen!


----------



## Coffee (6. Juni 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> endlich beweist du mir das du behindert bist.



- ja seit dem 1.4.2004 zu 50% anerkannt.   hab sogar extra nen grünen ausweis bekommen. entlich nen sitzplatz in der u-bahn ;-)




			
				ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab angst davor mich mir dir hinzusetzten und dich anzuschauen. oder willst du mich verprügeln..



-scheinbar hast u kein interesse die sache mal normal zu klären bzw. hilfe und meinungen anzunehmen. es war ein angebot. aber du/ihr habt scheinbar 0 interesse.




			
				ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> check doch endlich das ich halt was gegen rennradler hab..



-bin kein rennradler. ich fahre neben mtb eben auch rennrad, und singlespeed und auto. ab und zu geh ich auch schwimmen. bin ich deswegen dann schwimmer?




			
				ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> mach ma halt nen pizzaplauder der keine 1,5 stunden von mir daheim weg ist. hab ja kein auto. zug dauert ne halbe stunde +straßenbahn oder ubahn..



-gerne. den nächsten pizzaplauder werde ich in erlangen organisieren. ich bin auch beruflich ab und zu in erlangen, da können wir uns gerne mal treffen. und können uns dann vielleicht vernünftig unterhalten. 



			
				ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> oder bist du zu feige nach erlangen zu kommmen.



-geb mir deine handynummer und ich piepe dich an wenn ich die tage mal wieder in erlangen bin ;-)


schönen sonntag noch


grüße coffee


----------



## ea3040 (6. Juni 2004)

endlich verstehst du mich richtig.


der grund wieso ich nicht zum pizzaplauder komm is einfach die distanz zwischen erlangen und irgendwo in nürnberg und die stunde rumgefahre.


- treffen in erlangen gerne. da hab ich nichts dagegen.

ihr versteht es einfach alle nicht. mann kann auch mal über den umweltschutz und die dummen gesetze hinwegsehen. so n kleiner baum is doch wurschtegal. na klar wenn er in deinem garten steht will ich ja nix von dem. 

wir tun doch niemanden weh. nichtmal der natur. der einzige der nen schaden hat is der staat der durch den raubbau in der natur schon genug zerstöhrt hat.


diskussion aus und ende.


----------



## Mudface (7. Juni 2004)

Könnt Ihr mal wieder sachlich werden, wer hier wen wie spießig oder sonstwie findet interessiert doch nicht mal die Bildzeitung oder Arabella.

@Tyrolens
Die meisten Nägel stecken bis 1m Höhe, ich kamm mich nur an zwei Stellen (Anfang neuer Nortschore, Ende alter Northshore) erinnern wo die Nägel in ca. 2 m  Höhe eingeschlagen wurden. Ein 20 m Baum wird sicherlich kürzer und das gerade am dicken Ende, aber für Möbel wird Nadelholz doch idR. als Leimholz verwendet ? Täusche ich mich da? Der ganze Baim ist jedenfalls nicht wirtschaftlich verloren. Dazu tobt der Borkenkäfer inzwischen bis 900m und in den Konstrukten steckt jede Menge Käferholz, mit Pech und noch mehr warmen Sommern ist die Monokultur dort bald fällig. Die Tat soll nicht verharmlost werden, aber die Übertreibung aus der Zeitung ist einfach scharmlos.

@ea3430
Mich interessiert zwar nur, was jetzt aus der Geschichte wird und das Gezanke um Gut & Böse ist Kinderkram. Aber:

Wenn ich in der Stadt mit den Skates ein paar Geländer runter grinde und Bänke, Boardsteine und Mauerkanten einwachse, dann haut es das Geländer usw. auch nicht um. Defacto gibt es aber nur wenige Spots an denen das Genannte tolerierbar ist, egal wie lustig und toll ich mein Hobby finde. Solang man nicht über die Stränge schlägt, läßt sich recht viel machen. Wenn es mal an einer Location Ärger gibt, was solls, man hat noch Zwanzig andere und sucht sich eine Neue. 20 Jumps/Drops in dem ganzen Wald hätten keine Sau aufgeregt. Aber Ihr mußtet Kacken wo Ihr Schlaft und Eßt, d.h. fetten NS vor der eigenen Tür gebaut und jeder kennt die Fratzen.
Anderes Beispiel, wenn ich meine Karre aufrüste und mir daz noch ein paar Eintragungen kaufe, gibt es wenig Probleme. Wenn ich aber am Dutzendteich Rennen mit 300 Leuten veranstalte, bei denen dann noch ein Vierzehnjähriger überfahren wird, dann kocht die *******.
Einige Leute finden Ihr habt übertrieben und die haben einen längeren Hebel, egal wie beschissen Ihr das findet. Spende der Gemeinde oder CDU 50000 und Du kannst Dir Deinen Northshore bauen. Werd 18 kauf Dir ein Auto fahr in den Bikepark, bis dahin halt den Ball flach und steck die Füße unter Papas Tisch. Wir hätten vor 10 - 20 Jahren genau den gleichen Ärger bekommen. Wald ist kein Niemandsland, MTBler haben da vielleicht gerade noch Wegerecht.

Bye, Mudface


----------



## Coffee (7. Juni 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> endlich verstehst du mich richtig.
> 
> ihr versteht es einfach alle nicht. mann kann auch mal über den umweltschutz und die dummen gesetze hinwegsehen. so n kleiner baum is doch wurschtegal. na klar wenn er in deinem garten steht will ich ja nix von dem.
> 
> ...



ja ich verstehe,das ihr absolut weltfremd seit und es nur auf ärger abzieht. ihr wollt nur euer ding durchsetzen koste es was es wolle. so funktioniert die welt aber nicht. mudface hat ein paar gute beispiele genannt. dem kann ich mich so anschließen.

es geht nciht darum das ihr evtl. bäume zerstört habt, sondern das es grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt ist. udn dazu ncoh auf fremden grund und boden.

was würden denn deine eltern sagn, wenn ich ab morgen mit 10 weiteren campingleuten und 5 wohnmobielen in euren garten einfalle? eine feuerstelle im rasen organisiere und dann jeden abend party bis früh??? na, wär das toll? deine eltern wären sicher happy   

ihr solltet mal grundsätzlich euer denken und handeln überdenken. dazu noch euer umgang mit anderen menschen. mit beleidigungen kommt ihr nicht weiter. und eine diskussion ohne argumente auch nicht.

dazu wäre im übrigen langsam mal eine deutliche entschuldigung fällig, für alle die ihr hier im thread mehr als einmal beleidigt habt. ich warte ebenfalls.

grüße coffee


----------



## ea3040 (7. Juni 2004)

coffee du bist mir zu blöd.

deine verglecihe stinken doch


red mich nimmer an das bringt nix. du willst ja nicht zuhören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (7. Juni 2004)

gehn dir die argumente aus?   

coffee


----------



## ea3040 (7. Juni 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> gehn dir die argumente aus?
> 
> coffee




sag ich doch du bist zu blöd


über was soll ich mit dir diskutieren. das ich bäume benagelt hab??????


darüber brauch ich nicht diskutieren, auch nicht darüber ob du n biker bist oder nicht, 

auch nicht das ich feige bin weil ich nicht zu deinem pizzaplauder gehe.

ich sag dir einwas, mit schlauen sprüchen im internet érreichst du garnichts. 
ich beweg was in deutschland, auch wenn es für dich kein radfahren ist, mir egal, du bist doch die erste die zu solchen strecken geht wenn es sie gibt,

aber hast ´du ne eigene strecke. juhu du hast dich für 100km forstautobahn eingesetzt, 



wer gibt dir das recht hier die diskusion anzufangen?????

wieso soll ich überhaupt mir dir diskutieren.


also viel spaß mit deinem galaber


----------



## Coffee (7. Juni 2004)

coffee


----------



## Tilman (7. Juni 2004)

ea3040 schrieb:
			
		

> ich beweg was in deutschland



Was bewegst Du denn? Und wie? Mit welchem konkreten dauerhaften Ergebnis für North-Shore-Biker?

Daß Du Politiker bemotzt, juckt die gerade so, als wenn Du einem Ochs´ ins Horn kneifst.

Ich glaub´ eher, da bewegen andere etwas in Deutschland, nämlich die Säge an Deinem North-Shore-Trail.

Toll hast Du das gemacht! Und alle haben etwas davon.


----------



## ea3040 (7. Juni 2004)

Tilman schrieb:
			
		

> Was bewegst Du denn? Und wie? Mit welchem konkreten dauerhaften Ergebnis für North-Shore-Biker?
> 
> Daß Du Politiker bemotzt, juckt die gerade so, als wenn Du einem Ochs´ ins Horn kneifst.
> 
> ...


#



jaaaaaaaaa

du bist genau son held.

red erst mit wenn du n plan hast.

wirst schon sehen was abgeht. die bösen north shore biker haben da schon so ne idee.

an alle motzer und moralapostel. ihr könnt mich mal gern haben. 

ich komm zu eurem pizzaplauder.

und lach mich tot wenn ihr das argumentieren anfangt
mach ma halt gleich nen talk auf franken tv.

ich bin ne randgruppe. die ihr fertig machen wollt.

aber wer zuletzt lacht lacht am besten. 

ich kann mich noch erinnern. damals wart ihr die bösen die die wanderwege im wald kaputtgemacht habt.

hoffentlich kommt ne 5m regel,

ich lach euch aus ihr möchtegerns


schluss aus hopp macht mich fertig ihr helden



jetzt kommt bestimmt. dir gehen die argumente aus, mit sonem kind brauch ma nicht diskutieren und so weiter 

hahahahahhahahahaa


----------



## smerles (7. Juni 2004)

*Schütteln*
Auf Flaschen steht bei flüssigen Mitteln, 
Man müsse vor Gebrauch sie schütteln. 
Und dies begreifen wir denn auch - 
Denn zwecklos ist es nach Gebrauch. 
Auch Menschen gibt es, ganz verstockte, 
Wo es uns immer wieder lockte,
Sie herzhaft hin- und herzuschwenken,
In Fluß zu bringen so ihr Denken,
Ja, sie zu schütteln voller Wut - 
Doch lohnt sich nicht, daß man das tut.
Man laß sie stehn an ihrem Platz 
Samt ihrem trüben Bodensatz. 
  - Eugen Roth


Sorry, es passt grad so schön... 

@ea3040 - Ich behaupte mal daß dich hier keinerfertig machen will. Aber es is echt erstaunlich wie du dich um Antworten auf diverse Fragen (jünstes Beispiel: Was bewegst du denn nu in Deutschland?) drückst.
Ansonsten... Bin ich mal gespannt auf den Pizzaplauder, falls du auftauchst.


----------



## [email protected]!t (7. Juni 2004)

ich frag mich grad warum die sonst so schliesssüchtigen mods hier ein auge zudrücken. irgendwie ja ungerecht


----------



## kutas (7. Juni 2004)

hi leude!

Darf man hier mal anmerken dass ihr alle psychisch krank seit?!  

Also gute besserung.   

kutas


----------



## ea3040 (7. Juni 2004)

hier ein geschenk für euch alle:


http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=35654&password=&sort=2&size=medium&cat=506&page=1


----------



## kutas (7. Juni 2004)

geil!

kann man da eigentlich noch fahren? 

Des ist ja ultra. 

kutas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kutas (7. Juni 2004)

ich meine natürlich den hier in franken

kutas


----------



## ea3040 (8. Juni 2004)

ja kannst schon.

brauchst nur nen hammer und n paar nägel. weil da kommen jetzt immer so berserker hin und reisen einfach bretter raus


----------

